# Omg 37 weeks! Shall we December ladies begin labor watching..



## JayMari

I'm 37 weeks today, officially "term". My whole pregnancy I thought I would never make it this far. It's been hard but I know it'll be worth it

I remember when other ladies would reach the 37 week mark I would be so jealous and think to myself "they're so lucky they get to meet their baby soon". Now I'm where they were and it still feels like DECADES away, especially considering the fact I can go an extra 2 weeks over due :cry:

I haven't really had any sign labor is approaching. I have gotten this sharp shooting pain up my rectum and it nearly paralyzed me! Omg I'm so not ready for labor but I am ready to give birth iykwim. 
I'm also dilated to a 2, I'm hoping that means ill have a shorter labor, but that's probably just wishful thinking.
Doctors appointment tomorrow to see if there's been any progress. I've been walking and sexing like there's no tomorrow! 

Anyway, kinda pointless thread but I'm so excited :)


----------



## RUBY2122

I'm with you! 36 + 6 today. Saw midwife this morning and baby is 4/5 engaged, I have been losing plug since Sat. This has freaked out m dh who now thinks labour is imminent! Lol, could still be weeks yet!


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> I'm with you! 36 + 6 today. Saw midwife this morning and baby is 4/5 engaged, I have been losing plug since Sat. This has freaked out m dh who now thinks labour is imminent! Lol, could still be weeks yet!

Lol my OH too. Now that he knows I'm dilated, he swears he's gonna hit babys head. And I'm like "your pen** is not goin to enter my cervix!" . Men 
I don't think I've lost any plug


----------



## molly76

Hi I will be 37 weeks on thurs, I have been having BH for quite a few weeks but last night I had them quite regular and more painful especially in my back! Nothing at all today, I had ds1 at 37 weeks but I have a funny feeling these pains are going to go on for weeks lol!


----------



## JayMari

molly76 said:


> Hi I will be 37 weeks on thurs, I have been having BH for quite a few weeks but last night I had them quite regular and more painful especially in my back! Nothing at all today, I had ds1 at 37 weeks but I have a funny feeling these pains are going to go on for weeks lol!

37 weeks?! You giv me hope I won't be over due
I get quite a few BH and at this point it hurts when my stomach gets so tight. It makes me have to urinate and it gets hard to breathe 
After DTD the braxton hicks are terribleeee, i can barely move


----------



## Hb.x

I'm with you too, I'll be 36 weeks on Thursday but am being induced between 38 and 39 weeks so the 3 week countdown is on!

It's so exciting, we should all be mummies for Xmas!!


----------



## JayMari

I'm really hoping he's here by Christmas. Really want some Christmas family photos and be able to celebrate with him here


----------



## RUBY2122

Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:


----------



## Bunny_Boo

37 weeks here too! Definitely want to labour watch just to pass the time :haha: feels ages away! Especially if we go overdue :( 

All I've had is loosing small bits of plug over the past few weeks which means nothing really :dohh: plus they have been that small it's probably regrown! My next appt isn't til 38 weeks so I'm really hoping he has engaged a bit by then. Really hope this wee man is here before Christmas!


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:


Lol! I ask myself that too. My OH is a horn dog , in first tri, I waned to claw his eyes out everytime he's asked for sex. But I finally got my sex drive back and there's no complaints from him. It threw him for a loop when dr said he could feel babys head though
Btw if dr can feel the baby's head, does that mean LO has dropped? I don't notice any difference in bump shape


----------



## JayMari

Bunny_Boo said:


> 37 weeks here too! Definitely want to labour watch just to pass the time :haha: feels ages away! Especially if we go overdue :(
> 
> All I've had is loosing small bits of plug over the past few weeks which means nothing really :dohh: plus they have been that small it's probably regrown! My next appt isn't til 38 weeks so I'm really hoping he has engaged a bit by then. Really hope this wee man is here before Christmas!

We have the same due date. I wonder who's going in first 
I'm hoping for some progress too


----------



## Bunny_Boo

JayMari said:


> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks here too! Definitely want to labour watch just to pass the time :haha: feels ages away! Especially if we go overdue :(
> 
> All I've had is loosing small bits of plug over the past few weeks which means nothing really :dohh: plus they have been that small it's probably regrown! My next appt isn't til 38 weeks so I'm really hoping he has engaged a bit by then. Really hope this wee man is here before Christmas!
> 
> We have the same due date. I wonder who's going in first
> I'm hoping for some progress tooClick to expand...

Ill race you to giving birth :haha: I honestly think I'll go overdue. Made the mistake of asking the midwife what will happen if i do, I'll be induced 28 December. How far away does that sound!


----------



## RUBY2122

I'm not sure about feeling the baby's head.. I would imagine that must mean the cervix is low and dilating??

I rather naughtily tried to feel my own cervix on Sunday... cant find a damn thing!


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> I'm not sure about feeling the baby's head.. I would imagine that must mean the cervix is low and dilating??
> 
> I rather naughtily tried to feel my own cervix on Sunday... cant find a damn thing!

It's really that hard to reach? I haven't tried because I'm scared my finger will slip in and touch babys head, so weird. Before pregnancy I could easily find it 
I'm going to ask my dr tomorrow. He didnt say where my cervix was or if I'm effaced or if baby has dropped.


----------



## dogluvr

Love to join in! Not too long now for us!


----------



## JayMari

Bunny_Boo said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks here too! Definitely want to labour watch just to pass the time :haha: feels ages away! Especially if we go overdue :(
> 
> All I've had is loosing small bits of plug over the past few weeks which means nothing really :dohh: plus they have been that small it's probably regrown! My next appt isn't til 38 weeks so I'm really hoping he has engaged a bit by then. Really hope this wee man is here before Christmas!
> 
> We have the same due date. I wonder who's going in first
> I'm hoping for some progress tooClick to expand...
> 
> Ill race you to giving birth :haha: I honestly think I'll go overdue. Made the mistake of asking the midwife what will happen if i do, I'll be induced 28 December. How far away does that sound!Click to expand...

I will cry my eyes out , 1) because I don't want to wait nearly an extra 2 weeks! And 2) I always wanted to experience my water breaking naturally and going into labor like in the movies


----------



## JayMari

dogluvr said:


> Love to join in! Not too long now for us!


Any signs Your body might be preparing?


----------



## DebbieF

RUBY2122 said:


> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:

This made me :rofl:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

hey ladies.. 
room for a "small" one :)
im 37+1 today.. had no symptoms whatsoever, none that im aware of anyway.. 
i was induced with my DS whos now 4yo due to OC so hoping i go naturally this time and got my fx that he comes either early or bang on DD..
look forward to labour spotting with you all :) xx


----------



## JayMari

DebbieF said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:
> 
> This made me :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm so jealous you are 39 weeks ! Lol, I envy everyone who is more than a day over me


----------



## RUBY2122

DebbieF said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:
> 
> This made me :rofl:Click to expand...

hee heee... he really looked like he was gonna puke!


----------



## RUBY2122

JayMari said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about feeling the baby's head.. I would imagine that must mean the cervix is low and dilating??
> 
> I rather naughtily tried to feel my own cervix on Sunday... cant find a damn thing!
> 
> It's really that hard to reach? I haven't tried because I'm scared my finger will slip in and touch babys head, so weird. Before pregnancy I could easily find it
> I'm going to ask my dr tomorrow. He didnt say where my cervix was or if I'm effaced or if baby has dropped.Click to expand...

It was just an endless tunnel.....


----------



## JayMari

SarahJayne_x said:


> hey ladies..
> room for a "small" one :)
> im 37+1 today.. had no symptoms whatsoever, none that im aware of anyway..
> i was induced with my DS whos now 4yo due to OC so hoping i go naturally this time and got my fx that he comes either early or bang on DD..
> look forward to labour spotting with you all :) xx

SarahJayne- hi! Dnt be discouraged, it's always the ones who have had no symptoms at all that just go into labor out of nowhere.
I'm dilated but I can still go up to 5 more weeks in this pregnancy :(


----------



## SarahJayne_x

JayMari said:


> SarahJayne_x said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..
> room for a "small" one :)
> im 37+1 today.. had no symptoms whatsoever, none that im aware of anyway..
> i was induced with my DS whos now 4yo due to OC so hoping i go naturally this time and got my fx that he comes either early or bang on DD..
> look forward to labour spotting with you all :) xx
> 
> SarahJayne- hi! Dnt be discouraged, it's always the ones who have had no symptoms at all that just go into labor out of nowhere.
> I'm dilated but I can still go up to 5 more weeks in this pregnancy :(Click to expand...

im hoping im going to be one of those women tbh! since ive never experienced spontaneous labour i feel a bit like a FTM as i havent had any BH, or contractions at home, my waters went but i was in hosp so all new to me and id love to experience it all rather than be induced as im not planning on having anymore so i want to do as much as i can before leaving for hosp..
it kills me the fact that i could possibly be here another 5 weeks too..
got another scan on thursday as the consultants been concerned about size of baby. seeing the cons on monday so i'll know more then, seems like ages away though xx


----------



## JayMari

SarahJayne_x said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahJayne_x said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..
> room for a "small" one :)
> im 37+1 today.. had no symptoms whatsoever, none that im aware of anyway..
> i was induced with my DS whos now 4yo due to OC so hoping i go naturally this time and got my fx that he comes either early or bang on DD..
> look forward to labour spotting with you all :) xx
> 
> SarahJayne- hi! Dnt be discouraged, it's always the ones who have had no symptoms at all that just go into labor out of nowhere.
> I'm dilated but I can still go up to 5 more weeks in this pregnancy :(Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping im going to be one of those women tbh! since ive never experienced spontaneous labour i feel a bit like a FTM as i havent had any BH, or contractions at home, my waters went but i was in hosp so all new to me and id love to experience it all rather than be induced as im not planning on having anymore so i want to do as much as i can before leaving for hosp..
> it kills me the fact that i could possibly be here another 5 weeks too..
> got another scan on thursday as the consultants been concerned about size of baby. seeing the cons on monday so i'll know more then, seems like ages away though xxClick to expand...

No BH? Is it normal that I get about 40 a day?! It's really annoying
And I wish u luck at your scan Monday :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

molly76 said:


> Hi I will be 37 weeks on thurs, I have been having BH for quite a few weeks but last night I had them quite regular and more painful especially in my back! Nothing at all today, I had ds1 at 37 weeks but I have a funny feeling these pains are going to go on for weeks lol!

I will be 37 weeks on Thursday too, but here in the US they changes the definition of term to 39 weeks, 37 is early term, and they will let us go to 42 weeks. So I could have 5 more weeks which at this rate the baby is already estimated to be almost 6.5lbs, 5 more weeks and I will have a turkey!


----------



## ClairAye

36 weeks today and I lost my first bit of plug today! :happydance:

I lost it from 35 weeks with LO and went into labour on my due date so it's some hope that I won't go way over! :)


----------



## want2bemommy

Ruby- thanks for the early morning chuckle 
I'm only 34 weeks, but I've got twins so labor spotting has begun as it's common to go early. I'm 31 days from a planned csection as one of them is transverse, but dr doubts I will go that long. Nothing major going on. I've got some mild period like cramps occasionally and some BH. Yesterday while walking felt like baby was head butting my cervix so thinking maybe she has dropped. I'm mixed- I love being pregnant and gave had a relatively easy pregnancy, but I'm ready to tap out- I'm a waddle monster and moving is hard lol.


----------



## SarahJayne_x

JayMari said:


> SarahJayne_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahJayne_x said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..
> room for a "small" one :)
> im 37+1 today.. had no symptoms whatsoever, none that im aware of anyway..
> i was induced with my DS whos now 4yo due to OC so hoping i go naturally this time and got my fx that he comes either early or bang on DD..
> look forward to labour spotting with you all :) xx
> 
> SarahJayne- hi! Dnt be discouraged, it's always the ones who have had no symptoms at all that just go into labor out of nowhere.
> I'm dilated but I can still go up to 5 more weeks in this pregnancy :(Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping im going to be one of those women tbh! since ive never experienced spontaneous labour i feel a bit like a FTM as i havent had any BH, or contractions at home, my waters went but i was in hosp so all new to me and id love to experience it all rather than be induced as im not planning on having anymore so i want to do as much as i can before leaving for hosp..
> it kills me the fact that i could possibly be here another 5 weeks too..
> got another scan on thursday as the consultants been concerned about size of baby. seeing the cons on monday so i'll know more then, seems like ages away though xxClick to expand...
> 
> No BH? Is it normal that I get about 40 a day?! It's really annoying
> And I wish u luck at your scan Monday :hugs:Click to expand...

id like to experience some,.i dont even know what they feel like so i may have had some but am unaware if i have lol.. thanks, fingers crossed they say hes growing ok and i can be put back to midwife led care as i really dont want to stay in overnight or be induced.. hope all goes well for everyone anyway and we all start to have some symptoms soon! 
:) xx


----------



## DebbieF

JayMari said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:
> 
> This made me :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous you are 39 weeks ! Lol, I envy everyone who is more than a day over meClick to expand...

Haha, so do I! i have absolutely NO symptoms so I think baby girl is going to be late. Heck, the way it's going most of you ladies at 37 weeks will probably have your little ones before me. :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Yes please! I'm 37+2. Had loads of niggles this pregnancy. Been having bhs loads for pretty much all of 3rd tri but tonight I've had 2 that were very uncomfortable whilst walking. Hope I don't go overdue this time!


----------



## Blah11

I check my own cervix and can feel babys head. I reckon im 50% effaced and 2-3cm :) hard to tell though as I can only reach 1 finger in lol


----------



## molly76

Babywhisperer said:


> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I will be 37 weeks on thurs, I have been having BH for quite a few weeks but last night I had them quite regular and more painful especially in my back! Nothing at all today, I had ds1 at 37 weeks but I have a funny feeling these pains are going to go on for weeks lol!
> 
> I will be 37 weeks on Thursday too, but here in the US they changes the definition of term to 39 weeks, 37 is early term, and they will let us go to 42 weeks. So I could have 5 more weeks which at this rate the baby is already estimated to be almost 6.5lbs, 5 more weeks and I will have a turkey!Click to expand...

Hi there someone due the same day as me yay! They will let us go 10 days over our date so it could possibly be another 5 weeks, I would really like baby here for Christmas but I suppose it will make an appearance when ready!


----------



## Pink87

Hi, can I join in?

I am 37+1 today and have no symptoms :growlmad:


----------



## Babywhisperer

molly76 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I will be 37 weeks on thurs, I have been having BH for quite a few weeks but last night I had them quite regular and more painful especially in my back! Nothing at all today, I had ds1 at 37 weeks but I have a funny feeling these pains are going to go on for weeks lol!
> 
> I will be 37 weeks on Thursday too, but here in the US they changes the definition of term to 39 weeks, 37 is early term, and they will let us go to 42 weeks. So I could have 5 more weeks which at this rate the baby is already estimated to be almost 6.5lbs, 5 more weeks and I will have a turkey!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there someone due the same day as me yay! They will let us go 10 days over our date so it could possibly be another 5 weeks, I would really like baby here for Christmas but I suppose it will make an appearance when ready!Click to expand...

I am drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea, started eating dates today, and might start using the breast pump next week or try acupuncture at 38 weeks.


----------



## irene77

Hello ladies,

I am 36 + 3 today. My midwife gave me my records and all the phone numbers in case I go in labour which made me feel that it is getting sooo real.
Hope to read some inspiring birth stories in this thread soon:)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Is it normal not to have had Braxton hicks :shrug: I've not experienced them and feel like its weird not to have felt them :haha:


----------



## molly76

Bunny_Boo said:


> Is it normal not to have had Braxton hicks :shrug: I've not experienced them and feel like its weird not to have felt them :haha:

I never had them with my previous two pregnancies, every pregnancy is so different! I am getting loads this time, don't think it really means anything though I will prob still go past my due date!


----------



## irene77

I didn't feel them with my first pregnancy, and this time I feel them once in a while. Nothing major though.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bunny_Boo said:


> Is it normal not to have had Braxton hicks :shrug: I've not experienced them and feel like its weird not to have felt them :haha:

I thought I hadn't had any but then I feel belly get tight and nurse said thats BH. They can be very slight to noticeable in women. Everyone is different.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I do get a tight belly but I think it's the way he's lying cos it usually lasts half the day :haha: I always hear how some women get increased BH before labour and that worried me because I don't get them


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls! Can I join you? 

Am actually being induced on 5th due to GD but am trying everything to try and make it happen before then! 
Went for a long walk today (wrecked me!) but am super tired now and not much else! 
Have been having Braxton's since about wk 18 but they have deffo turned up a notch past few days! I actually have to breathe through some of them now..
That's it tho, no other symptoms and no plug. Keep hoping for it every time I go to the loo!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I am 36 weeks tomorrow and feel very heavy between the legs but apart from that not a lot else, I had my daughter 10 days early (waters broke spontaneously 12 days early) so hoping to go before my christmas day due date! xXx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I'm 38 weeks today and so far have had no signs whatsoever. I'm totally expecting to go about a week overdue though as I did with both DD2 and 3. :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Bunny_Boo said:


> I do get a tight belly but I think it's the way he's lying cos it usually lasts half the day :haha: I always hear how some women get increased BH before labour and that worried me because I don't get them

I've never felt them with any of my pregnancies and this is my 4th now. The midwife told me that every pregnant women gets them it's just some can feel them and some can't. Defiently nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I am 37 weeks and have been losing plug since 28 weeks so I am guessing it has been regrowing :( I have now been sick with diarrhea and vomiting on and off for 4 days and had 2 tiny bits of bloody show but mw says its from the pressure of the vomitting. I didnt have anything like this with my first so im not sure if its a stomach bug or esrly labor :( I hate the unknown


----------



## Andrea28

Hi can I join you girls? Im 36 weeks today I have severe spd so hopefully being induced between 38 and 39 weeks although would rather go naturally in the next couple of weeks :) xxx


----------



## mummytobe_93

Hi ladies, I'm 38+3 well 38+4 in 20 minutes time and due on the 7th! I can't help out symptom watch and it's driving me crazy!!

I've always had lots of bhs since 16 weeks so no change there, lots of pelvic pain and pressure because babies head is so low and I'm either having a 'clear out' or my body is badly reacting to all the pineapples I have been eating oops!

I haven't lost my mucus plug or had a show yet, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go wayyyy over my due date and everyone else around me also keeps on saying it &#128534; thanks for the vote of confidence guys!!

Anyway, on a positive note im soooooooo excited to meet my little girl whether it's tomorrow or in 3 weeks time &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## JayMari

Bunny_Boo said:


> Is it normal not to have had Braxton hicks :shrug: I've not experienced them and feel like its weird not to have felt them :haha:


I've been getting them since early second tri but I never knew they were BH until I began to show more because they really just feel like baby pushing itself out. You've probably had a couple


----------



## JayMari

mummytobe_93 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 38+3 well 38+4 in 20 minutes time and due on the 7th! I can't help out symptom watch and it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> I've always had lots of bhs since 16 weeks so no change there, lots of pelvic pain and pressure because babies head is so low and I'm either having a 'clear out' or my body is badly reacting to all the pineapples I have been eating oops!
> 
> I haven't lost my mucus plug or had a show yet, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go wayyyy over my due date and everyone else around me also keeps on saying it &#128534; thanks for the vote of confidence guys!!
> 
> Anyway, on a positive note im soooooooo excited to meet my little girl whether it's tomorrow or in 3 weeks time &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Symptom watching is driving me crazy. I google like every twinge and pain. I'm so excited to experience labor, even the pains!


----------



## JayMari

I really hate having my dr stick his fingers up my hooha :wacko: but I'm so curious to know if there's been some progress! Even if its half a centimeter dilated more. I think I'll cry if I'm still a 2
So far I've just been walking and DTD with hope that it will help. Can't hurt to try.
Might try some RLT and pineapples. Anyone "coincidently" have any progress with some of these remedies..


----------



## Ninagrrl

Last weekend I was afraid I was going to go into labor and doctor said that by my symptoms it sounded like I could of but she popped out of engagement and BH calmed down and cervical pressure went away, discharge and spotting stopped. She's still low and there is still a lot of pelvic pain but I'm hoping she sticks with it until second week of December! I want to get past a holiday and my son's bday and get last of Christmas shopping done first! 

I don't know when she is coming but they won't let me go past Dec 20th (due date) because of the fact that I had my son at 39+1 and placenta showed signs of aging. They really want me to go into labor sometime in week 38 but due to having c-section they can't induce so I'm on my own if I want my VBAC, otherwise it's a repeat section for me. 

Come December 9th I'm going to start bouncing on my ball and maybe try to convince OH to DTD. I doubt I will succeed considering he has already said that the thought of it creeps him out. "What if she moves and I can feel it!" :roll: men!


----------



## JayMari

Ninagrrl said:


> Last weekend I was afraid I was going to go into labor and doctor said that by my symptoms it sounded like I could of but she popped out of engagement and BH calmed down and cervical pressure went away, discharge and spotting stopped. She's still low and there is still a lot of pelvic pain but I'm hoping she sticks with it until second week of December! I want to get past a holiday and my son's bday and get last of Christmas shopping done first!
> 
> I don't know when she is coming but they won't let me go past Dec 20th (due date) because of the fact that I had my son at 39+1 and placenta showed signs of aging. They really want me to go into labor sometime in week 38 but due to having c-section they can't induce so I'm on my own if I want my VBAC, otherwise it's a repeat section for me.
> 
> Come December 9th I'm going to start bouncing on my ball and maybe try to convince OH to DTD. I doubt I will succeed considering he has already said that the thought of it creeps him out. "What if she moves and I can feel it!" :roll: men!

:rofl: imagine if they could?! I highly doubt it. Men are silly 
If he wants that baby out, he better get busy


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> Last weekend I was afraid I was going to go into labor and doctor said that by my symptoms it sounded like I could of but she popped out of engagement and BH calmed down and cervical pressure went away, discharge and spotting stopped. She's still low and there is still a lot of pelvic pain but I'm hoping she sticks with it until second week of December! I want to get past a holiday and my son's bday and get last of Christmas shopping done first!
> 
> I don't know when she is coming but they won't let me go past Dec 20th (due date) because of the fact that I had my son at 39+1 and placenta showed signs of aging. They really want me to go into labor sometime in week 38 but due to having c-section they can't induce so I'm on my own if I want my VBAC, otherwise it's a repeat section for me.
> 
> Come December 9th I'm going to start bouncing on my ball and maybe try to convince OH to DTD. I doubt I will succeed considering he has already said that the thought of it creeps him out. "What if she moves and I can feel it!" :roll: men!

That is exactly what my DH is like!!


----------



## hels08

Hi ladies, in 38 weeks today with my third, never had bh with my other two but all the time with this one! With my first my plug went in labour and with my 2nd it went early morning and i went into labour that evening so if i start losing plug think ill be convinced baby is coming with my plug history lol! Baby was 3/5 engaged at my last appt at 36 weeks and i have midwife today so cant wait to see how things have changed! I don't mind going overdue as long as i don't get induced as induction date would be 23rd dec, if baby takes a day or two to come then id be in hosp at xmas and really don't want that! Will update later after midwife xx


----------



## Longl3gz

Hi all! I'm 37 weeks 6 days. I've had sharp pelvic pressure pain that will only last for a second. Yesterday and all day I felt like I had to do #2 all the time (but didnt). Today I've actually had to go to the restroom for real lots of times. I heard when the baby cleans out your bowels that labor is near? I've also felt so lethargic for the last week and at times have taken 2 naps! I honestly dunno if this means the baby wants out soon?


----------



## hels08

I had the loose bowels with my first two in the days ir maybe a week before labour, i had it all weekend too si could be a sign things are moving in the right direction! X


----------



## lola85

Ill be 37 weeks on Saturday due 21st dec!
I had a few BH at about 20weeks I think but they weren't painful just the tightness in my tummy woke me up! I was monitored for reduced movement yesterday and it was picking up BH but couldn't feel a thing! Been waking up all last night with what feels like period pain/cramps so guessing this will come and go over next few weeks!!
Really hope I don't go overdue as they let you go to 12days here before induction and that would be 2nd Jan and I want my baby girl this year!!!!!


----------



## tublet

I'm 38+4 today, only dropped to 4/5 at my last two midwife appointments, got my next one tomorrow and hoping she has dropped again!

No plug loss of anything but constant back pain now and pains down my thighs. 

Going to ask tomorrow at my 40 week appointment if they will give me a sweep as I will be 40+5 by the time of it?


----------



## Kelskiii

I'm 37+2 today, baby is 3/5 engaged as of yesterday, I've had clearouts the past few days but also had sickness, wasn't too sure if its the bug all my family have. I've got lower back pains/twinges, painful thighs & baby feels so low.

I've been trying to walk but with baby feeling like its going to fall out & with toilet breaks its quite hard. I've been bouncing on my ball to ease back ache.

My plans for the rest of this week is to gut/scrub my kitchen & get my Christmas decorations up!! Oh & its our first wedding anniversary on Sunday lets see if we will be on our own or with baby :)

Exciting time for us all !!


----------



## hels08

Well back from midwife, now down to 1/5 engaged and is just sat their waiting, mw said she seriously doubts ill make my 40wk appt as bubs is ready but she didn't think id make todays appt so what does she know lol


----------



## RUBY2122

hels08 said:


> Well back from midwife, now down to 1/5 engaged and is just sat their waiting, mw said she seriously doubts ill make my 40wk appt as bubs is ready but she didn't think id make todays appt so what does she know lol

Oh dear! It doesnt mean much anyway. ..you could still have baby by tomorrow! !


----------



## Blob

Can I please join in since its not looking likely I will have a November baby :haha: 

My mw said my baby would be here 'sooner rather than later' (last wek) lol no signs my baby will be here anytime soon in my opinion.


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> Well back from midwife, now down to 1/5 engaged and is just sat their waiting, mw said she seriously doubts ill make my 40wk appt as bubs is ready but she didn't think id make todays appt so what does she know lol

Exciting though hels!! 
My friend just txt to say she had her baby on her due date after acupuncture earlier in the day! Coincidence probably but I'm so excited now! I want my baby!!!


----------



## Kandidancer

hels08 said:


> Well back from midwife, now down to 1/5 engaged and is just sat their waiting, mw said she seriously doubts ill make my 40wk appt as bubs is ready but she didn't think id make todays appt so what does she know lol

My mw has never said if baby is engaged or not. I've got my appointment this afternoon so I shall ask. All she says is that I'm growing fine and we listen to heartbeat which is always very strong. I hope I go not labour at around 38/39 weeks I'm due 22nd and would love a few days to get over it before Xmas xx:hugs:


----------



## hels08

well 1/5 is very close to 0/5 which normally happens when your in labour or close to it, mind you the ''signs'' mean nothing with me, no signs at all with dd2 til my plug went at 6:30am, nothing until contractions from mid morning then she was born at 7pm, id had no signs whatsoever so anything could happen really!


----------



## Blah11

1/5 engaged is just starting toengage. 1/5 palpable means only 1/5 of your babys head can be felt outside the pelvis.


----------



## Blah11

Not that engagement means anything especially with second third etc babys. They bob in and out!


----------



## hels08

ok im 1/5 palpable lol, in our notes they always write just 3/5, 2/5 etc think it was me that worded it wrong haha, shes gone from 4/5 to 3/5 to 1/5 so going in right direction x


----------



## DebbieF

DebbieF said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Jaymari - DTD?!?!? How is that even possible... my DH won't come near me with his 'pen'! Lol, in fact when I stood up and he saw a bit of plug on the bed I think his pen nearly fell off!!!:rofl:
> 
> This made me :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so jealous you are 39 weeks ! Lol, I envy everyone who is more than a day over meClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, so do I! i have absolutely NO symptoms so I think baby girl is going to be late. Heck, the way it's going most of you ladies at 37 weeks will probably have your little ones before me. :shrug:Click to expand...


I had my 39 week appointment yesterday and they finally offered to check me.. I am about 2 cm dilated, 80% effaced and at a -1 station. She said it seems likely that she'll arrive over the weekend. Sunday Dec 1 is my DD so I am now somewhat hopeful. :)


----------



## JayMari

I have my 37 week appointment today. I'm hopin for some progress but it isn't likely there's a huge difference in a weeks time
Also for some reason I have become terrified baby has turned breech! I feel a lot of movement downlow, which I have before but now I rarely get any up top. I will be crushed if he has flipped i really want to experience natural labor without induction or c-section :cry:
Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I still feel hiccups in the same place, really low on my left but ive heard that isn't a good indicator.
Well anyway, will update after my appointment


----------



## lauraairving

Hi ladies. My wifi has been disconnected due to moving home but I'm back :) I'm having really bad leg cramps where my leg meets my hips. It's literally agony :( 2 weeks till due date with no sign of baby. Still taking my raspberry leaf and evening primrose. I'm getting impatient now x


----------



## lauraairving

JayMari said:


> I have my 37 week appointment today. I'm hopin for some progress but it isn't likely there's a huge difference in a weeks time
> Also for some reason I have become terrified baby has turned breech! I feel a lot of movement downlow, which I have before but now I rarely get any up top. I will be crushed if he has flipped i really want to experience natural labor without induction or c-section :cry:
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I still feel hiccups in the same place, really low on my left but ive heard that isn't a good indicator.
> Well anyway, will update after my appointment

I got worried he was breech last week as I felt more movement. He's still heads down.. I think he's moved further down so I feel his hands moving really low!


----------



## JayMari

lauraairving said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> I have my 37 week appointment today. I'm hopin for some progress but it isn't likely there's a huge difference in a weeks time
> Also for some reason I have become terrified baby has turned breech! I feel a lot of movement downlow, which I have before but now I rarely get any up top. I will be crushed if he has flipped i really want to experience natural labor without induction or c-section :cry:
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I still feel hiccups in the same place, really low on my left but ive heard that isn't a good indicator.
> Well anyway, will update after my appointment
> 
> I got worried he was breech last week as I felt more movement. He's still heads down.. I think he's moved further down so I feel his hands moving really low!Click to expand...

The movement down low doesn't really feel like elbows or hands :/ feels bigger. Maybe it's just because he's grown. Uugh it's frustrating not knowing


----------



## molly76

JayMari said:


> I have my 37 week appointment today. I'm hopin for some progress but it isn't likely there's a huge difference in a weeks time
> Also for some reason I have become terrified baby has turned breech! I feel a lot of movement downlow, which I have before but now I rarely get any up top. I will be crushed if he has flipped i really want to experience natural labor without induction or c-section :cry:
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I still feel hiccups in the same place, really low on my left but ive heard that isn't a good indicator.
> Well anyway, will update after my appointment

I thought this too but I think baby is just lower and I am not getting a lot of big kicks in ribs anymore! The only way I can describe it is more 'squirming' down near pelvic area! Good luck and hope baby is head down for u!


----------



## lauraairving

Yeah I get lots of wiggling down there lol. I don't feel kicks as much but I guess he's just getting squashed and doesn't have much room to move! X


----------



## Kelskiii

JayMari said:


> I have my 37 week appointment today. I'm hopin for some progress but it isn't likely there's a huge difference in a weeks time
> Also for some reason I have become terrified baby has turned breech! I feel a lot of movement downlow, which I have before but now I rarely get any up top. I will be crushed if he has flipped i really want to experience natural labor without induction or c-section :cry:
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid. I still feel hiccups in the same place, really low on my left but ive heard that isn't a good indicator.
> Well anyway, will update after my appointment


All my movements are low down, the "kicks" are really strong, had a midwife apt yesterday & baby is 3/5 engaged so must be very large hands or very strong baby!! I get a lot of punches and squirming movements, which hurt now. Fingers crossed for you that baby's not breech!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Had mw appointment baby isn't engaged. Her head is down though. But mw says my blood pressure is high (it's never been high before), she tested 3 times and each time it had dropped a little but still high. I've got to go back on Friday to get checked again. She did say if it hadn't dropped by Friday she would send me to hospital for monitoring, and i was wondering what would happen then if anyone knows? I'm not worried (OH is frantic its the only appointment he has missed), as if they need to get baby out I'm 37 weeks on Sunday so I know she could be born ok. Her heartbeat was perfect and she's measuring fine too. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Melydu

I don't have my 37 week appt in over a week close to 2 weeks but instead of looking online I want to see how you would define "engaged" is it how far baby's head is?


----------



## lola85

Kandidancer said:


> Had mw appointment baby isn't engaged. Her head is down though. But mw says my blood pressure is high (it's never been high before), she tested 3 times and each time it had dropped a little but still high. I've got to go back on Friday to get checked again. She did say if it hadn't dropped by Friday she would send me to hospital for monitoring, and i was wondering what would happen then if anyone knows? I'm not worried (OH is frantic its the only appointment he has missed), as if they need to get baby out I'm 37 weeks on Sunday so I know she could be born ok. Her heartbeat was perfect and she's measuring fine too. Xx:hugs:

Hope your ok! I've no experience with high bp but my friend started with high bp at 36 weeks. She went in for monitoring a few times that week as they also found protein in her urine and she was getting headaches and swelling so thought it was pre eclampsia. then at 37 weeks protein and headaches improved so was just high bp and swelling she had to go in every other day for monitoring and bp check! She had her baby today on due date after induction and all is well :) she does live in Australia so might do things differently. 
(I was so excited when she txt me as she had an appointment for acupuncture to hopefully start labour today and I was well impressed it worked but she never made it! I was nearly booking an appointment for in 3weeks time lol)


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> Kandidancer said:
> 
> 
> Had mw appointment baby isn't engaged. Her head is down though. But mw says my blood pressure is high (it's never been high before), she tested 3 times and each time it had dropped a little but still high. I've got to go back on Friday to get checked again. She did say if it hadn't dropped by Friday she would send me to hospital for monitoring, and i was wondering what would happen then if anyone knows? I'm not worried (OH is frantic its the only appointment he has missed), as if they need to get baby out I'm 37 weeks on Sunday so I know she could be born ok. Her heartbeat was perfect and she's measuring fine too. Xx:hugs:
> 
> Hope your ok! I've no experience with high bp but my friend started with high bp at 36 weeks. She went in for monitoring a few times that week as they also found protein in her urine and she was getting headaches and
> swelling so thought it was pre eclampsia. then at 37 weeks protein and headaches improved so was just high bp and swelling she had to go in every other day for monitoring and bp check! She had her baby today on due date after induction and all is well :) she does live in Australia so might do things differently.
> (I was so excited when she txt me as she had an appointment for acupuncture to hopefully start labour today and I was well impressed it worked but she never made it! I was nearly booking an appointment for in 3weeks time lol)Click to expand...

I'm feeling fine thankyou. My OH has calmed down now too thankfully. It's strange that I've never had blood pressure issues ever, and it's typical that in the last 3 and a bit weeks I've started now. I might look at acupuncture too xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

I have low back ache tonight... I do wish we could know when baby is coming!


----------



## Blah11

I'm achey today too but im also walking for more than an hour a day picking up my kids. 
I don't want baby to arrive until next week so I can have a home birth!


----------



## Blah11

Melydu said:


> I don't have my 37 week appt in over a week close to 2 weeks but instead of looking online I want to see how you would define "engaged" is it how far baby's head is?

Basically divide babys head into 5. For every fifth your mw cant feel above your pelvis means you are 1/5, 2/5 etc engaged. If she can feel the entire skull your 0/5 engaged or 'free'. If she cant feel any of the head you're 5/5 or fully engaged.


----------



## hels08

they do it the oppostie way here, 5/5 is free as she can feel all babys head, if she can feel on 1/5 then youre 1/5 and almost fully engaged, weird how places do it different x


----------



## lola85

hels08 said:


> they do it the oppostie way here, 5/5 is free as she can feel all babys head, if she can feel on 1/5 then youre 1/5 and almost fully engaged, weird how places do it different x

Yesterday they said I was 3/5 engaged. So does that mean she could feel 3/5 of baby's head and 2/5 is in the pelvis? It's so confusing lol!!


----------



## Blah11

It depends if they do fifths palpable or fifths engaged lol 3/5 ENGAGED means 3/5 of head is in pelvis x


----------



## MBGibbs

Ooh I have been experiencing a few things today but I am a clueless FTM and don't know what any of it means! I've had a runny tummy (sorry!), back ache, cramping, stabbing pain down low, and I think I lost my plug.. Just generally feeling a bit uncomfortable, crampy with lots of pressure.
Mean anything ladies with experience? 
Xxx.


----------



## Blah11

Its so hard to tell isn't it? I'm very uncomfortable tonight too, getting bhs and back ache but only really on one side lol. I was having funny feelings in one leg earlier too like my leg was all weak or something so think baby is laying on a nerve or in an awkward position :(


----------



## Bonnie11

Have been on the home induction plans today! Walked tons yesterday and today, curry, pineapple and we been DTD! Hasn't done much except increase my BH and lightning crotch! 
Am having a pregnancy massage tomm, I hope it will chill me out so I'll be so relaxed I will go into labour lol x


----------



## MBGibbs

It really is so hard! And you've had two babies, so it clearly doesn't become easier with experience hahah. By the way Blah11, Roman is such a lovely name!
Xxx.


----------



## Blah11

Good luck with your home induction plans Bonnie! 

Thanks I love his name too. You don't hear it often and it suits him to a t :)!


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Ooh I have been experiencing a few things today but I am a clueless FTM and don't know what any of it means! I've had a runny tummy (sorry!), back ache, cramping, stabbing pain down low, and I think I lost my plug.. Just generally feeling a bit uncomfortable, crampy with lots of pressure.
> Mean anything ladies with experience?
> Xxx.

It could all mean something or nothing! All signs things are going in the right direction but not necessarily that birth is imminent. ..although last time I did get diarrhea right before labour. How do you mean you 'think' you lost your plug? :)


----------



## MBGibbs

Hahaha, well I did something I can recommend no one else ever does.. I "google imaged" and thought I had something pretty similar.
Xxx.


----------



## JayMari

Had my dr appt earlier and I'm dissapointed he didn't check my cervix :( I was looking forward to seeing if there would be any difference. He said the next time he'll check me is at 39 weeks.
I wish he would have told me that before I struggled and took extra measures to make sure I didn't have a jungle down there lol.
BUT, he did say baby is still head down, yaaaay. I was concerned he flipped
So I'm currently cleaning babys room and finally putting down these tiles.i think I'm finally nesting


----------



## jesssika

Joining in :D I'm 38 weeks today!!! Baby was 1/5 palpable yesterday, so 4/5ths engaged :yay: I'm in Australia so they don't do internals here, but ahh I'm so excited! 2 weeks til EDD and they will only let you go 10 days over if no complications... Soon here!!


----------



## pat007

I would love to join too. Had appointment today for 38 weeks, less than 1 cm dilated and 75% effaced don't know if it's good or not.


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Hahaha, well I did something I can recommend no one else ever does.. I "google imaged" and thought I had something pretty similar.
> Xxx.

Gross!!! ;)


----------



## Ninagrrl

Just curious. Anyone felt like their skin was tingley (sort of like when your foot falls asleep, pins and needles but not painful, just the fuzzy sensation) where the skin tightened for a BH? I've been getting this strange sensation on right top side of bump. I know I'm having a BH because I can feel my lower stomach pulling up and gradually building and then releasing at the same time. It's just such a strange sensation. 

I've been having increased BH today (off and on all day), some almost unable to detect internally and some painful like AF cramping but until the last half hour I've never had a BH that built up and released like this. So far I've had 2 but I'm wondering if this is going to ramp up and turn into something soon or if it just means my BH are getting stronger.


----------



## Bonnie11

I sort of have the same nina, not the tingling bit but the build up/AF type feelings. Mine have been getting progressively stronger over the last week. I had a couple of really big ones yesterday where I actually had to stop and breathe through with my eyes shut. Was hoping it was start of something but I only get 1 or 2 or those a day and that's it... 

Got midwife appt this morning. Might ask if she will check me tho I know she prob won't! Pretty sure baby is at least partly engaged if this 'coconut between my legs' feeling is anything to go by!


----------



## Ninagrrl

I think the tingling is actually a nerve being pinched. I was feeling it sitting down, stood up and it went away. Likewise, it came back when I sat down again so I'm not sitting straight on both pelvic bones and have more weight on the opposite side and it isn't as strong. Baby has dropped but I don't think she is engaged but she keeps hanging around that area as I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my cervix sometimes when she moves around. It's like she keeps going there and then backing off. Nothing seems to be changing my BH contractions but they aren't regular, no pattern and they aren't that strong or painful right now so I'm just going to go to bed. If it gets bad my mom knows what is going on and has phone by the bed so she can either come here or take my son if needed. I doubt anything will happen tonight but I just have this feeling that I'm going to be going into labor soon. I hope I'm wrong but can't seem to shake the feeling no matter how I convince myself that these things can go on for weeks.


----------



## tublet

Urgh saw midwife (not mine as she's on holiday) and baby hasn't moved down at all, still 4/5 booooo!

Also there are no slots available for my 40 week appointment, my midwife is back next week and she's going to have to phone me to sort something out.


----------



## RUBY2122

tublet said:


> Urgh saw midwife (not mine as she's on holiday) and baby hasn't moved down at all, still 4/5 booooo!
> 
> Also there are no slots available for my 40 week appointment, my midwife is back next week and she's going to have to phone me to sort something out.

If it helps.. I went for midwife app at 38wks and was 4/5 and went into labour 3 days later last time round. :flower:


----------



## tublet

RUBY2122 said:


> tublet said:
> 
> 
> Urgh saw midwife (not mine as she's on holiday) and baby hasn't moved down at all, still 4/5 booooo!
> 
> Also there are no slots available for my 40 week appointment, my midwife is back next week and she's going to have to phone me to sort something out.
> 
> If it helps.. I went for midwife app at 38wks and was 4/5 and went into labour 3 days later last time round. :flower:Click to expand...

Awww thank you! It does help:thumbup:


----------



## Ninagrrl

Well I made it through the night. I am glad because I want this baby to wait at least another week before she comes and I keep getting these episodes where things start building and getting borderline painful but so far they have gone away. Guess just another sign that my body is getting ready but it can be very nerve wracking when you aren't ready!


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> Well I made it through the night. I am glad because I want this baby to wait at least another week before she comes and I keep getting these episodes where things start building and getting borderline painful but so far they have gone away. Guess just another sign that my body is getting ready I it can be very nerve wracking when you aren't ready!

Glad u r ok. Everytime I convince myself baby is staying in for a while I get another 'symptom'! Start thinking something is happening...and it stops. Exhausting!


----------



## JayMari

I'm noticing a shape difference In my bump. Baby has definitely dropped and I am In pain. I just want to cry :cry: it really hurts to walk and sit and I'm waddling omg. And I'm finally having my babyshower this weekend . I hope I feel better


----------



## RUBY2122

JayMari said:


> I'm noticing a shape difference In my bump. Baby has definitely dropped and I am In pain. I just want to cry :cry: it really hurts to walk and sit and I'm waddling omg. And I'm finally having my babyshower this weekend . I hope I feel better

Awww...hope you feel better.


----------



## Blah11

Ive further dropped too. Got loads of cervical pain and pressure doing the school run today so pretty sure she's pushing her wee head on my cervix. I lost a big huge bit of plug too earlier but no blood or anything. Weirdly my legs also feel like lead today, very heavy and kinda weak.


----------



## mummytobe_93

Ninagrrl- regarding tingling sensation yes I get it all the time especially once getting up from lying down I get it mainly near my ribs


----------



## pbuggy2284

I feel a little late to the party but wanted to say hi. i have a scheduled C-section on the 9th. The past few days I was feeling really good for once, but today im really crampy and lots of pressure down below.
I was wondering too how many of you girls get checked to see how dilated you are. My doctor hasn't checked me once and I don't think that he will. Id just like to know because I feel like im going to have this baby any day now!


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> JayMari said:
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a shape difference In my bump. Baby has definitely dropped and I am In pain. I just want to cry :cry: it really hurts to walk and sit and I'm waddling omg. And I'm finally having my babyshower this weekend . I hope I feel better
> 
> Awww...hope you feel better.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun.
I didn't think about all the aches and pains I would experience late in pregnancy when my baby shower was planned. I bought the cutest high heels, but the way my feet have swelled up I probably won't be able to wear them


----------



## jazzandru

37 + 2 today. Belly has dropped much lower and I can breathe much better. Tonight I have started losing thick yellow sticky discharge (sorry tmi). Have had period pains for a couple of days which are now also in my lower back. Not sure if this is a sign of anything or not. Only having the usual BH and baby is active as normal.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jazzandru said:


> 37 + 2 today. Belly has dropped much lower and I can breathe much better. Tonight I have started losing thick yellow sticky discharge (sorry tmi). Have had period pains for a couple of days which are now also in my lower back. Not sure if this is a sign of anything or not. Only having the usual BH and baby is active as normal.

I get period like pains too here and there. Some come and go like a cramp, and some are prolonged aches. I feel fine unless I stand too long or do too many stairs. I have my 37 week appt tomorrow where they do sono, cervix check, and monitor fhr and contractions. I don't think baby has gone anywhere. He's dropped ever so slightly, enough to make it easier to breathe and to keep me running to the bathroom during the night. 

Baby's room is officially ready. Crib, linens, changing dresser, glider...all set! I adore his room, everything is coordinated and beautiful dark wood furniture. The custom built in book shelves are starting to fill with books and toys. This kid has no clue how good he has it already!


----------



## jesssika

Ninagrrl said:


> Well I made it through the night. I am glad because I want this baby to wait at least another week before she comes and I keep getting these episodes where things start building and getting borderline painful but so far they have gone away. Guess just another sign that my body is getting ready but it can be very nerve wracking when you aren't ready!

Wouldn't worry- they sound like BH, I've been getting the same ones you're describing since 35 weeks, yay! :haha:


----------



## Ninagrrl

jesssika said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well I made it through the night. I am glad because I want this baby to wait at least another week before she comes and I keep getting these episodes where things start building and getting borderline painful but so far they have gone away. Guess just another sign that my body is getting ready but it can be very nerve wracking when you aren't ready!
> 
> Wouldn't worry- they sound like BH, I've been getting the same ones you're describing since 35 weeks, yay! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah they are, they just keep getting stronger and stronger each episode that I have them so I know that one of these days it will switch over to real contractions. I've only had two that have had me bend over in severe pain and they are lasting for somewhere between 30 - 45 seconds but with no real consistency to them.

I'm officially starting to lose my mucus plug. Was getting a slightly blood tinted watery discharge since last weekend but today the blood was gone and it was yellow with tiny chunks so definitely mucus plug is starting to go. But I'm 37 weeks as of tomorrow so I'm glad that I'm starting to have signs. It could be days or even weeks so just the anticipation has me a little anxious. I had an EMCS last time so this is really my first time dealing with all of this as I had no symptoms with my son, just my water broke. I'm pretty sure mucus plug came out just before water breaking and never had any contractions. Other than tired I felt really good.

I know what everyone means about the horrible pain. Off and on it has felt like I've been carrying around a bowling ball in my pelvis which from what I understand is engagement or at least her head is pressing in that area. I think that is what is causing the loss of mucus plug because I only get discharge when I get the cervical pain. Other then that, just going an hour without BH and then half hour to hour with BH as of the last 2 days.


----------



## Longl3gz

Longl3gz said:


> Hi all! I'm 37 weeks 6 days. I've had sharp pelvic pressure pain that will only last for a second. Yesterday and all day I felt like I had to do #2 all the time (but didnt). Today I've actually had to go to the restroom for real lots of times. I heard when the baby cleans out your bowels that labor is near? I've also felt so lethargic for the last week and at times have taken 2 naps! I honestly dunno if this means the baby wants out soon?

PS to my own posting...my knees freaking hurt and so does my back. No matter if i sit or stand my knees aren't feeling any better. All this didnt happen till yesterday. I hope this baby wants out soon? I'm 38 weeks 1 day!


----------



## jesssika

I've been having a pulling sensation behind my belly button, and cramps I could only compare to that dull ache you get on your period, not quite crampy, just feels like a constant ache! No pattern or anything and feel very different to the BH I get! 

Does it mean anything? One can only hope :haha: pregnancy and labour watching is so intense!


----------



## Ninagrrl

jesssika said:


> I've been having a pulling sensation behind my belly button, and cramps I could only compare to that dull ache you get on your period, not quite crampy, just feels like a constant ache! No pattern or anything and feel very different to the BH I get!
> 
> Does it mean anything? One can only hope :haha: pregnancy and labour watching is so intense!

Could be from baby dropping. Is it more like a pressure and heaviness way down in your pelvis? That's how I felt after my baby dropped.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just got word that my friend who was due with her first on Dec 5 went last night! She was checked at 5pm and had the baby at 9:41pm! It was super fast. I hope I go a week early!! Off to the Dr at 1:30.


----------



## mum2liam

Well i had a check up yesterday and a growth scan, measuring 5 days ahead and baby is "at brim" so hes in the right place ready to engage when the time comes lol
Been very very tired this past couple of days, and today getting light period type ache, 
Im defo getting more discharge than normal , so guess my body is gearing up slowly!
Im loving analyzing everything, lol, looking forward to the big day whenever that may be. Xx


----------



## RUBY2122

I hope I don't end up looking foolish here... but I think something is going to happen!!! I have had almost constant BH for the past few hours and I just feel... on the edge of something!! 

When I had my DS I definitely knew I was going to go into labour and I have the same feeling now.. although I doubt my senses as this time I am 'expecting' it?!

We shall see...


----------



## SarahJayne_x

evening ladies :)
im a bit of all over the place today, dont know whether im coming or going :(
have posted a thread but maybe get a better response from you ladies, i think im just being oversensitive though
background info, had reduced movements at 33+3 so went to be checked and was sent for scan as they were concerned, they said then he was roughly 5lb 8oz, but growing ok, then saw the consultant on the 18th november (11 days ago) who sent me for another one and he said baby hadnt really grown that much so would need another one (yesterday) and theyve said that his head is growing but his abdomen isstatic, got an appointment on monday with consultant, but he said on the 18th that if he hadnt grown then id need to be induced.. 
now heres the dilemma
i have no issue with the actual induction as i was induced with my 4yo and it was all plain sailing, no problems
the problem i have got is with my 4yo, hes aware that mammy and daddy have to go.to hospital to get his baby brother im just a bit nervous about leaving him, he'll either be with my brother or my sis in law and hes stayed out before but im just so nervous, its going to be hard coz his school trips wednesday and i dont want him to miss it, if hes with my bro im panicking how hes going to get there
im also worried because i dont want to stay in overnight, i know i may have to after babys born and babys health is most important.. am i just worrying too much over nothing? argh??!! :(


----------



## SarahJayne_x

omg! that turned into a massive moan.. sorry girls :( x


----------



## Suzy_Q

I didn't want to read and run AND I have no experience parenting (yet), but I think your 4yo will be fine. Kids are very "pliable" for lack of a better word, and he probably won't even remember these few days. You just do your best to stay calm, cool and collected as you take care of yourself and your newest edition. Your 4yo will be so into having a new baby brother that he'll remember those new memories before he'll ever remember the stress of staying the night with extended family.

Just my two cents and I hope they help ease your mind :hugs:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Suzy_Q said:


> I didn't want to read and run AND I have no experience parenting (yet), but I think your 4yo will be fine. Kids are very "pliable" for lack of a better word, and he probably won't even remember these few days. You just do your best to stay calm, cool and collected as you take care of yourself and your newest edition. Your 4yo will be so into having a new baby brother that he'll remember those new memories before he'll ever remember the stress of staying the night with extended family.
> 
> Just my two cents and I hope they help ease your mind :hugs:

thank you..he is pretty good with going to my mums or my sis in laws coz shes got a little boy and theres only 16 weeks between them, but lately, tonight for example my mum asked if he wanted to go over her house like he does on the weekend and he said no. i miss you nanny but i dont want to come to your house.. its like the more pregnant i get the more he doesnt want to leave.. my OH seems to think im worrying too much and everything will be fine but i cant help it, hes my baby lol.. 
hes so excited to see his baby brother, cant wait to see him and hug him and he knows he needs "special milk" (formula not cows) and hes looking forward to helping feed him etc..
i do think im worrying but i cant help it.. im more concerned about this than the fact i may need to be induced lol 
just one of those things i suppose xx


----------



## Babywhisperer

SarahJayne_x said:


> Suzy_Q said:
> 
> 
> I didn't want to read and run AND I have no experience parenting (yet), but I think your 4yo will be fine. Kids are very "pliable" for lack of a better word, and he probably won't even remember these few days. You just do your best to stay calm, cool and collected as you take care of yourself and your newest edition. Your 4yo will be so into having a new baby brother that he'll remember those new memories before he'll ever remember the stress of staying the night with extended family.
> 
> Just my two cents and I hope they help ease your mind :hugs:
> 
> thank you..he is pretty good with going to my mums or my sis in laws coz shes got a little boy and theres only 16 weeks between them, but lately, tonight for example my mum asked if he wanted to go over her house like he does on the weekend and he said no. i miss you nanny but i dont want to come to your house.. its like the more pregnant i get the more he doesnt want to leave.. my OH seems to think im worrying too much and everything will be fine but i cant help it, hes my baby lol..
> hes so excited to see his baby brother, cant wait to see him and hug him and he knows he needs "special milk" (formula not cows) and hes looking forward to helping feed him etc..
> i do think im worrying but i cant help it.. im more concerned about this than the fact i may need to be induced lol
> just one of those things i suppose xxClick to expand...

Sounds like you are trying to control one thing because you have no control over another, common response given your circumstances. He will be fine. My mom came home without me because I was breech and my brother was almost 4 and knew I was supposed to be home already. He was sad but it was over when I came home 2 days later...it was as if I had been there the whole time according to my Mom. Focus on being calm as he will pick up on your nerves. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jesssika

Ninagrrl said:


> jesssika said:
> 
> 
> I've been having a pulling sensation behind my belly button, and cramps I could only compare to that dull ache you get on your period, not quite crampy, just feels like a constant ache! No pattern or anything and feel very different to the BH I get!
> 
> Does it mean anything? One can only hope :haha: pregnancy and labour watching is so intense!
> 
> Could be from baby dropping. Is it more like a pressure and heaviness way down in your pelvis? That's how I felt after my baby dropped.Click to expand...

She's essentially fully engaged and has been since 31 weeks :shrug: it doesn't feel like pressure at all, it's a muscle ache! 

Have also spent the morning with my head in the toilet, actually quite a relief, been feeling nauseous for a few days, like MS is back! Hoping it stays away now :thumbup:


----------



## mummytobe_93

39 weeks today and lots of intermittent back pain goes from dull to very sharp and eases off again. Really hoping labour is just around the corner or it could just be babies position!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm 38 weeks and my bump is still high, anyone else out there in the same situation? Makes me feel like she'll never be here if she won't even drop! Oh, and I'm a FTM.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just back a little while from the Dr. Sono went great, got to see baby's face time time! Everything looked good and he is still head down. During the sono I had 2 episodes of pain emanating from my lower left pelvic area and it shot thru my back. It lasted 30 secs and brought tears to my eyes. It happened again but stopped when I sat up. The technician thought it could be a contraction but they monitored me and nothing. I've been having cramping off and on ever since. Dr said I'm not dilated at all but my cervix went from posterior to anterior. Tonight will be 2nd night taking EPO and double bagged red raspberry leaf tea. I have 3 weeks to go but want to start things moving as it could take that long to dilate and efface. 

Any ladies have stories about when their cervix went from posterior to anterior? Were you dilated at all?


----------



## jesssika

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm 38 weeks and my bump is still high, anyone else out there in the same situation? Makes me feel like she'll never be here if she won't even drop! Oh, and I'm a FTM.

Maybe try bouncing on a ball to help her move down? Or squats? They both help baby move down into your pelvis :D


----------



## RUBY2122

Well I admit I am surprised nothing happened last night. ..along with my strong 'feeling' I had a mad urge to clean...which after weeks of beimg able for nothing but the sofa was very odd. Felt really crampy in lower back and lost a big glob of mucus...but slept really well and feel totally normal this morning! !


----------



## Ninagrrl

RUBY2122 said:


> Well I admit I am surprised nothing happened last night. ..along with my strong 'feeling' I had a mad urge to clean...which after weeks of beimg able for nothing but the sofa was very odd. Felt really crampy in lower back and lost a big glob of mucus...but slept really well and feel totally normal this morning! !

This is how I felt last night except my contractions were so strong that a few I couldn't speak properly and had to constantly remind myself to breathe. I thought I was going to go into labor and have her sometime today. Turns out that just like severe dehydration can cause labor, filling your body with too much food can also cause labor. As soon as I got sick the contractions stopped dead and I've only been having mild BH since.


----------



## RUBY2122

Babywhisperer said:


> Just back a little while from the Dr. Sono went great, got to see baby's face time time! Everything looked good and he is still head down. During the sono I had 2 episodes of pain emanating from my lower left pelvic area and it shot thru my back. It lasted 30 secs and brought tears to my eyes. It happened again but stopped when I sat up. The technician thought it could be a contraction but they monitored me and nothing. I've been having cramping off and on ever since. Dr said I'm not dilated at all but my cervix went from posterior to anterior. Tonight will be 2nd night taking EPO and double bagged red raspberry leaf tea. I have 3 weeks to go but want to start things moving as it could take that long to dilate and efface.
> 
> Any ladies have stories about when their cervix went from posterior to anterior? Were you dilated at all?

What does posterior and anterior mean?? No experience im afraid, never had cervux checked until in labour and they only ever tallked dilation...


----------



## RUBY2122

jesssika said:


> Suzy_Q said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38 weeks and my bump is still high, anyone else out there in the same situation? Makes me feel like she'll never be here if she won't even drop! Oh, and I'm a FTM.
> 
> Maybe try bouncing on a ball to help her move down? Or squats? They both help baby move down into your pelvis :DClick to expand...

My last baby didnt drop at all until in labour.


----------



## katiefx

I have 18 days left, due 18th Dec :) Never really got to the horrible uncomfortable stage with my last pregnancy, never had braxton hicks etc, this time I am so done already! The braxton hicks are getting so painful I had to come home from xmas shopping, can hardly sleep with them etc...in so much pain with SPD and sciatica and feel like baby has no room whatsoever anymore..her movements are so painful! Getting the horrible sharp pains down there whenever I walk and feel like baby is just going to fall out. Midwife did say at my 36 week appointment baby is engaging and she doesn't expect me to make my due date, praying she's right! X


----------



## CloverMouse

Gross. Big glob of mucus. And cramps all morning. Ds is now whispering owowowow... because I've been having contractions on and off for a few days and apparently I've been whispering lol.


----------



## Blah11

Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(


----------



## lau86

Hope your babe is ok blah x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Blah11 said:


> Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(

Hope everything is OK hun, thinking of ya xXx


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Just back a little while from the Dr. Sono went great, got to see baby's face time time! Everything looked good and he is still head down. During the sono I had 2 episodes of pain emanating from my lower left pelvic area and it shot thru my back. It lasted 30 secs and brought tears to my eyes. It happened again but stopped when I sat up. The technician thought it could be a contraction but they monitored me and nothing. I've been having cramping off and on ever since. Dr said I'm not dilated at all but my cervix went from posterior to anterior. Tonight will be 2nd night taking EPO and double bagged red raspberry leaf tea. I have 3 weeks to go but want to start things moving as it could take that long to dilate and efface.
> 
> Any ladies have stories about when their cervix went from posterior to anterior? Were you dilated at all?
> 
> What does posterior and anterior mean?? No experience im afraid, never had cervux checked until in labour and they only ever tallked dilation...Click to expand...

When cervix is posterior it's towards the back and not lined up with vagina for baby to go thru birth canal. When it moves anterior or forward baby's head can more directly press on cervix helping to dilate and efface the cervix. Being anterior is one stage of early labor or preparing for it. Next steps are dilation, effacement...all of these make up Bishop Score and the better the score the more likely a vaginal birth is possible if inducement is needed. 

I'm trying Evening Primrose Oil and red raspberry leaf tea to help soften cervix and tone uterus. I want to move things along in case I need to be induced. I want to avoid a cs at all cost. Is there anything else I can do besides walk, sex....


----------



## DebbieF

Blah11 said:


> Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(


Hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(

Waiting for update. Hope you are ok Blah11


----------



## Babywhisperer

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(
> 
> Hope everything is OK hun, thinking of ya xXxClick to expand...

Stay positive. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Kelskiii

Blah11 hope all is well will be thinking of you.

Lost my mucus plug this morning, bump has shrunk quite a lot too baby must of moved down more/be in different position. No Braxton hicks or contractions last few days so who knows!!

Its our first wedding anniversary tomorrow & we plan to put the Christmas decorations up lets see if baby wants to change our plans :)


----------



## Bonnie11

Blah hope everything is ok, update us when you can xx


----------



## MBGibbs

Blah., keep us updated, thinking of you <3
Does anyone know if increased heartburn is a labour symptom? 
I've had heartburn and acid reflux throughout my pregnancy, but I haven't noticed it recently, within the last few weeks or so..
Suddenly, today, it's RAMPED UP to the point where I feel like I'm breathing fire again -.- xxx.


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Im in triage. Measuring 4 weeks small and slow fetal heart rate :(

Hope all is ok!


----------



## Bonnie11

MBGibbs said:


> Blah., keep us updated, thinking of you <3
> Does anyone know if increased heartburn is a labour symptom?
> I've had heartburn and acid reflux throughout my pregnancy, but I haven't noticed it recently, within the last few weeks or so..
> Suddenly, today, it's RAMPED UP to the point where I feel like I'm breathing fire again -.- xxx.

Don't know it as a labor sign, I've just gone through a couple of weeks of massively increased heartburn, tho it's settled down last couple of days.

Blah, you ok? X


----------



## Blah11

Thanks for concerns. Babys hr was a bit all over the place but the registrar was happy enough for me to have my home birth :)! The ctg picked up irregular contractions too.
The baby is measuring small so will probably need growth scan next week.


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Thanks for concerns. Babys hr was a bit all over the place but the registrar was happy enough for me to have my home birth :)! The ctg picked up irregular contractions too.
> The baby is measuring small so will probably need growth scan next week.

Glad u r ok.


----------



## Blah11

Me too! He just said I need to go straight back if I have any reduction of movements.
Ive had loads more mucus plug come away today so hopefully I won't be much longer before my bambino arrives although now im worried about her size! Ive shrunk 2cm in 2 wks?! My mw got 34, hosp mw got 35 and the doctor got 35 too.


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Blah., keep us updated, thinking of you <3
> Does anyone know if increased heartburn is a labour symptom?
> I've had heartburn and acid reflux throughout my pregnancy, but I haven't noticed it recently, within the last few weeks or so..
> Suddenly, today, it's RAMPED UP to the point where I feel like I'm breathing fire again -.- xxx.

Same thing has happened to me! It is horrible. Am trying to sleep but hot bile keeps coming into my throat. My nose is really blocked too.
. thus happened to me last time a day before labour nut to be honest I have had a cold for weeks so could just be that.


----------



## MBGibbs

Blah, very glad you still get your home birth, try not to worry awfully about the measurements because mine have been all over the place depending on who is measuring. Hopefully your bambino will be here safely soon! <3
Ruby, I'm so glad it's not just me! It's horrible.. 
Xxx.


----------



## Blah11

I've had really bad acid reflux too last night and today. I ate a sandwich earlier and it felt like it got stuck and the acid made my eyes water, thought I was literally going to vomit at the m&s checkouts!


----------



## lau86

Good ur still on track for home birth! It's not quite the same thing but I'm now measuring the same as I did two weeks ago, the midwife says it's because the head is engaged?? Which I can feel when I walk sometimes! Could this be of any relevance in ur situation?


----------



## Blah11

My baby is still free so nope apparently not :/


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> MBGibbs said:
> 
> 
> Blah., keep us updated, thinking of you <3
> Does anyone know if increased heartburn is a labour symptom?
> I've had heartburn and acid reflux throughout my pregnancy, but I haven't noticed it recently, within the last few weeks or so..
> Suddenly, today, it's RAMPED UP to the point where I feel like I'm breathing fire again -.- xxx.
> 
> Same thing has happened to me! It is horrible. Am trying to sleep but hot bile keeps coming into my throat. My nose is really blocked too.
> . thus happened to me last time a day before labour nut to be honest I have had a cold for weeks so could just be that.Click to expand...

I had the same thing for 2 days and drinking water triggered it. My esophagus was on fire and I ate Tums like candy for 2 days. After that not much to speak of, even after drinking lemonade!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> Me too! He just said I need to go straight back if I have any reduction of movements.
> Ive had loads more mucus plug come away today so hopefully I won't be much longer before my bambino arrives although now im worried about her size! Ive shrunk 2cm in 2 wks?! My mw got 34, hosp mw got 35 and the doctor got 35 too.

Sounds like you'll go soon! Happy you were good enough to be released to go home. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ninagrrl

Just so you know, baby's position and different people measuring can change fundal height. What my OB said is not to worry about 1 or 2 in measurement because of a whole bunch of different factors it might not be an indication of anything. I get measured and get scans WEEKLY and I remember one week I was measuring on and the next week I was measuring 3 weeks ahead. My baby was on track for growth in the scan so the 3 weeks ahead was a fluke and not an indication of anything. My OB actually pointed this out to me to prove just how off measuring fundal height can be. It is more likely the growth scan will show nothing wrong, they are just doing it to make sure on the small chance it could be an early indication because of where you are in your pregnancy and because the complications are potentially life threatening IF something is wrong.


----------



## Longl3gz

Does anyone out there only feel good on a recliner? My bottom half is so achy it's not even funny. I'm 38.5 weeks now.


----------



## Bonnie11

Blah glad everything is ok! 
Like some of the PP's said, try not to worry too much about size, their measurements are often unreliable but the main thing is you and baby are ok! 

I'm with the rest of you girls on the fire breathing lol...gaviscon is my BFF at the moment!


----------



## Hope115

Hi ladies- due dec 30th so have a lil ways to go... But i did have a lil scare this past tuesday- wasnt feeling baby move as much as hnormal and was hopig its just because he is running out of room but went to get checked anyway to be safe. Turns out i was having contractions every 3 min, but i wasnt dilated so they sent me home to relax and told me thats why LO wasnt as active. Later that night i was still "tightening" who h im assuming was braxon hicks now every 2 min! So they had me come in and spend the night for monitoring since i was only 35+2. They also did an ultrasound. My cervix was 3.19 cm so they were happy with that becuz any under 3 cm would have been considered preterm labor (so i made t lol). They also said baby was small but still considerd normal at 5.25lbs. And my cerix isnt dilating but ot is softening. So all in all they are optimistic ill make it to 36 weeks at least. Lol watch me go past term hahha. So now i still have frequent braxon hicks but i can sleep through them and they arent getting painful- they did have me stop working as well to hold tight. Eeeek- getting excited to see my lil man, but please stay in just a lil longer :)


----------



## Bonnie11

AHHHH good luck hope! Don't worry too much, bubs should be absolutely fine if born anytime now. 
My sisters LO was born at 35+1 and they were allowed home the same night! He was good size and feeding well. Good luck honey X


----------



## Kandidancer

Blah glad everything seems fine.
I'm with you with the heartburn/ acid reflux, I can't eat after 5pm as this makes me feel shocking, it's a pain tho cos OH doesn't finish work until 7pm. Although my friend had really bad heartburn through both pregnancies she says once baby is born it stops.
I'm 37 weeks today yayyyyyyyyy, so hopefully any day she will be here, ideally another week then I'm happy for her to be here. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Hope115 said:


> Hi ladies- due dec 30th so have a lil ways to go... But i did have a lil scare this past tuesday- wasnt feeling baby move as much as hnormal and was hopig its just because he is running out of room but went to get checked anyway to be safe. Turns out i was having contractions every 3 min, but i wasnt dilated so they sent me home to relax and told me thats why LO wasnt as active. Later that night i was still "tightening" who h im assuming was braxon hicks now every 2 min! So they had me come in and spend the night for monitoring since i was only 35+2. They also did an ultrasound. My cervix was 3.19 cm so they were happy with that becuz any under 3 cm would have been considered preterm labor (so i made t lol). They also said baby was small but still considerd normal at 5.25lbs. And my cerix isnt dilating but ot is softening. So all in all they are optimistic ill make it to 36 weeks at least. Lol watch me go past term hahha. So now i still have frequent braxon hicks but i can sleep through them and they arent getting painful- they did have me stop working as well to hold tight. Eeeek- getting excited to see my lil man, but please stay in just a lil longer :)

Fingers xed he stays in a couple more weeks xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise88

I'm due Xmas eve hoping he comes either a week early or a week late though as I don't want to give birth over Christmas lol but knowing my luck he will make an appearance on Xmas day  I'm showing no signs of labour coming soon :( getting Braxton hicks, a few cramps and a lot of discharge but he's still pretty high and doesn't seem like he wants to move down anytime soon.

But I know that I will deffinatly have my baby in the next 5 weeks!!!!!

So exciting :D


----------



## JayMari

Women weren't lying when they said it can be painful or uncomfortable once baby drops. I feel like my pelvis is reay to break. Praying he comes BEFORE my due date. Me OH made a bet... I said he'll be 9 days early and he says he'll come on due date so we will see
And omg it is DECEMBER 1st, 16 days till my due date and I am gettin so nervous ladies


----------



## DebbieF

Good luck ladies! Just a warning, you may go over.. Try not to be too disappointed if it happens. It's looking that way for me. Due today and not a thing happening to make me think it will actually happen...


----------



## lola85

DebbieF said:


> Good luck ladies! Just a warning, you may go over.. Try not to be too disappointed if it happens. It's looking that way for me. Due today and not a thing happening to make me think it will actually happen...

I'm pretty sure my baby girl will be late! I'm convinced she's coming on Boxing Day but that might just be because I read somewhere that 5days late is average for FTM ha! I'm sure she won't be here for Christmas but it would be so lovely if she was! Everyone has asked what to get her for Christmas but I've told them she doesn't need presents for Christmas as she won't be here but everyone is really hoping she will have arrived....no pressure on me ;)

Good luck and hope your little one doesn't keep you waiting too long! X


----------



## Kandidancer

For the last couple of hrs I've had really bad pressure in my bum, I'd say more the left side. I dont need the toilet, and my OH has said he thinks my tummy looks bigger. I'm not sure if I've dropped and I don't believe I've lost any plug. But today I've had a bit more discharge (sorry tmi). Could this be a sign ? Xx:hugs:

Also it's really uncomfortable to walk, I'm really waddling like a duck xx


----------



## MBGibbs

Lola85, please don't tell me that statistic! I'm a FTM, and if I were to follow your rule, that would mean I'm due to go into labour on Christmas Day! Nooo haha, may have to rename him Jesus.
Xxx.


----------



## lola85

MBGibbs said:


> Lola85, please don't tell me that statistic! I'm a FTM, and if I were to follow your rule, that would mean I'm due to go into labour on Christmas Day! Nooo haha, may have to rename him Jesus.
> Xxx.

Hehe sorry!!! It's probably just a random statistic anyway &#128521; I've joked that if ours comes on Christmas Day she will be called Santa!


----------



## Babywhisperer

JayMari said:


> Women weren't lying when they said it can be painful or uncomfortable once baby drops. I feel like my pelvis is reay to break. Praying he comes BEFORE my due date. Me OH made a bet... I said he'll be 9 days early and he says he'll come on due date so we will see
> And omg it is DECEMBER 1st, 16 days till my due date and I am gettin so nervous ladies

I am feeling it more in my back. I woke up and it was noticeable that baby dropped, even dh said something when I stood to the side. Maybe standing and prepping for our dinner party did it? I was having lower back pain from standing and even when I went to bed. I even feel shallow spasms just sitting here. 

Last night was #3 of EPO, no RRL tea since I just went to bed after our guests left. I have also been doing accupressure on my Li4 which is the meaty part between thumb and forefinger. I am going for a massage today too and hope to have some accupressure done in the muscle between neck and shoulder, and my feet/ankles. After that a mani/pedi! I earned it doing a dinner party at 37 weeks! It's back to work tomorrow, 5:30 am wake up will be brutal after a couple of days off for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bonnie11

Kandidancer said:


> For the last couple of hrs I've had really bad pressure in my bum, I'd say more the left side. I dont need the toilet, and my OH has said he thinks my tummy looks bigger. I'm not sure if I've dropped and I don't believe I've lost any plug. But today I've had a bit more discharge (sorry tmi). Could this be a sign ? Xx:hugs:
> 
> 
> Also it's really uncomfortable to walk, I'm really waddling like a duck xx

Could be, could not! Babies can pop in and out of engagement unfortunately. I've had days like that where it feels like she is falling out, loads of discharge and BH but then she will pop back out of my pelvis again and the pressure will go, bloody babies!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hope115 said:


> Hi ladies- due dec 30th so have a lil ways to go... But i did have a lil scare this past tuesday- wasnt feeling baby move as much as hnormal and was hopig its just because he is running out of room but went to get checked anyway to be safe. Turns out i was having contractions every 3 min, but i wasnt dilated so they sent me home to relax and told me thats why LO wasnt as active. Later that night i was still "tightening" who h im assuming was braxon hicks now every 2 min! So they had me come in and spend the night for monitoring since i was only 35+2. They also did an ultrasound. My cervix was 3.19 cm so they were happy with that becuz any under 3 cm would have been considered preterm labor (so i made t lol). They also said baby was small but still considerd normal at 5.25lbs. And my cerix isnt dilating but ot is softening. So all in all they are optimistic ill make it to 36 weeks at least. Lol watch me go past term hahha. So now i still have frequent braxon hicks but i can sleep through them and they arent getting painful- they did have me stop working as well to hold tight. Eeeek- getting excited to see my lil man, but please stay in just a lil longer :)

I hope he stays put for a while longer. Stay hydrated, keep off your feet and lay on your side whenever possible. Also ask for help on any last minute things that need to be done for baby, or order online. 

Amazon.com has been my saving grace for ordering post partum necessities like nipple guard, pads, peri spray, and Diapers.com is also great, free fast shipping in the US.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Louise88 said:


> I'm due Xmas eve hoping he comes either a week early or a week late though as I don't want to give birth over Christmas lol but knowing my luck he will make an appearance on Xmas day  I'm showing no signs of labour coming soon :( getting Braxton hicks, a few cramps and a lot of discharge but he's still pretty high and doesn't seem like he wants to move down anytime soon.
> 
> But I know that I will deffinatly have my baby in the next 5 weeks!!!!!
> 
> So exciting :D

My girl dropped 2 weeks ago now and keeps popping in and out of engagement, I stressed my body too hard over Thanksgiving and ate too much and threw myself into an hour worth of labor until the stress had passed and the labor eased up, huge amounts of bloody discharge (although no plug), horrible BH, and was told my cervix was soft 2 weeks ago now.... she still doesn't seem to want to come! It's okay, I got a couple more weeks before they will start talking c-section since they won't be letting me go past due because of health issues. I was so worried she'd come TOO early. Technically, I could still go into labor tonight or tomorrow and have her on my son's 4th birthday tomorrow!


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> Louise88 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Xmas eve hoping he comes either a week early or a week late though as I don't want to give birth over Christmas lol but knowing my luck he will make an appearance on Xmas day  I'm showing no signs of labour coming soon :( getting Braxton hicks, a few cramps and a lot of discharge but he's still pretty high and doesn't seem like he wants to move down anytime soon.
> 
> But I know that I will deffinatly have my baby in the next 5 weeks!!!!!
> 
> So exciting :D
> 
> My girl dropped 2 weeks ago now and keeps popping in and out of engagement, I stressed my body too hard over Thanksgiving and ate too much and threw myself into an hour worth of labor until the stress had passed and the labor eased up, huge amounts of bloody discharge (although no plug), horrible BH, and was told my cervix was soft 2 weeks ago now.... she still doesn't seem to want to come! It's okay, I got a couple more weeks before they will start talking c-section since they won't be letting me go past due because of health issues. I was so worried she'd come TOO early. Technically, I could still go into labor tonight or tomorrow and have her on my son's 4th birthday tomorrow!Click to expand...

Hope u r ok Nina and you have a cracking day with your son tomorrow. X


----------



## RUBY2122

DebbieF said:


> Good luck ladies! Just a warning, you may go over.. Try not to be too disappointed if it happens. It's looking that way for me. Due today and not a thing happening to make me think it will actually happen...

Happy due date!!


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys :) seen mw again today and I've got to go get monitoring on Tuesday morning again. 
Feeling ok today, lots of aching and pressure but such is life at 38 weeks! My little girl isnt well today she has a sick bug so im happy for baby to stay put until after weds (my sons birthday!).


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> Hi guys :) seen mw again today and I've got to go get monitoring on Tuesday morning again.
> Feeling ok today, lots of aching and pressure but such is life at 38 weeks! My little girl isnt well today she has a sick bug so im happy for baby to stay put until after weds (my sons birthday!).[/QUOT
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted and Happy Bday to your son. Hope dd feels better.


----------



## ClairAye

I still don't think baby has dropped :( But with my son he engaged and I still had his bum in my ribs! I don't expect to go early but five days late. I went into labour on my due date last time, I won't be that lucky again!


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm pretty sure my girls have dropped..


----------



## Babywhisperer

want2bemommy said:


> I'm pretty sure my girls have dropped..
> 
> View attachment 705125

Yes, I'd agree.

I dropped a little too, my belly used to come out straight from my chest, now there is a little slope down kind of like the bottom half of the letter S. And today I'm feeling some sharp pinching pains down low when I sit. Maybe the acupressure massage last night is working a little bit. Next appt is 38 weeks on Thursday, if I haven't made any progress I will have my friend do acupuncture then. I want to avoid induction if I can. So red raspberry leaf tea, dates, evening primrose oil, acupressure, walking...doing everything I can!


----------



## RUBY2122

want2bemommy said:


> I'm pretty sure my girls have dropped..
> 
> View attachment 705125

Yup looks like it!


----------



## lauraairving

Hi guys. Is anyone else feeling hormonal? I've discovered new stretch marks and cried all last night. Today I'm just REALLY snappy. Seriously I've never been in such a bad mood :(


----------



## Kelskiii

Yep every time someone voices their opinion about me, our baby or our parenting skills ... I can usually laugh off ... but today everyone is driving me insane!! They don't even have kids aarrrghhhhhhh!!

Sorry you're upset, my friend showed me her stomach just after she had a baby & they were pretty bad ... 3months later they have lightened a lot & are barely there!!


----------



## lauraairving

My best friend is in labour too so I'm just mega depressed haha!! I cannot cope. Get this baby out!! I feel like such a cow :(


----------



## RUBY2122

lauraairving said:


> Hi guys. Is anyone else feeling hormonal? I've discovered new stretch marks and cried all last night. Today I'm just REALLY snappy. Seriously I've never been in such a bad mood :(

Yup. Been in tears all day!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

evening ladies.. been to see consultant today whos said they want me in one day this week to be induced, she gave me a stretch and sweep and said it was a "good sweep" whatever that means?! :/ but when i was reading my notes i can see hes 3/5ths engaged and she also wrote im 2cms dilated? didnt tell me any of this mind so im a bit confused..
ive got to ring day assesment tomorrow to see if theyve managed to book me in for induction, they couldnt do it today because they lost the induction book :/ great faith inthis hosp already lol..
been having achy period pains but nothing else..
i need to know what day i need to go in to start planning things :)
xx


----------



## Ninagrrl

I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!


----------



## Louise88

37 weeks today!!!! :D il be happy if my boy makes an appearance soon although feeling like he could be late. Its weird between weeks 30-35 I experienced more labour is coming soon signs then what I am now lol he must have decided he's now very comfortable in there


----------



## RUBY2122

Louise88 said:


> 37 weeks today!!!! :D il be happy if my boy makes an appearance soon although feeling like he could be late. Its weird between weeks 30-35 I experienced more labour is coming soon signs then what I am now lol he must have decided he's now very comfortable in there

Woooop!

Louise can u believe we made it so far already? ! X x


----------



## Kandidancer

SarahJayne_x said:


> evening ladies.. been to see consultant today whos said they want me in one day this week to be induced, she gave me a stretch and sweep and said it was a "good sweep" whatever that means?! :/ but when i was reading my notes i can see hes 3/5ths engaged and she also wrote im 2cms dilated? didnt tell me any of this mind so im a bit confused..
> ive got to ring day assesment tomorrow to see if theyve managed to book me in for induction, they couldnt do it today because they lost the induction book :/ great faith inthis hosp already lol..
> been having achy period pains but nothing else..
> i need to know what day i need to go in to start planning things :)
> xx

Good luck, sounds promising. Every time I visit mw they can never find the appointment book either. And she always writes a different time in my book than in her book. Daft folk. Xx:hugs:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

theyre pretty good at losing things lol.. tried to ring this morning but they still cant find it.. just had my bloody show so hoping it wont be too much longer now xx


----------



## Blah11

Oh good luck sarahjayne!

Ive just been at mw. Baby is happy but still measuring the same and she reckons baby feels small so definite growth scan within the week to check fluid and placenta but she reckons baby is just gonna be a wee thing.


----------



## Kandidancer

Oooooh wow hopefully shouldn't be long then for you.
I don't think my girl will ever come. I had 3 days of BH last week. Then nothing this week other than terrible pressure in my bum. I'm struggling to walk now. I'm hoping it means she's engaging as last week my mw says she was head down but not engaged. I'm ony 37 +2 so I know it's early days. But I get sad when people are losing plug or getting labour symptoms and they're not as far gone as me. My mum said with me she had nothing then suddenly waters broke, lost plug and I was born 4 hrs later, so I'm hopeful that's what may happen for me. Xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

SarahJayne_x said:


> theyre pretty good at losing things lol.. tried to ring this morning but they still cant find it.. just had my bloody show so hoping it wont be too much longer now xx

Oooh so exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## RUBY2122

Kandidancer said:


> Oooooh wow hopefully shouldn't be long then for you.
> I don't think my girl will ever come. I had 3 days of BH last week. Then nothing this week other than terrible pressure in my bum. I'm struggling to walk now. I'm hoping it means she's engaging as last week my mw says she was head down but not engaged. I'm ony 37 +2 so I know it's early days. But I get sad when people are losing plug or getting labour symptoms and they're not as far gone as me. My mum said with me she had nothing then suddenly waters broke, lost plug and I was born 4 hrs later, so I'm hopeful that's what may happen for me. Xx:hugs:

I know it is hard these last few weeks, so excited and uncomfortable but honestly.. try not to wish it away. You will have baby before you know it!!


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!

Nina, how do you pronounce Calliope? x


----------



## lauraairving

I've tried so many things and I'm having NO signs what so ever. I've eaten pineapple, curries, I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea and taking evening primrose, I've tried sex, squats, lunges, bouncing on my ball, nipple stimulation. 

What a list! I'm going for a long walk today and if that doesn't start anything I'm going to sleep all day and bore him out hahahah. 
I have a stretch and sweep booked for 40+1 and the midwife said she doesn't think I'll make it so let's hope she's right!!


----------



## molly76

Had appt with mw this morning, they r not convinced that baby is head done they think it might be breech! Have a scan this afternoon so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## lola85

Just got back from mw...next seeing her at 40weeks and she's going to do a sweep yay! Only thing is got home and realised the appt is Christmas Eve....now if I have the sweep you can guarantee it will work and ill have a Christmas Day baby but if I wait till 41weeks it will be Sod's law it won't do a thing and ill end up being induced over new year!


----------



## Bonnie11

RUBY2122 said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!
> 
> Nina, how do you pronounce Calliope? xClick to expand...

OMG I was going to ask exactly the same thing!! Ive never seen that name before, what's the origin? X


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bonnie11 said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!
> 
> Nina, how do you pronounce Calliope? xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG I was going to ask exactly the same thing!! Ive never seen that name before, what's the origin? XClick to expand...

I have a friend with the same pretty name and she pronounces it Kah-lie-o-pee, we call her Callie for short....such a feminine name!

Nothing new to report on my end :haha: Just more pinching/sharp pains that come and go whether I'm standing, sitting or laying down. I was pretty crampy this morning. I woke every 1.5hrs to pee last night leaving me absolutely exhausted...I might not last the full day at work. I'm thinking about working from home on Friday too...at some point I am going to need to taper my work schedule and get some rest or else I will be worthless during labor...so help me get thru today, tomorrow and Thursday!!

Hoping to hear good news from some of you this week....let's start the domino effect!


----------



## Ninagrrl

Cal-eye-oh-pea. It is actually greek in origin. I discovered the name on an american medical drama named Grey's Anatomy. One of the doctors goes by Callie Torres but in a few episodes her father shows up and he calls her Calliope. Didn't think anything of it with exception when I was pregnant with my son the only girls name that I liked was Cali. It didn't feel like a whole name and nothing else fit. Calista, Callidoria... didn't really like them for my daughter. So I looked up Calliope even though I knew it wasn't really popular and found out that it means Beautiful Voice and in greek mythology was the muse of epic poetry. I fell in love with the name after that because I'm pretty big on a lot of greek mythology and love the stories of the gods and goddesses. It took much convincing my OH that it was THE name for our daughter but he has finally come around to it.

Just wondering if anyone else has ever had their baby drop and then move back up? My bump did lower and physically it doesn't look like it's gone back up but I'm feeling her up in my rib cage and having heartburn from her pushing up the bottom of my stomach with her feet. Last scan she was all curled up in the bottom 2/3rds or so. Maybe she's still low and has just stretched her feet out for more room since it's pretty squishy in there? I've had a light brownish discharge and still getting BH but no other symptoms at the moment. Just need to get through until Friday and then I start ball bouncing. I'm hoping she comes sometime next week so I can have my VBAC or otherwise I'm going to have to start talking about scheduling a repeat section the following week and I don't want to!


----------



## RUBY2122

It is really unusual! 

I know what you mean about bump. He still feels low but am getting kicks up in my stomach causing heartburn. I dont want to rush this baby along, I just wish I felt better. I have very sore ribs from a long standing cough. I now have by my bed, codeine, paracetamol, gaviscon and sinex and lactulose.grrr I amtrying not to take anything today...this is ridiculous. How the hell I think I am gonna manage birth without epiduralI dont know.


----------



## RUBY2122

Babywhisperer said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!
> 
> Nina, how do you pronounce Calliope? xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG I was going to ask exactly the same thing!! Ive never seen that name before, what's the origin? XClick to expand...
> 
> I have a friend with the same pretty name and she pronounces it Kah-lie-o-pee, we call her Callie for short....such a feminine name!
> 
> Nothing new to report on my end :haha: Just more pinching/sharp pains that come and go whether I'm standing, sitting or laying down. I was pretty crampy this morning. I woke every 1.5hrs to pee last night leaving me absolutely exhausted...I might not last the full day at work. I'm thinking about working from home on Friday too...at some point I am going to need to taper my work schedule and get some rest or else I will be worthless during labor...so help me get thru today, tomorrow and Thursday!!
> 
> Hoping to hear good news from some of you this week....let's start the domino effect!Click to expand...

I dont know how you are still working. ..you are amazing.


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm not weepy or anything but am SOOOOO irritable. I swear, sometime I just want to rip OH's head off and then scream at it in my hands. Yeah, lovely visual but it's true. If I was a dragon I would be a fire breathing one and everything and everyone would be cooked to a crisp!
> 
> Nina, how do you pronounce Calliope? xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG I was going to ask exactly the same thing!! Ive never seen that name before, what's the origin? XClick to expand...
> 
> I have a friend with the same pretty name and she pronounces it Kah-lie-o-pee, we call her Callie for short....such a feminine name!
> 
> Nothing new to report on my end :haha: Just more pinching/sharp pains that come and go whether I'm standing, sitting or laying down. I was pretty crampy this morning. I woke every 1.5hrs to pee last night leaving me absolutely exhausted...I might not last the full day at work. I'm thinking about working from home on Friday too...at some point I am going to need to taper my work schedule and get some rest or else I will be worthless during labor...so help me get thru today, tomorrow and Thursday!!
> 
> Hoping to hear good news from some of you this week....let's start the domino effect!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how you are still working. ..you are amazing.Click to expand...

I work in finance, and most women work up to their due date or pretty darn close so as to not lose our competitive edge. We also don't get more than 12 weeks so I want all that time for after the baby is born. 

I am about to fall on my face today though! :sleep:


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:


> Just got back from mw...next seeing her at 40weeks and she's going to do a sweep yay! Only thing is got home and realised the appt is Christmas Eve....now if I have the sweep you can guarantee it will work and ill have a Christmas Day baby but if I wait till 41weeks it will be Sod's law it won't do a thing and ill end up being induced over new year!

Oh no, let's hope baby comes at 39 weeks then xx:hugs:


----------



## JayMari

Lastnight i had some pains in my stomach and it really scared me. It came out of nowhere and lasted 5 hours until i fell asleep.
The pain was all over my stomach so i didnt think it was labor contractions because those start low or in your back right?
It hurt to breathe and move. I have no idea what it could have been. The pain hasnt come back. It kind of felt like gas and indigestion. It was all over. Im going to mention it to my dr at my appointment tomorrow
But has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeah have had a ton or random sharp pains! Usually gas or heartburn. Try a hot drink and just relaxing for a while. If it's trapped gas try getting down on all fours or bouncing on your ball, usually gets it moving! Try some gaviscon too, usually helps me when all else fails x


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bonnie11 said:


> Yeah have had a ton or random sharp pains! Usually gas or heartburn. Try a hot drink and just relaxing for a while. If it's trapped gas try getting down on all fours or bouncing on your ball, usually gets it moving! Try some gaviscon too, usually helps me when all else fails x

Me too! Sharp pains started more last night while in bed. It hurts to walk as I'm feeling more pressure. I got a startling sharp pain down low that made me jump out of my desk at work and yell ouch! I freaked a lot of people out. Had some af like cramping afterwards. I guess baby is dropping or is it dilation?? Anyone know?


----------



## Ninagrrl

Had a bad appt today. Bp is up to 140/80 which is very high for me as I am usually text book perfect all the time. Only twice have I had higher BP, last 3 weeks of both pregnancies. Feet are crazy swollen with numbness and tight skin/bubbling on top and also spilling protein in urine. Now the race is on to have this baby before developing pre-e! Will be starting bouncing on ball and all that this Wednesday after my son's bday party is over in hopes that it might help things along. 38 weeks on Friday and worried about going past 39 weeks due to placental aging in my first pregnancy.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ninagrrl said:


> Had a bad appt today. Bp is up to 140/80 which is very high for me as I am usually text book perfect all the time. Only twice have I had higher BP, last 3 weeks of both pregnancies. Feet are crazy swollen with numbness and tight skin/bubbling on top and also spilling protein in urine. Now the race is on to have this baby before developing pre-e! Will be starting bouncing on ball and all that this Wednesday after my son's bday party is over in hopes that it might help things along. 38 weeks on Friday and worried about going past 39 weeks due to placental aging in my first pregnancy.

Sorry to hear that. Is there anything else that can relieve pre e? Acupuncture maybe? As far as getting things moving look into acupressure on the meaty part between thumb and forefinger, and inside ankle about 4 fingers width above the bone. There are YouTube videos on how to do it. Good luck.


----------



## Hope115

Nina- baby was super low last week when i was having contractions every 2-3 min. But i just had a follow up doc appointment - luckily im now past 36 weeks but baby was actually higher now prolly cuz i dont have contractions pushing him down anymore. He was just too cute- sucking his thumb the whole time lol.


----------



## Longl3gz

Babywhisperer said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Had a bad appt today. Bp is up to 140/80 which is very high for me as I am usually text book perfect all the time. Only twice have I had higher BP, last 3 weeks of both pregnancies. Feet are crazy swollen with numbness and tight skin/bubbling on top and also spilling protein in urine. Now the race is on to have this baby before developing pre-e! Will be starting bouncing on ball and all that this Wednesday after my son's bday party is over in hopes that it might help things along. 38 weeks on Friday and worried about going past 39 weeks due to placental aging in my first pregnancy.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Is there anything else that can relieve pre e? Acupuncture maybe? As far as getting things moving look into acupressure on the meaty part between thumb and forefinger, and inside ankle about 4 fingers width above the bone. There are YouTube videos on how to do it. Good luck.Click to expand...

Mine was also high at 139/82. I'm 38 w 5 d and doc has put me on bed rest.


----------



## Longl3gz

JayMari said:


> Lastnight i had some pains in my stomach and it really scared me. It came out of nowhere and lasted 5 hours until i fell asleep.
> The pain was all over my stomach so i didnt think it was labor contractions because those start low or in your back right?
> It hurt to breathe and move. I have no idea what it could have been. The pain hasnt come back. It kind of felt like gas and indigestion. It was all over. Im going to mention it to my dr at my appointment tomorrow
> But has anyone experienced something similar?

Yes just yesterday! I had a bad case of diarrhea and was not feeling well. My sil told me she would have bad stomach pains if she didnt get enough sleep, and that night I didnt. My pain went away after my loose bowels were gone.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Hope115 said:


> Nina- baby was super low last week when i was having contractions every 2-3 min. But i just had a follow up doc appointment - luckily im now past 36 weeks but baby was actually higher now prolly cuz i dont have contractions pushing him down anymore. He was just too cute- sucking his thumb the whole time lol.

Did you notice a lot of movement a couple days after your contractions? Not like crazy amounts of movement but just a bit more activity then has been happening in recent months. I know that babies movements aren't as crazy all over the place around 34+ weeks due to less room, frequency stays the same but movements aren't as big; but it was like she was moving like she used to back around 28 weeks.. only this time it was slightly painful due to lack of room. I'm just wondering if her being a little higher is due to the movement and the movement is due to the episode of contractions without labor progressing so I'm wondering if you might have experienced this as well or not?



Longl3gz said:


> Mine was also high at 139/82. I'm 38 w 5 d and doc has put me on bed rest.

I know my doctor said that bottom number is most important and that 80 is ideal but I also know that BP is not just about the actual numbers but what is normal for you. So I guess since my BP is *ALWAYS* in the 120-124/70-72 range literally my whole life (and my sister's bottom number [diastolic] is even lower then that normally, so I think it runs in the family), it would make sense that since both numbers rose, top number 20 points and bottom 10 points that should be comparative to someone who is running 140/90, right? Just my thinking, more a rhetorical question. If that's the case my BP is borderline hypertensive. It rose really fast with my son and was 150/90 or so by the time I had my son and my feet looked like sausages stuffed into a too small casing! (sorry for the imagery, but it's the only way I can describe it). 

I dunno, my feet just hurt most of the time, skin feels so tight and my feet and legs itch horribly. I'm so uncomfortable, I just want to have this baby asap. I'm freaked out about all these complications I've had adding up and something going horribly wrong. At this point I think it would almost be safer for her to come sooner rather than later and the stress of all the potential (and some of them life threatening) risks with her staying in longer has me so anxious that I just wish there was a safe method to get labor going for sure. 

The good news is they did a BPP today and when they looked for respiration, I could clearly see her little chest rising and falling like she was breathing in there. I know she's breathing in amniotic fluid but watching her reminded me of the times after my son was born and I used to sit and watch him sleep, looking for that rise and fall of his little chest. She got excellent scores for respiratory so if she does come soon, I don't think breathing will be an issue for us. 

Sorry, long rant.. I'm just worried, things just keep getting worse and worse and addition of new problems are not helping.


----------



## Longl3gz

Ninagrrl said:


> Hope115 said:
> 
> 
> Nina- baby was super low last week when i was having contractions every 2-3 min. But i just had a follow up doc appointment - luckily im now past 36 weeks but baby was actually higher now prolly cuz i dont have contractions pushing him down anymore. He was just too cute- sucking his thumb the whole time lol.
> 
> Did you notice a lot of movement a couple days after your contractions? Not like crazy amounts of movement but just a bit more activity then has been happening in recent months. I know that babies movements aren't as crazy all over the place around 34+ weeks due to less room, frequency stays the same but movements aren't as big; but it was like she was moving like she used to back around 28 weeks.. only this time it was slightly painful due to lack of room. I'm just wondering if her being a little higher is due to the movement and the movement is due to the episode of contractions without labor progressing so I'm wondering if you might have experienced this as well or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Longl3gz said:
> 
> 
> Mine was also high at 139/82. I'm 38 w 5 d and doc has put me on bed rest.Click to expand...
> 
> I know my doctor said that bottom number is most important and that 80 is ideal but I also know that BP is not just about the actual numbers but what is normal for you. So I guess since my BP is *ALWAYS* in the 120-124/70-72 range literally my whole life (and my sister's bottom number [diastolic] is even lower then that normally, so I think it runs in the family), it would make sense that since both numbers rose, top number 20 points and bottom 10 points that should be comparative to someone who is running 140/90, right? Just my thinking, more a rhetorical question. If that's the case my BP is borderline hypertensive. It rose really fast with my son and was 150/90 or so by the time I had my son and my feet looked like sausages stuffed into a too small casing! (sorry for the imagery, but it's the only way I can describe it).
> 
> I dunno, my feet just hurt most of the time, skin feels so tight and my feet and legs itch horribly. I'm so uncomfortable, I just want to have this baby asap. I'm freaked out about all these complications I've had adding up and something going horribly wrong. At this point I think it would almost be safer for her to come sooner rather than later and the stress of all the potential (and some of them life threatening) risks with her staying in longer has me so anxious that I just wish there was a safe method to get labor going for sure.
> 
> The good news is they did a BPP today and when they looked for respiration, I could clearly see her little chest rising and falling like she was breathing in there. I know she's breathing in amniotic fluid but watching her reminded me of the times after my son was born and I used to sit and watch him sleep, looking for that rise and fall of his little chest. She got excellent scores for respiratory so if she does come soon, I don't think breathing will be an issue for us.
> 
> Sorry, long rant.. I'm just worried, things just keep getting worse and worse and addition of new problems are not helping.Click to expand...

Yes the nurses were telling me it's not that bad, but my doc was concerned b/c it was high for me! I'm usually in the 115-125 range. The baby's heartbeat was good and strong, which made me feel better. I'm with u girl, we gotta just take it easy and hope our babies will make it out ok! I'm due next Thurs, but really want him out now!


----------



## Bonnie11

Nina, sorry you had a bad appt! 
How have they left things with you, are try just going to
Monitor and see how you go? Were they going to induce anyway because of your placental aging last time? 
Best thing you can do is rest with your feet up (not easy with one at home already I know!) and hopefully that will help your BP. Try not to stress, easier said than done but it really will do you no good. 
Best thing you can is bounce bounce bounce, at least baby will be in optimum position if she does end up coming early. 
When's your next appt?


----------



## Ninagrrl

Bonnie11 said:


> Nina, sorry you had a bad appt!
> How have they left things with you, are try just going to
> Monitor and see how you go? Were they going to induce anyway because of your placental aging last time?
> Best thing you can do is rest with your feet up (not easy with one at home already I know!) and hopefully that will help your BP. Try not to stress, easier said than done but it really will do you no good.
> Best thing you can is bounce bounce bounce, at least baby will be in optimum position if she does end up coming early.
> When's your next appt?

I have appts every Monday and Thursday. Today was a rescheduled appt from Monday but they are keeping me on the Thursday rotation. Only thing they did is told me to try and go as natural as possible in my foods and avoid sodium/drink lots of water. I'm dehydrated but that's no surprise because I've been fighting dehydration most of my life. I've always required more water intake then the normal (something my doctors seem to think I'm lying about or something). Most people need about 1.5 - 2 quarts of water a day but I require closer to 3 quarts and even more if I spend time in the sun. It's really hard to stay hydrated during pregnancy. Thinking of getting some compression stockings to help with the swelling in my legs and of course bouncing like crazy starting tomorrow night. 

They don't plan to induce because of the risk or uterine rupture but natural induction methods are not off the table in my eyes, just haven't talked to them about it yet. I really do not want to get to the end of the week of the 20th because I'll likely have a repeat section sometime the 18th - 20th because I've already been advised that I shouldn't go over and I agree. This fact still worries me as my son was born 39+1 and I was told that he actually should have been born a week to 10 days earlier because of lack of vernix, dryness of skin, length of nails and the presence of meconium. If my daughter is the same then that means she should be born 37+4 - 38 weeks.. Friday marks 38 weeks.

The fact that my pregnancy has been different is hopeful but I also experienced hypertension, severe pitting edema in legs and feet, and protein in urine once I hit 37 weeks with my son as well. BP did start a gradual rise at 36 weeks as well as swelling and this is the first high protein count. I feel like history is about to repeat itself and that scares me. I don't want my water to break with meconium and have to have yet another EMCS due to lack of contractions. Luckily enough, she is head down (he was breech) and weighing more than 2lbs less than my son so I have that going for me.


----------



## Hope115

Nina- i originally had gone in for less movement n cramping and thats when they found out i was c


----------



## Hope115

Nina- i originally went in becuz he wasnt moving as much and i was cramping- thats when they told me i was actually contracting every 2-3 min- FTM here so i had no clue n it just felt like constant cramping to me. After two days my contractions decreased to like 1-2 an hour and he was sooooo active again- prolly becuz he wasnt getting "tightened" around every couple of min and had more room. Also- they said my amniotic fluid was in the normal low range then and today i had more of an average amount so maybe he has more room to move as well.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Hope115 said:


> Nina- i originally went in becuz he wasnt moving as much and i was cramping- thats when they told me i was actually contracting every 2-3 min- FTM here so i had no clue n it just felt like constant cramping to me. After two days my contractions decreased to like 1-2 an hour and he was sooooo active again- prolly becuz he wasnt getting "tightened" around every couple of min and had more room. Also- they said my amniotic fluid was in the normal low range then and today i had more of an average amount so maybe he has more room to move as well.

Yeah, she didn't move during the time that I was having the contractions and for a little bit before. It was so bad at one point that I drank all kinds of cold water and laid on my side and poked and prodded at her for an hour to get my 10 movements. She was engaged and between engagement and the contractions, decreased movement can be a sign of labor (but also distress so it's something to worry about). I was more talking about a day or two after contractions slowed/went away. She was even more active then before the episode which is why I think she moved up slightly out of my pelvis just because she was so active.


----------



## Bonnie11

I can totally understand why you are worried! It must be scary. 
At least you are being monitored regularly. Would they consider moving hor scheduled c section forward if that's what you want?


----------



## molly76

Well ladies have a lot of period type pains and backache today and have had two episodes of diarrhoea, although I was up most of the nite with des, so it could be tiredness with an upset tummy! I am becoming obsessed with symptom spotting lol!


----------



## molly76

I meant ds! My hubby might have some questions about des:dohh:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

waters have gone ladies.. seems the sweep worked..
8am this morning they went, went to the hosp for them to tell me to come back when im getting 3 in 10 mins or back at 7:30 in the morning when im booked in for induction whichever happens first xx


----------



## Bonnie11

molly76 said:


> I meant ds! My hubby might have some questions about des:dohh:

:rofl: fingers crossed it turns into something! 

Sarah, YEAY! Good luck, keep us updated!! 

Can't wait to see some cute babies in the next few days xx


----------



## molly76

SarahJayne_x said:


> waters have gone ladies.. seems the sweep worked..
> 8am this morning they went, went to the hosp for them to tell me to come back when im getting 3 in 10 mins or back at 7:30 in the morning when im booked in for induction whichever happens first xx

Good luck:happydance:


----------



## jesssika

SarahJayne_x said:


> waters have gone ladies.. seems the sweep worked..
> 8am this morning they went, went to the hosp for them to tell me to come back when im getting 3 in 10 mins or back at 7:30 in the morning when im booked in for induction whichever happens first xx

How exciting, good luck either way :D


----------



## lola85

SarahJayne_x said:


> waters have gone ladies.. seems the sweep worked..
> 8am this morning they went, went to the hosp for them to tell me to come back when im getting 3 in 10 mins or back at 7:30 in the morning when im booked in for induction whichever happens first xx

Good luck! 
How many weeks are you? When was your sweep? Xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Good luck labour ladies, hope you're holding your babies very soon :hugs:Xx


----------



## mum2liam

yay, good luck SarahJayne

I had my 37 wk app. today and all is well, still have blood in urine, but apparently no infection, my blood pressure has risen, still within the normal range but usually sits at 100/60 its now at about 110/70 and baby is engaged 1/5th 
did have a little cramping on and off earlier with Braxton hicks but been to the loo since and no more lol


----------



## RUBY2122

Woo hoo good luck Molly76 and Sarah Jane....this is it!!!!


----------



## RUBY2122

Woo hoo good luck Molly76 and Sarah Jane....this is it!!!!


----------



## JayMari

Good luck Sarah


----------



## Ninagrrl

In pain, tired and totally done with being pregnant today. Have had cramping and low back pain for 12 hours straight and pretty much staying in bed for a while even if I don't sleep to keep swelling in feet down. My son's 4th bday party is tonight and after that this baby has my permission to come hopefully sooner than later. 

Good luck to all of you going in recently, I hope I follow suit real soon. Like tonight would be okay after my son opens gifts!!!! :haha:


----------



## Melydu

When did you ladies "drop" if you have already?


----------



## RUBY2122

I think he dropped about a week ago but he is still not fully in position I dont think. I dont remember dropping with my first at all.

I think I am finally feeling better!!! I have been suffering from cough and cold for almost four weeks..has made maternity leave miserable! But finally I think I may be able to start really symptom spotting without confusing with feeling so unwell!!
No labour signs here...sporadic bh and a bit of mucus but dont think I need pack my bag just yet!


----------



## Ninagrrl

This baby dropped just shy of 36 weeks. I think I am experiencing mild back labor right now. If that was the only thing going on I would be okay. Got out of bed and made something to eat. Was up for maybe 45 mins and already tingling in my left foot is back. I think I'm going to be on the couch or in bed for most of the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## RUBY2122

Well...on the 'guess your own due date' thread I started I predicted I would give birth today....not looking very likely!!


----------



## JayMari

I think he dropped last week. My stomach is noticeably lower and I'm having a lot more discomfort


----------



## Blah11

My babys been low for agggges but still not engaged. Her head is just at the brim of my pelvis. 

Ive been unable to sleep so far tonight. Just tossing and turning and bit of an upset tummy and heartburn :(


----------



## Bonnie11

We'll girls today is the day! Am off for my induction in a few hours..
The one night I wanted to get a good rest and I couldn't sleep at all! 
Guess I better get used to it haha. Shall try and keep you updated x


----------



## RUBY2122

Bonnie11 said:


> We'll girls today is the day! Am off for my induction in a few hours..
> The one night I wanted to get a good rest and I couldn't sleep at all!
> Guess I better get used to it haha. Shall try and keep you updated x

Best wishes to you! X


----------



## lola85

Bonnie11 said:


> We'll girls today is the day! Am off for my induction in a few hours..
> The one night I wanted to get a good rest and I couldn't sleep at all!
> Guess I better get used to it haha. Shall try and keep you updated x

Good luck!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins.. 
ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx


----------



## lola85

SarahJayne_x said:


> well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins..
> ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx

Congratulations hope your both well! X


----------



## SarahJayne_x

thank you.. after worrying about him being possible iugr he was 6lb 12 and a half oz.. cant wait for his big brother tomeet him later.. apart from being a bit sore we're both fine hes feeding well too :) x


----------



## molly76

SarahJayne_x said:


> well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins..
> ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx

Aw congratulations:happydance:


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats SarahJayne!!! 

Molly76 - any progression?

Good luck Bonnie11!


----------



## MBGibbs

Good luck Bonnie, were all thinking of you! And congratulations SarahJayne!
As for me, nothing. I'm the same as Blah, up all night with upset stomach and heartburn.. Oh the heartburn. I never thought it could get worse than what it was a few months back; I was wrong. Gaviscon is my best friend.
Booked in for my sweep yesterday which is two weeks away.. Never thought it would get to that but I've decided it's now looking more and more likely.
He seems to be very cosy in there.
<3


----------



## Kelskiii

Good luck for today Bonnie & congratulations SarahJayne great news!!


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations sarah jayne its so exciting people giving birth now! 
Bonnie good luck hope your induction is quick and effective.


I feel fine today. Got a scan at 1pm so hopefully everything is ok and I can come home to wait it out lol. Does anyone know what they do if there is a placenta or fluid issue? I assume baby would be safer out than in but wonder if they'd sweep and give me a chance to go naturally?


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Congratulations sarah jayne its so exciting people giving birth now!
> Bonnie good luck hope your induction is quick and effective.
> 
> 
> I feel fine today. Got a scan at 1pm so hopefully everything is ok and I can come home to wait it out lol. Does anyone know what they do if there is a placenta or fluid issue? I assume baby would be safer out than in but wonder if they'd sweep and give me a chance to go naturally?

Don't know I am afraid, but wishing you all the best. Update us after the scan.:flower:


----------



## molly76

RUBY2122 said:


> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!

No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lol


----------



## molly76

Good luck bonnie:thumbup:


----------



## RUBY2122

molly76 said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!
> 
> No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lolClick to expand...

Ahh... how frustrating! I totally thought I was on my way a couple of times already but wake up feeling NOTHING. I so thought baby would be earlier than DS but he came at 38+5 from labour at 38+3 so it is not looking likely!!


----------



## Kandidancer

SarahJayne_x said:


> well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins..
> ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx

Congratulations on your boy hope you are both well xx:hugs:


----------



## Ninagrrl

Good luck Bonnie and congrats SarahJayne. 

Swelling went WAY down. I actually slept for 5 hours with only bathroom breaks which is the longest I've slept in one go for months. Also cut my sodium intake down and spent most of the day on the couch. My son had a nice low key bday and was so happy. He got a big hugs Elmo doll from his grammie. It was so much fun watching him hug Elmo with that little smile on his face and hear the soft little giggles. Most don't think that is much but this is a kid that didn't hug until 2 years old and wouldn't kiss until about 8 months ago. It took a lot of work to desensitize him and now he's quite an affectionate little boy which makes me so happy to see him interact with a toy this way. And now this baby can come anytime, I finally got everything in order.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bonnie11 said:


> We'll girls today is the day! Am off for my induction in a few hours..
> The one night I wanted to get a good rest and I couldn't sleep at all!
> Guess I better get used to it haha. Shall try and keep you updated x

Good luck! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Babywhisperer

SarahJayne_x said:


> well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins..
> ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx

Congrats!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!
> 
> No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh... how frustrating! I totally thought I was on my way a couple of times already but wake up feeling NOTHING. I so thought baby would be earlier than DS but he came at 38+5 from labour at 38+3 so it is not looking likely!!Click to expand...

Wish I had a great sleep! It's 6am NY time and dh has been up since at least 4. He said I was moaning and breathing heavy, it sounded like I was in labor. I know I went to bed feeling those sharp pains in the front down low and my back ached, and even woke up crampy from front to back. Dr appt today with sono, hope they say that all this pain has produced something...dilation, effacement, lower station, something!


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> Good luck Bonnie and congrats SarahJayne.
> 
> Swelling went WAY down. I actually slept for 5 hours with only bathroom breaks which is the longest I've slept in one go for months. Also cut my sodium intake down and spent most of the day on the couch. My son had a nice low key bday and was so happy. He got a big hugs Elmo doll from his grammie. It was so much fun watching him hug Elmo with that little smile on his face and hear the soft little giggles. Most don't think that is much but this is a kid that didn't hug until 2 years old and wouldn't kiss until about 8 months ago. It took a lot of work to desensitize him and now he's quite an affectionate little boy which makes me so happy to see him interact with a toy this way. And now this baby can come anytime, I finally got everything in order.

Glad you got some sleep and littlun had a good party.
Come on then Calliope!


----------



## RUBY2122

Babywhisperer said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!
> 
> No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh... how frustrating! I totally thought I was on my way a couple of times already but wake up feeling NOTHING. I so thought baby would be earlier than DS but he came at 38+5 from labour at 38+3 so it is not looking likely!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had a great sleep! It's 6am NY time and dh has been up since at least 4. He said I was moaning and breathing heavy, it sounded like I was in labor. I know I went to bed feeling those sharp pains in the front down low and my back ached, and even woke up crampy from front to back. Dr appt today with sono, hope they say that all this pain has produced something...dilation, effacement, lower station, something!Click to expand...

Let us know how you get on...I am presuming sono is an ultrasound right?


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!
> 
> No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh... how frustrating! I totally thought I was on my way a couple of times already but wake up feeling NOTHING. I so thought baby would be earlier than DS but he came at 38+5 from labour at 38+3 so it is not looking likely!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had a great sleep! It's 6am NY time and dh has been up since at least 4. He said I was moaning and breathing heavy, it sounded like I was in labor. I know I went to bed feeling those sharp pains in the front down low and my back ached, and even woke up crampy from front to back. Dr appt today with sono, hope they say that all this pain has produced something...dilation, effacement, lower station, something!Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know how you get on...I am presuming sono is an ultrasound right?Click to expand...

Yes, we do them weekly here our last month. As a FTM I am clueless about the show and plug, how long before labor does someone lose their plug? I have seen nothing to make me think I have lost mine. I have had discharge steadily for the last trimester, but nothing tinged pink or red...

I feel like I am going to be feeling like this for 2 weeks at least. I hope Dr has some encouraging news. Baby hasn't been moving as much as last week and his movements are not as jerky or strong, they are much more subdued. I guess that means baby is lower?


----------



## RUBY2122

There will be less movement now Babywhisperer, much less room to move about. As for plug, I have lost a bit of mucus over the past couple of weeks but first time round I didn't lose anything until I was already in labour - lost a big plug after about my third contraction. 

Enjoy seeing your little one on screen - jealous! We get two scans here and the last was at 20 weeks so I am dying to see my bubba!


----------



## JayMari

Congrats Sarah!


Uugh Im so tired of being pregnant. I have 12 days left till my edd and it feels like forever :( I'm praying I don't go to or beyond 40 weeks


----------



## Ninagrrl

Babywhisperer said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats SarahJayne!!!
> 
> Molly76 - any progression?
> 
> Good luck Bonnie11!
> 
> No, had a great nights sleep and nothing at all today! This could go on for a while lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh... how frustrating! I totally thought I was on my way a couple of times already but wake up feeling NOTHING. I so thought baby would be earlier than DS but he came at 38+5 from labour at 38+3 so it is not looking likely!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I had a great sleep! It's 6am NY time and dh has been up since at least 4. He said I was moaning and breathing heavy, it sounded like I was in labor. I know I went to bed feeling those sharp pains in the front down low and my back ached, and even woke up crampy from front to back. Dr appt today with sono, hope they say that all this pain has produced something...dilation, effacement, lower station, something!Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know how you get on...I am presuming sono is an ultrasound right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we do them weekly here our last month. As a FTM I am clueless about the show and plug, how long before labor does someone lose their plug? I have seen nothing to make me think I have lost mine. I have had discharge steadily for the last trimester, but nothing tinged pink or red...
> 
> I feel like I am going to be feeling like this for 2 weeks at least. I hope Dr has some encouraging news. Baby hasn't been moving as much as last week and his movements are not as jerky or strong, they are much more subdued. I guess that means baby is lower?Click to expand...

Honestly, I don't even know when I lost my plug. Either in the toilet when water broke or at the hospital at some point. I never had any discharge my first pregnancy either. This time I lost a minute amount of plug only once but have had slightly brownish tinted discharge for two weeks. I think the average time with plug loss is within 24-48 hours but there are stories of having lost entire plug a week before or sometime after labor has already started. Timing doesn't seem to mean too much but is just another sign to keep track of. I think it's more about paying attention to the bigger pictures and when many signs come together it might help you estimate on if you think you are progressing toward labor. In the end, these babies and your own body chose when it'll happen.

It's both fun and frustrating to look for signs and try to guess when baby will grace us with its presence.


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys :) my scan was ok if a little bit of a waste of time. I'm over 38w so they don't bother measuring baby at all :/ they just measured fluid which was good at 9cm (although id quite like them to be gone now lol).
Have another appointment on Monday afternoon and if still measuring small the consultant will be there to have a look/feel/chat.
Have had lots of cervical pressure today so I'm going to boing on my ball for a bit tonight.


----------



## Blah11

Oh and my baby has loads of hair lol


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Oh and my baby has loads of hair lol

You can see that on the scan?!


----------



## Longl3gz

Mine probably dropped last week. I could breathe better, eat more, and that's when I had sharp pelvic pains. I'm 39 weeks today...


----------



## pbuggy2284

Mine does too! So did my first baby :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

I had a couple scares too but I would wake up the next day and they would go away and my Pelvis hurts so bad because he is so low.
My c-section is scheduled for Monday. Im really scared but I cant wait till he is here.


----------



## Blah11

RUBY2122 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and my baby has loads of hair lol
> 
> You can see that on the scan?!Click to expand...

Yep! Really clearly it looks all fuzzy <3


----------



## Ninagrrl

My daughter has hair too. The funny thing is I've barely had any heartburn with her and it's obvious that she already has more hair then her brother did when he was born (with just a tiny little half inch tuft on the top of his head) and I had horrendous heartburn with him!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm due in January but I'll be stalking :ninja: Good luck ladies!


----------



## hakunamatata

SarahJayne_x said:


> well ladies hes here and im not supposes to be coming in for induction for another hour and 20 mins..
> ended up having to come in to be induced earlier than the induction date.. (will write a birth story once i get chance, still in hosp a min) but he arrived very hurriedly into.the world at 3:07am xx

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## RUBY2122

This time in my last pg I experienced loads of bh and went into labour the following day. Today..I have loads of bh! Lol, could it happen the same way twice?? Just had a bit of a clear out too...although I haven't been for days due to codeine so could just be that!


----------



## Blah11

Oh good luck ruby! I'll be pissed if you queue jump though haha

Ive been very achey today. Almost like round ligament pain in my lower bump hips and groin. Had quite a bit of ppressure today so hoping its my cervix thinning out and/or dilating :) I was 4-5cm before active labour with my son.


----------



## jesssika

OH and I DTD tonight... Has given me a load of lovely painful Braxton hicks which also led me to pass a few bm's since :blush: 

Soo ready for this little girl to be here... I hate waiting! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Ninagrrl

Been having BH constantly for almost 12 hours now along with nausea and back labor. This is how my labor started before when I stressed my body out, the only difference is this time it's much slower. My false starts didn't happen like this either and definitely didn't last this long. I got a little sleep but woke up to more BH so likely had them while sleeping too. Normally I'll have BH for a few hours and then have hours off but not this time. Slow start so it might be a while if this is it but hopefully it will continue to progress and I'll have this baby soon. I'm 38 weeks today. It'd be kind of ironic if I had her on the 8th considering that was DS's EDD that he never made it to.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls! 
Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions! 

Hope things are good for all of you xx


----------



## Kandidancer

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
> Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions!
> 
> Hope things are good for all of you xx

At least you will have your baby the latest of tomorrow. You have made baby too comfy. Good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## JayMari

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
> Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions!
> 
> Hope things are good for all of you xx

Good luck! Your baby will be here very SOON :happydance:


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Oh good luck ruby! I'll be pissed if you queue jump though haha
> 
> Ive been very achey today. Almost like round ligament pain in my lower bump hips and groin. Had quite a bit of ppressure today so hoping its my cervix thinning out and/or dilating :) I was 4-5cm before active labour with my son.

Lol I doubt it! Off to bed now .. who will still be pregnant in the morning? ? X


----------



## molly76

RUBY2122 said:


> This time in my last pg I experienced loads of bh and went into labour the following day. Today..I have loads of bh! Lol, could it happen the same way twice?? Just had a bit of a clear out too...although I haven't been for days due to codeine so could just be that!

Fingers crossed for u!! This could be it.

I have had a lot of pressure and stabbing pains low in pelvis that's about it:nope:


----------



## molly76

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
> Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions!
> 
> Hope things are good for all of you xx

Good luck, u will have ur little one in ur arms 2moro:happydance:


----------



## jesssika

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
> Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions!
> 
> Hope things are good for all of you xx


So sorry to hear it xx


----------



## hels08

well ladies please cross your fingers! ive had about 4 bowel movements in the last 6 hrs, back ache and period type cramps and braxton hicks have got more frequent and more uncomfortable than they have been, really hoping its the start of something!


----------



## JayMari

hels08 said:


> well ladies please cross your fingers! ive had about 4 bowel movements in the last 6 hrs, back ache and period type cramps and braxton hicks have got more frequent and more uncomfortable than they have been, really hoping its the start of something!

Sounds like the start of something! Good luck and update us


----------



## Blah11

Lost a huge bit of plug just now. Was bigger than the size of a £2 coin yuck. The one time you want to see blood and nada!


----------



## hels08

oooo blah sounds promising!


----------



## lou belle

Hey ladies I'm officially 37 weeks :D started having some possible symptoms last week with BH that are now slightly uncomfortable, loads of discharge, cramping, loose BMs and discomfort/aching in lower back. Don't feel like its starting anything yet but it feels like body is slowly getting ready, OH and I dtd a week ago exactly and my symptoms started afterwards and have been coming and going ever since :)

Hoping not to start until at least Monday as I'm visiting my parents this weekend (2.5hrs away) and OH is having a last weekend of freedom and going out with friends at our house! 

Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Well, I'm on day 2 of induction. Nothing to report...
> Have had 3 pessaries over last 2 days and nothing! All it's done is give me a backache which is what the first one did initially. Still at only 1cm which I was when I came in... So no further. Getting a c section in the morning if nothing has happened as they can't break my waters if I don't dilate some more. Not at all what I wanted but have realised that's the way of inductions!
> 
> Hope things are good for all of you xx

Good luck!! Can't wait for the update.


----------



## Babywhisperer

molly76 said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> This time in my last pg I experienced loads of bh and went into labour the following day. Today..I have loads of bh! Lol, could it happen the same way twice?? Just had a bit of a clear out too...although I haven't been for days due to codeine so could just be that!
> 
> Fingers crossed for u!! This could be it.
> 
> I have had a lot of pressure and stabbing pains low in pelvis that's about it:nope:Click to expand...

My sono went well. Baby is estimated to be 7lbs 5oz, fluid good, head down but when checked I am not dilated or effaced, but cervix is soft and anterior. She said the shooting pains down low in front are from nerves being pressed by the baby. The period type cramps are BH. All that pain and discomfort and not effaced or dilated. Last nights sleep was dreadful. I'm having back and hip pain when I lay down. There really is no position where I feel comfortable anymore for longer than an hr. I guess the pain and lack of sleep is finally getting to me. I was irritable and hormonal for the first time this entire pregnancy and I never get PMS so I was not used to feeling emotionally overwhelmed or unstable. I've hit a wall.


----------



## Louise88

Slightly disheartened, woke up up at midnight last night to what I believed was contractions every 10 minutes, it was a pain that I felt build up start at the bottom of my bump and travel upwards to the top of my bump, I continued to get them every 10 minutes and every contraction was lasting roughly a minute each time after about an Hour though they stopped! :( absolutely gutted hate that our bodies start tricking us at this part of our pregnancy!


----------



## Ninagrrl

Louise, from what I've been told, BH can go in any direction but true labor contractions only move in two directions from back to front or from top to bottom. Labor is meant to push baby down and out so it would never move bottom to top. Hope that helps for future reference.


----------



## Louise88

Ninagrrl said:


> Louise, from what I've been told, BH can go in any direction but true labor contractions only move in two directions from back to front or from top to bottom. Labor is meant to push baby down and out so it would never move bottom to top. Hope that helps for future reference.

Thank you I do vaguely remember being told that at my anti natal classes with my daughter, it's frustrating because although I've experienced labour before I really can't remember what the contractions felt like right at the beginning only remember how painful they got come 6cm dilation lol I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot for labour I'd really like just to relax and take it as it comes rather then guess and think is this it all the time suppose its easier said then done though :dohh: lol


----------



## Kandidancer

hels08 said:


> well ladies please cross your fingers! ive had about 4 bowel movements in the last 6 hrs, back ache and period type cramps and braxton hicks have got more frequent and more uncomfortable than they have been, really hoping its the start of something!

Fingers xed xx:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Nothing to report here apart from huge amounts of plug coming away this morning again. Still no blood!


----------



## hels08

Still the same here, exactly the same as last nite, no better and no worse, just getting annoying now the constant cramps that get no worse, grrrrrr lol


----------



## Ninagrrl

hels08 said:


> Still the same here, exactly the same as last nite, no better and no worse, just getting annoying now the constant cramps that get no worse, grrrrrr lol

Mine are less but still constant so I'm kind of mad that it seems to be weakening after going through nearly constant BH for the last 30+ hours. But I did get to go to the ER in the middle of a snow storm at 1am! I have a mild case of diabetic neuropathy in my left foot that has been there for more than 2 years but it's gotten worse over the last week. They still couldn't explain why the spot on my foot with the neuropathy doesn't retain water and therefore doesn't swell so I have this indent in the top of my foot. It's strange and was pretty unnerving because I've never seen or heard of anything like it. 

Honestly, I was hoping I'd just spontaneously go into labor while I was there!


----------



## ClairAye

hels08 said:


> Still the same here, exactly the same as last nite, no better and no worse, just getting annoying now the constant cramps that get no worse, grrrrrr lol

I had these at 39 + 2 and went into labour on my due date, hopefully it's not long for you now! :D


----------



## lau86

Absolutely nothing going on for me! Although I've got a rotten cold so it's probably not the best time for baby to come anyway. Hels I would've thought cramps are better than no cramps???


----------



## Blah11

Im losing huge amounts every time I go to the toilet now. I checked my cervix too and I'm at least 4cm and could feel my waters bulging a bit. Hopefully I'll have some pains of some description soon.


----------



## Louise88

Good luck blah sounds promising :D


----------



## hels08

Theres a whole heap of plug coming out of me lol! none of it bloody but a heck of a lot! never wanted to be in pain so badly lol


----------



## ClairAye

TMI but please tell me frequent loose-ish BMs is normal around 37 weeks? I did a lottt of walking yesterday and I really don't want to go into labour for at least another week! Lol :dohh:


----------



## hels08

it depends, it can be normal as baby moves down and presses n your bowel but it can also be the clear-out before labour! hopefully its just a passing thing for you x


----------



## ClairAye

I think baby is moving down, it feels like it! We're getting a new kitchen done and it won't be finished until around Thursday so I'd like to stay pregnant until after then :haha: x


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> Im losing huge amounts every time I go to the toilet now. I checked my cervix too and I'm at least 4cm and could feel my waters bulging a bit. Hopefully I'll have some pains of some description soon.

Sounds very hopeful!!

I'm the same as everyone else I think...intermittent bh that just disappear after a while and have had several large bm (sorry!) but as I have been a bit blocked all week I guess that doesnt mean much. Last time I was pg I totally expected to be late and was early..this time I am expecting baby any minute and think every little twinge is labout...bet I am the last one still here in 3 weeks!!


----------



## RUBY2122

hels08 said:


> Theres a whole heap of plug coming out of me lol! none of it bloody but a heck of a lot! never wanted to be in pain so badly lol

Wont be long now Im sure!


----------



## Blah11

Still nothing more to report here :( baby has been very quiet today so gonna lay on my side with a cold drink and maybe have a listen with doppler.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Dtd about half hour ago. No cramping or BH. Have had back pain entire time but wondering if it might have triggered clear out. Had BM 20 mins after and now feel nauseous. Anyone ever heard of DTD causing clear out?


----------



## Kandidancer

RUBY2122 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Im losing huge amounts every time I go to the toilet now. I checked my cervix too and I'm at least 4cm and could feel my waters bulging a bit. Hopefully I'll have some pains of some description soon.
> 
> Sounds very hopeful!!
> 
> I'm the same as everyone else I think...intermittent bh that just disappear after a while and have had several large bm (sorry!) but as I have been a bit blocked all week I guess that doesnt mean much. Last time I was pg I totally expected to be late and was early..this time I am expecting baby any minute and think every little twinge is labout...bet I am the last one still here in 3 weeks!!Click to expand...

I think I will be the last one. My boobs are killing me, and I've hit another level of discomfort. I can't sit up or lay down at the minute. No labour symptoms for me yet xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Kandidancer said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Im losing huge amounts every time I go to the toilet now. I checked my cervix too and I'm at least 4cm and could feel my waters bulging a bit. Hopefully I'll have some pains of some description soon.
> 
> Sounds very hopeful!!
> 
> I'm the same as everyone else I think...intermittent bh that just disappear after a while and have had several large bm (sorry!) but as I have been a bit blocked all week I guess that doesnt mean much. Last time I was pg I totally expected to be late and was early..this time I am expecting baby any minute and think every little twinge is labout...bet I am the last one still here in 3 weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I will be the last one. My boobs are killing me, and I've hit another level of discomfort. I can't sit up or lay down at the minute. No labour symptoms for me yet xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry ill be there til the end with you...I've had nothing to indicate baby will be here soon! I think mine will be a January baby! But maximum 4 weeks left for us :) Xxx


----------



## Kandidancer

Do you know I think I've jinxed it I was on the phone to my brother last night. He's comin to visit 26-28th dec (in RAF so is limited to when he visits), and he was saying he can't wait to meet his niece. And I jokingly said she will come the 29th or January then ha ha. I want be laughing at all if she does xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

I feel sick :( had several bowel movements today and now really nauseous....


----------



## Ninagrrl

RUBY2122 said:


> I feel sick :( had several bowel movements today and now really nauseous....

Sounds like clear out. I'm doing the same today. I also have really bad gas cramps as well.


----------



## Blah11

Baby been having a good wiggle earlier phew. Now time for bed :( another day with no baby!


----------



## jesssika

I woke up last night to pee and totally forgot if was pregnant... :rofl: when I remembered it hit me like a brick wall!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Saw a shooting star for first time tonight so thought this was my night.
Evidently not!
Xxx.


----------



## Ninagrrl

At this point, I don't know whats going on. I'm very discouraged. It's not like nothing is happening. I'm having BH near constant again after a break last night from more than 30 hours of BH. But they don't ever seem to build and I'll have a spell of them and then they are gone. Almost no discharge anymore. She has dropped really really low and I have a lot less bump so she's at least partially engaged most likely. I know 38 weeks seems early to complain about not having her, I'm just frustrated with the back and forth! My stomach muscles are so tired from all the contractions. The BH don't hurt that much, it's just from how long and how much I've been having them that is tiring me out.


----------



## JayMari

In soo much pain. I dont know why i did it to myself. Tmi OH and I DTD twice today including oral. When we dtd the second time, i was still in pain from the first time but i said what the hell im trying to get this baby out! 
Everything hurts and i want to CRY! and then we took a shower, he sees i can barely stand and he wants to slap my ass and hump me ! Is he serious?! I hope he isnt like this during labor. Ive been having uncomfortable slightly painful BH for 12 hrs now :( it hurts more than it usually does


----------



## RUBY2122

jesssika said:


> I woke up last night to pee and totally forgot if was pregnant... :rofl: when I remembered it hit me like a brick wall!!

Tee hee...


----------



## RUBY2122

JayMari said:


> In soo much pain. I dont know why i did it to myself. Tmi OH and I DTD twice today including oral. When we dtd the second time, i was still in pain from the first time but i said what the hell im trying to get this baby out!
> Everything hurts and i want to CRY! and then we took a shower, he sees i can barely stand and he wants to slap my ass and hump me ! Is he serious?! I hope he isnt like this during labor. Ive been having uncomfortable slightly painful BH for 12 hrs now :( it hurts more than it usually does

I think there is something wrong with my DH and I .. we haven't dtd for months and as for oral...are ylu kidding me?? Pregnancy is just the biggest turn off!

Hope it kicks things off for you!


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> At this point, I don't know whats going on. I'm very discouraged. It's not like nothing is happening. I'm having BH near constant again after a break last night from more than 30 hours of BH. But they don't ever seem to build and I'll have a spell of them and then they are gone. Almost no discharge anymore. She has dropped really really low and I have a lot less bump so she's at least partially engaged most likely. I know 38 weeks seems early to complain about not having her, I'm just frustrated with the back and forth! My stomach muscles are so tired from all the contractions. The BH don't hurt that much, it's just from how long and how much I've been having them that is tiring me out.

Very frustrating. Sounds like things are happening though. 

Well....I have had a very restless night. About 6am I thought I had a mild contraction but nothing doing since apart from a couple of bh. Feel lots if pressure down below...like I need yet another bm. 

Cant decide if I want this to be it or not. Am so frightened, the nausea last night freaked me out. I suddenly remembered how horrendous labour is and that awful out if control feeling :(


----------



## lou belle

[QUOTE\]
I think there is something wrong with my DH and I .. we haven't dtd for months and as for oral...are ylu kidding me?? Pregnancy is just the biggest turn off!

Hope it kicks things off for you![/QUOTE]

Ruby my OH and I dtd last week and befre that it was at 21weeks lol i think id vomit if i tried to do oral haha... OH finds pregnancy the ultimate turn off and im not feeling so sexy either considering i struggle to roll out of the bed...


----------



## RUBY2122

lou belle said:


> [QUOTE\]
> I think there is something wrong with my DH and I .. we haven't dtd for months and as for oral...are ylu kidding me?? Pregnancy is just the biggest turn off!
> 
> Hope it kicks things off I you!

Ruby my OH and I dtd last week and befre that it was at 21weeks lol i think id vomit if i tried to do oral haha... OH finds pregnancy the ultimate turn off and im not feeling so sexy either considering i struggle to roll out of the bed...[/QUOTE]

Lol. Glad it is not just us!


----------



## Ninagrrl

RUBY2122 said:


> Very frustrating. Sounds like things are happening though.
> 
> Well....I have had a very restless night. About 6am I thought I had a mild contraction but nothing doing since apart from a couple of bh. Feel lots if pressure down below...like I need yet another bm.
> 
> Cant decide if I want this to be it or not. Am so frightened, the nausea last night freaked me out. I suddenly remembered how horrendous labour is and that awful out if control feeling :(

I woke up yesterday to no more BH and my stomach not aching so bad but a few hours after getting up I had developed a sudden runny nose, headache, nausea and so tired even after an unusual 7 hour sleep. I took a 3 hour nap and all those symptoms were gone only to be replaced by sore stomach muscles (obviously having had BH for a while in my sleep), horrible back pain and more BH. They did stall out so I decided to bounce on my ball and rock pelvis and having back pain and period like cramps, and dull cervical pain now. These symptoms just keep rotating but nothing seems like it's building. This has been going on for 2 weeks now!

OH and I DTD yesterday afternoon and he just asked me if it was gonna feel different. I didn't know how to answer him. I don't know how they would think that would feel any different just because of pregnancy :shrug:. We haven't had sex since about 15 weeks! Only thing it did seem to do was cause a whole bunch of BM and nausea along with discomfort from being such a long time since we had DTD.


----------



## Louise88

Something's deffinatly different today, I have woke up very relaxed, no back pain and no pelvic pain, baby seems more quiet but I can still feel little movements, I'm not sure if he's turned yet as he's been back to back and I've spent the last 2 days trying to encourage him to turn round, it's really weird how relaxed my body is! I've also lost my appetite but not feeling nauseous. My body relaxed with my daughter before I went into labour as I'd convinced myself that was me going over due, my waters ended up going on my sisters sofa which makes me nervous now as I'm going to a friends house today for Sunday lunch it will be Sod's law my waters will go or something all over her sofa or something lol I may be reading to much into this being over relaxed feeling but for me its deffinatly different and I can't imagine why my body would be this relaxed after only 4 hours sleep and that was on the sofa! Might be something might be nothing suppose il soon see :)


----------



## Hope115

Yea i cant even remember the last time DH and I DTD- he is afraid he is gonna hurt the baby- and as for DTD to get things going... He says the baby will come when he wants and doesnt want to "try to move thigs along" :(


----------



## lau86

Am I the only one that is quite excited, wondering who is going to go first?!
I definitely don't think it will be me, I think I am heading towards overdue.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.


----------



## jesssika

lau86 said:


> Am I the only one that is quite excited, wondering who is going to go first?!
> I definitely don't think it will be me, I think I am heading towards overdue.

Lol I'm right with you! Loving reading all the labour watching posts... But it makes me so sure I'll be the last one here... :haha:


----------



## Ninagrrl

Well my update is more BH contractions and then a huge amount of mucus plug came out. This is the first of this I have seen so hoping this is going to lead somewhere soon.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ninagrrl said:


> Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.

Another good point in about 3-4 finger widths from inside your ankle bone. You should feel a slight indentation and when pressed it will feel tender almost bruised. Another that will need your partner is in the trapezius muscle between the neck and shoulder. There are online videos to help show you.


----------



## ClairAye

Ninagrrl said:


> Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.

I hate being the party pooper but I'd just watch doing that, I know it works for a lot of people but I was doing it a few hours before my waters went, along with a couple of other pressure points (soles of feet and ankle), my waters went with meconium and I wasn't dilating on my own, the midwife thinks my body didn't know what to do because it 'panicked' as it wasn't ready for labour yet. Just a heads up :thumbup: I know you can get reflexology done professionally too, I know of two people who did and their waters went during the session! :shock:


----------



## Kandidancer

Me and OH haven't DTD since June (i think). I keep trying but he won't touch me. He thinks it's weird cos our daughter has been head down since 20weeks. And he's scared his penis is going to touch her head:haha:. I've offered other things but he still says its freaky cos she's there. Every time I put my bump touching my OH she kicks him anyway (I think they're ganging up on me). Xx:hugs:


----------



## Ninagrrl

ClairAye said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.
> 
> I hate being the party pooper but I'd just watch doing that, I know it works for a lot of people but I was doing it a few hours before my waters went, along with a couple of other pressure points (soles of feet and ankle), my waters went with meconium and I wasn't dilating on my own, the midwife thinks my body didn't know what to do because it 'panicked' as it wasn't ready for labour yet. Just a heads up :thumbup: I know you can get reflexology done professionally too, I know of two people who did and their waters went during the session! :shock:Click to expand...

Well, I won't be going overdue no matter what because of medical reasons so if I don't go naturally before my due date I will be getting a c-section. I don't want a c-section. Besides, I've been having early labor signs since 35 weeks and have been having false start and stop labor for 2 weeks now. I've been having near constant braxton hicks contractions for 3 days, had clear out yesterday and lost mucus plug today. I think my body is doing fine prepping on it's own, a little help in my case is probably not going to hurt anything.


----------



## ClairAye

Ninagrrl said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.
> 
> I hate being the party pooper but I'd just watch doing that, I know it works for a lot of people but I was doing it a few hours before my waters went, along with a couple of other pressure points (soles of feet and ankle), my waters went with meconium and I wasn't dilating on my own, the midwife thinks my body didn't know what to do because it 'panicked' as it wasn't ready for labour yet. Just a heads up :thumbup: I know you can get reflexology done professionally too, I know of two people who did and their waters went during the session! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I won't be going overdue no matter what because of medical reasons so if I don't go naturally before my due date I will be getting a c-section. I don't want a c-section. Besides, I've been having early labor signs since 35 weeks and have been having false start and stop labor for 2 weeks now. I've been having near constant braxton hicks contractions for 3 days, had clear out yesterday and lost mucus plug today. I think my body is doing fine prepping on it's own, a little help in my case is probably not going to hurt anything.Click to expand...

I wasn't telling anyone not to do it lol. I just thought I'd share what happened when I did it, for others as well. I'd been losing plug and having contractions. I never said that would happen to everyone who does it, just that it also comes with it's 'risks', and I missed it out, but I meant to say I've never heard of it happening to anyone else but it can because it can be very effective in brining on labour. :thumbup:


----------



## lola85

ClairAye said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my discovery. I've been bouncing on the ball and that will start BH but it takes so much work. Well I started looking into ways to induce naturally and found a thing on pressure points. Some of them you need a partner or to be able reach your feet but there is one on your hand. Press and hold the webbing between your thumb and pointer finger. It should feel like a pressure, not really painful but almost crampy, hold for a minute. The BH is strong and almost immediate. Took some practice but it works for me. Wait til BH relaxes and repeat pressure point. Having low crampy BH now without pressure point after only a couple times. I dunno if it's doing anything yet as I just started but it's worth trying IMO.
> 
> I hate being the party pooper but I'd just watch doing that, I know it works for a lot of people but I was doing it a few hours before my waters went, along with a couple of other pressure points (soles of feet and ankle), my waters went with meconium and I wasn't dilating on my own, the midwife thinks my body didn't know what to do because it 'panicked' as it wasn't ready for labour yet. Just a heads up :thumbup: I know you can get reflexology done professionally too, I know of two people who did and their waters went during the session! :shock:Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip Clare! As much as I'd like to encourage baby to start thinking about making an appearance I don't want to risk anything that might mean be I have to be on monitoring while in labour especially as im having no signs of anything! I get so breathless sat down, so I'm aiming for a birth where I can move around as needed! (Unless I'm induced and then have to be monitored but hoping it won't come to that!)


----------



## RUBY2122

lau86 said:


> Am I the only one that is quite excited, wondering who is going to go first?!
> I definitely don't think it will be me, I think I am heading towards overdue.

Me too! So excited. Keep the updates coming! Has anyone heard from molly76?


----------



## RUBY2122

Another pooh update lol. Had another big clear out today. Really swollen ankles too...is that a sign?? No other symptoms today :(


----------



## JayMari

Ruby - I kinda enjoy sex for some reason but since it left me in so much pain yesterday, ill probably be refraining from it.
And oral, i didnt attempt it because mostlikely i would puke my brains out too, OH did. 
I will not be dtd again, i was in agony.

But on another note , WOOHOO, single digits for me! 9 days remaining


----------



## MBGibbs

Hmmm... New sensation.
Everything has kind of tightened like a BH but is accompanied by a dull period pain type ache... Only started this evening?
Mean anything?
Xxx.


----------



## RUBY2122

Louise88 said:


> Something's deffinatly different today, I have woke up very relaxed, no back pain and no pelvic pain, baby seems more quiet but I can still feel little movements, I'm not sure if he's turned yet as he's been back to back and I've spent the last 2 days trying to encourage him to turn round, it's really weird how relaxed my body is! I've also lost my appetite but not feeling nauseous. My body relaxed with my daughter before I went into labour as I'd convinced myself that was me going over due, my waters ended up going on my sisters sofa which makes me nervous now as I'm going to a friends house today for Sunday lunch it will be Sod's law my waters will go or something all over her sofa or something lol I may be reading to much into this being over relaxed feeling but for me its deffinatly different and I can't imagine why my body would be this relaxed after only 4 hours sleep and that was on the sofa! Might be something might be nothing suppose il soon see :)

Did the sofa make it??


----------



## irene77

I have been having this since yesterday evening. Actually pain got worse at night but it is only tightening and occassional cramp like pain now. They say it is a sign of pre-labour. Oh, I have also had mild diarhhea for the past two days. I do hope it means smth:)


----------



## molly76

RUBY2122 said:


> lau86 said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that is quite excited, wondering who is going to go first?!
> I definitely don't think it will be me, I think I am heading towards overdue.
> 
> Me too! So excited. Keep the updates coming! Has anyone heard from molly76?Click to expand...

Hi sorry just checking in on all u ladies, have had a busy weekend with birthday parties!! Nothing new this end, lost a bit of my plug this morning but no other symptoms! Hoping something happens soon for all of us!!


----------



## mum2liam

Having more braxton hicks now than i did, and also some sore and low down i feel it in my lower back and thighs, more so at night when im more relaxed, but getting up from sitting i get an awful stinging sensation in my foof, makes me k nd of hold my self lol, and also been having milky discharge too.
Hes defo lower now.
My hubbies off shore till 18th so babys not allowed to come yet lol.


----------



## SarahJayne_x

come on babies get a wiggle on.. babys 3 days old now and im stalking this thread waiting for more little bundles of joy to arrive.. thinking of starting a thread in the groups section too at some point for us all.. will wait until a few more babies start appearing first tho..
hope your all feeling ok and things hurry along for you :) xx


----------



## Blah11

Nothing here still apart from the mucus situation. I have been bouncing on my ball but doesn't seem to be doing much. I've not even had any bhs today! Got mw tomorrow afternoon for a checkup.


----------



## Ninagrrl

My BH are regular. I mean, I can actually time them and they will be 6 - 7 mins apart for an hour or two and then be 4 - 5 mins apart for a while and then go back to the 6 - 7.. but they are so weak. I've had stronger and more painful random BH a couple days ago. I'm hoping the fact that they are regular and easily timeable means that they are getting better control. I think they are the reason for the loss of mucus plug. It was about the size of a large gum ball.. anyone know about how much plug is in there? I'm sure I didn't lose all of it, just kinda wanted to know about how much more to expect. Also still feeling nausea but the cervical pain is gone and back pain is very dull. So far it doesn't look like this baby is coming today. Going to be bouncing on the ball a bit more in a short while. I was hoping to have her this weekend as I have been free of my son who spent the weekend with my mom. He has school and she has to work so it means that if baby comes after tonight that OH might not be there to see the birth. :cry: This is day 3 of constant BH and my body is tired and sore.


----------



## jesssika

3 days left til EDD and seriously not thinking I'll go before then.... Anyone know if it's actually possible to just wake up miraculously in labour?:dohh: 
Feeling hopeless now! Really wasn't wanting to go over... Especially after mw told me she'd be surprised if I made it to 38 weeks... :growlmad: they shouldn't get your hopes up like that :haha:


----------



## JayMari

jesssika said:


> 3 days left til EDD and seriously not thinking I'll go before then.... Anyone know if it's actually possible to just wake up miraculously in labour?:dohh:
> Feeling hopeless now! Really wasn't wanting to go over... Especially after mw told me she'd be surprised if I made it to 38 weeks... :growlmad: they shouldn't get your hopes up like that :haha:

My dr said the same to me and really had my hopes up!
But yeah it's possible to just wake up in labor or go into labor when you least expected


----------



## Ninagrrl

So, apparently I'm not having BH anymore but really weak early labor contractions. The difference is that they are consistent and have spells of running 6 - 7 mins apart, dropping down to 4 - 5 mins apart for a while then backing off back to 6 - 7 mins apart. They aren't strong and don't really hurt but not only is it hard to walk through them, walking or bouncing on my ball makes them come 4 - 5 mins apart and become stronger not weaker. They have been consistent like this for almost 14 hours now without stopping at all. Now just waiting for them to dilate me enough to become stronger and actually go into active labor. I'm alternating bouncing on ball and walking around to keep things going. I doubt I will have baby tonight as it is already 7pm but I might be having a baby tomorrow or the day after if I am right and going through early labor. Here is hoping it doesn't stall out this time.


----------



## hakunamatata

Exciting! Good luck Nina!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ninagrrl said:


> So, apparently I'm not having BH anymore but really weak early labor contractions. The difference is that they are consistent and have spells of running 6 - 7 mins apart, dropping down to 4 - 5 mins apart for a while then backing off back to 6 - 7 mins apart. They aren't strong and don't really hurt but not only is it hard to walk through them, walking or bouncing on my ball makes them come 4 - 5 mins apart and become stronger not weaker. They have been consistent like this for almost 14 hours now without stopping at all. Now just waiting for them to dilate me enough to become stronger and actually go into active labor. I'm alternating bouncing on ball and walking around to keep things going. I doubt I will have baby tonight as it is already 7pm but I might be having a baby tomorrow or the day after if I am right and going through early labor. Here is hoping it doesn't stall out this time.


Sounds encouraging! Keep us posted. 

Well today was marked by insane energy out of the blue. I didn't feel prego, meaning no real pains or fatigue. I sent food shopping and got more stuff than ever. I got pointsetta plants for people who gave us house warming gifts, I finished my Thank You cards for my shower...easily 60 of those, organized a closet, cooked a nice dinner, did laundry and could have kept on going. My husband thinks I'm crazy bc it's a complete 180 from yesterday and the last couple of weeks. I had an "omg I need to run to the bathroom" attack and emptied out but I drank some apple juice so that could've done it. 

Anyone else have these bursts of energy? I felt like someone slipped me speed or something! 

We got a little dusting of snow tonight. With everyone's Christmas decorations up, it looks so pretty. 

Ok maybe I over did it, back aching and its midnight. Good night ladies. I hope to wake up to some news from some of you!


----------



## Louise88

RUBY2122 said:


> Louise88 said:
> 
> 
> Something's deffinatly different today, I have woke up very relaxed, no back pain and no pelvic pain, baby seems more quiet but I can still feel little movements, I'm not sure if he's turned yet as he's been back to back and I've spent the last 2 days trying to encourage him to turn round, it's really weird how relaxed my body is! I've also lost my appetite but not feeling nauseous. My body relaxed with my daughter before I went into labour as I'd convinced myself that was me going over due, my waters ended up going on my sisters sofa which makes me nervous now as I'm going to a friends house today for Sunday lunch it will be Sod's law my waters will go or something all over her sofa or something lol I may be reading to much into this being over relaxed feeling but for me its deffinatly different and I can't imagine why my body would be this relaxed after only 4 hours sleep and that was on the sofa! Might be something might be nothing suppose il soon see :)
> 
> Did the sofa make it??Click to expand...

Yeah unfortunately lol I'm pretty sure my boys dropped more into my pelvis and I'm still pretty much pain free, I'm not building my hopes up I bet il be joining the January babies instead lol


----------



## tublet

40+2 and nothing is happening!

Got midwife today will see what she says!


----------



## RUBY2122

tublet said:


> 40+2 and nothing is happening!
> 
> Got midwife today will see what she says!

Will you take a sweep if offered?


----------



## tublet

RUBY2122 said:


> tublet said:
> 
> 
> 40+2 and nothing is happening!
> 
> Got midwife today will see what she says!
> 
> Will you take a sweep if offered?Click to expand...

Yes it seems a bit fuzzy in my area if they give you one before 41 weeks though. My gut feeling is she's still far too high!


----------



## RUBY2122

tublet said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tublet said:
> 
> 
> 40+2 and nothing is happening!
> 
> Got midwife today will see what she says!
> 
> Will you take a sweep if offered?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it seems a bit fuzzy in my area if they give you one before 41 weeks though. My gut feeling is she's still far too high!Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RUBY2122

Babywhisperer said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> So, apparently I'm not having BH anymore but really weak early labor contractions. The difference is that they are consistent and have spells of running 6 - 7 mins apart, dropping down to 4 - 5 mins apart for a while then backing off back to 6 - 7 mins apart. They aren't strong and don't really hurt but not only is it hard to walk through them, walking or bouncing on my ball makes them come 4 - 5 mins apart and become stronger not weaker. They have been consistent like this for almost 14 hours now without stopping at all. Now just waiting for them to dilate me enough to become stronger and actually go into active labor. I'm alternating bouncing on ball and walking around to keep things going. I doubt I will have baby tonight as it is already 7pm but I might be having a baby tomorrow or the day after if I am right and going through early labor. Here is hoping it doesn't stall out this time.
> 
> 
> Sounds encouraging! Keep us posted.
> 
> Well today was marked by insane energy out of the blue. I didn't feel prego, meaning no real pains or fatigue. I sent food shopping and got more stuff than ever. I got pointsetta plants for people who gave us house warming gifts, I finished my Thank You cards for my shower...easily 60 of those, organized a closet, cooked a nice dinner, did laundry and could have kept on going. My husband thinks I'm crazy bc it's a complete 180 from yesterday and the last couple of weeks. I had an "omg I need to run to the bathroom" attack and emptied out but I drank some apple juice so that could've done it.
> 
> Anyone else have these bursts of energy? I felt like someone slipped me speed or something!
> 
> We got a little dusting of snow tonight. With everyone's Christmas decorations up, it looks so pretty.
> 
> Ok maybe I over did it, back aching and its midnight. Good night ladies. I hope to wake up to some news from some of you!Click to expand...

Sounds both festive and promising!


----------



## Ninagrrl

Well, I seemed to have stalled AGAIN. This makes the 4th stall in 2 weeks where I build up to just the point of thinking I'm going to be heading to the hospital soon and then it stops. It's not so much that I am frustrated that I haven't had her already, it's just that it would be ideal for me to have her sometime this week and I have this fear that I'm just not getting anywhere with this. I know I am, I lost a whole bunch of mucus plug so obviously I dilated at least a little bit and it does seem to be getting stronger each round that I go so one of these times I'm going to be heading to the hospital. The question is, will it be soon enough to avoid a c-section. I only have til 18th - 20th and they will likely talk to me later today about when I will be scheduling my section so I will likely know more after this appt. I am so terrified of having a repeat section that I think that is mostly where my frustration and anxiety over the stalled early labor is coming from.


----------



## Kandidancer

I don't know if this is a sign or not. I've just been to loo (loose bowels), and since then I've had tightenings at the very top of my bump. Baby is moving lots, I feel very sick and my face feels quite warm. Rest of my body is normal. I feel also that I want to cry, I've moved round the house for a bit and keep sipping water but nothing has changed could this be labour? Xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise88

Well have had a phone call to go into hospital for blood tests at 2:30 as my iron came back low with my blood test with my midwife and their retesting to make sure it hadn't gotten lower, must be quite low in that case as I'm guessing this test will either tell them to up my current iron tablet dose or give me a transfusion which I had with my daughter :( I've had such an easy pregnancy why is it now at the end my body just seems to be crashing and working against me.

I know not a labour spotting thing but had to post this somewhere and it seems pointless starting a thread. 

Hopefully I just need to up my dose.

Makes me wonder if its been anaemia all along that's caused me all this joint, back and muscle pain.


----------



## lou belle

no signs whatsoever from me. baby felt like it was at least partially engaged a few days ago but is now most definitely free :( came back from my parents house after spending wkend there yest evening.. my OH had 4/5 friends over all weekend as it was his last night of freedom kind of. i was soo annoyed when i got back here because i was exhausted from no sleep nd a 3 hour drive. you should have seen wat i walking into.. our kitchen was disgusting covered in filthy dishes and stank of alcohol, dining area had loads of junk in it, biins were overflowing, the house was freezing and OH had no heating on hadnt cleaned out d fire or lit it. i found out one of his friends puked IN OUR BED!! and our shower room (which had started to get a little damp in the last 2 weeks) is now covered in damp all over d ceiling because OH didnt bother telling his friends to open the window when they shower. the wash basket is full and theres a tonne of sheets that i need to wash too. i couldnt even change all of my own bed linen because his friends used almost every clean thing in the house.. to top it off OH reeked of alcohol and was in such a bad mood. i just crled up on our couch nd cried until i feel asleep for about an hour. when i woke up he had cleaned most of it up (he cud have had all of this dne long befre i got home cause mhis friends left hrs befre i got there!) its not even properly clean it just doesnt look like a dump anymore.. i havnt even gone upstairs yet because im afraid of what ill find. its really pissed me off because i have friend coming to stay tmoro nd now iv a mountain of deep cleaning nd laundry to do so that i feel its acceptably clean. oh is at wrk all day so if i want it done iv gotta just suck it up nd do it myself... i know d reason he hadnt cleaned up befre i got home was because he was so hungover nd was hoping id do at least half of it... grrrr! oh ya and to top it off, OH spent the evening vomitting and shivering nd complaining that he feels so sick.. i just dont have the energy fr this anymore!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Louise88 said:


> Well have had a phone call to go into hospital for blood tests at 2:30 as my iron came back low with my blood test with my midwife and their retesting to make sure it hadn't gotten lower, must be quite low in that case as I'm guessing this test will either tell them to up my current iron tablet dose or give me a transfusion which I had with my daughter :( I've had such an easy pregnancy why is it now at the end my body just seems to be crashing and working against me.
> 
> I know not a labour spotting thing but had to post this somewhere and it seems pointless starting a thread.
> 
> Hopefully I just need to up my dose.
> 
> Makes me wonder if its been anaemia all along that's caused me all this joint, back and muscle pain.

Hope all goes well for you Hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise88

Oh god Lou belle I'd be well pissed off with my oh! A couple months ago my oh's friend stopped over, his friend smells as I'm sure he doesn't know how to wash himself so my house was sticking, i had to open my door and windows in the morning when I got up with my daughter to air the place out, once his friend left I soon realised that not only had he stunk my house out but he pissed on my sofa to! My oh didn't care and I was the once left hand washing the covers and stuff in the bath as our washer had broke at the time. I haven't let his friend stop over since he gets kicked out in time for the last bus lol


----------



## lou belle

oh god Loouise that is just vile!! ughhh how can they think thats ok?! i really like all of his friends and even d one who puked in our bed is such a nice guy who wouldnt normally behave lik that... but when they have one of their nights out all together it gets crazy! im actually still in bed now im feeling really deflated about it nd just want to pull the covers around me fr the day...


----------



## jesssika

Omg Lou belle and Louise! That's absolutely atrocious... My OH would find his testicles swinging from the ceiling fan if I came home or woke up to any of that from his friends! Especially if he had a whine about cleaning it! :growlmad:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Last night I was getting BH accompanied by loads of pressure in my bum and loolah which made me wince. Kept happening (no pattern) when I was sat down or laid back but went if I sat forward or got up and walked around bizzarely? When the pressure did get me it made me wince tho which excited me a bit so I went to bed hopefull and woke up to nada! 
I have been getting loads of pressure down there again like the baby's going to poke its head out for a look about. I have had a baby before but was induced and had Epidural so no experience of these feelings at all. Anyone else getting similar or have any advice? xXx


----------



## lou belle

its disgusting and all i could do was cry i had no energy left to even give out! oh i dunno hes usually brilliant to be honest and i know everyones allowed to mke mistakes but i hate that hes done something lik this so close to our baby arriving. things btwn us have been lovely these last few mnths nd then he goes nd does shit like this it really gets to me... whenever he has a big night out ftheres always an issue afterwards. thankfully he very rarely goes out but i think iits the 3rd time in the pregnancy nd it just makes me lose faith in him a little mre each time..


----------



## RUBY2122

Kandidancer said:


> I don't know if this is a sign or not. I've just been to loo (loose bowels), and since then I've had tightenings at the very top of my bump. Baby is moving lots, I feel very sick and my face feels quite warm. Rest of my body is normal. I feel also that I want to cry, I've moved round the house for a bit and keep sipping water but nothing has changed could this be labour? Xx:hugs:

All sounds like labour signs to me.... although I have lost all faith in symptom spotting now... have had so many moments in the last week where I thought this was it....;(

Hope it is for you though!!


----------



## RUBY2122

lou belle said:


> its disgusting and all i could do was cry i had no energy left to even give out! oh i dunno hes usually brilliant to be honest and i know everyones allowed to mke mistakes but i hate that hes done something lik this so close to our baby arriving. things btwn us have been lovely these last few mnths nd then he goes nd does shit like this it really gets to me... whenever he has a big night out ftheres always an issue afterwards. thankfully he very rarely goes out but i think iits the 3rd time in the pregnancy nd it just makes me lose faith in him a little mre each time..

It is amazing how your man can be so lovely 99% of the time and then they go out on the drink and upset you so much you wonder if you even know them!! My OH is lovely but he can be a right prick when he is drunk/hungover... to the point that I am crying. This happens maybe... twice a year? I think you just have to take the rough with the smooth... they can be thoughtless pigs at times but it is not worth a major upset. Try to see past this incident to how lovely things have been lately. It is not your man... it is the evil drink!! Am sure when he feels better he will be all apologies and flowers... well he better be!!!:flower:


----------



## Ninagrrl

My OH rarely drinks and right now we really don't have friends. Family yes, but not any friends to hang out with and party. But even if we did, it would only take one time of that happening before I put my foot down. I would tell him that either he finds a way to clean EVERYTHING on his own in a timely fashion, like by late afternoon on a Sunday, for example; or he could start having his little parties in a hotel and to start saving money to pay for all his friends to stay. I also wouldn't tolerate the complaining about being sick and all of that because, honestly, he did it to himself and could have not drank so much or at least drank some water so he wouldn't get so dehydrated. 

A hangover isn't from the alcohol, it's from dehydration caused by the alcohol. I know this because when I was in my party days a friend of mine taught me to drink a half glass of water for every drink I consumed. And no, it doesn't water anything down like they tell you because alcohol is alcohol and it's the % and amount you drink that gets you drunk, water does not absorb like food does. I never had any serious hangovers again even if I drank too much and got sick the night before, I had no headache or light sensitivity and once the alcohol was out of my stomach I didn't continue getting sick. 

If you are going to drink, do so responsibly and take care of yourself. There is no excuse if you don't and you should suck it up if you feel ill the next day because it's no one's fault but your own. Stating you feel ill is one thing but don't bitch and moan about it to me, I will have absolutely no sympathy.


----------



## RUBY2122

Ninagrrl said:


> My OH rarely drinks and right now we really don't have friends. Family yes, but not any friends to hang out with and party. But even if we did, it would only take one time of that happening before I put my foot down. I would tell him that either he finds a way to clean EVERYTHING on his own in a timely fashion, like by late afternoon on a Sunday, for example; or he could start having his little parties in a hotel and to start saving money to pay for all his friends to stay. I also wouldn't tolerate the complaining about being sick and all of that because, honestly, he did it to himself and could have not drank so much or at least drank some water so he wouldn't get so dehydrated.
> 
> A hangover isn't from the alcohol, it's from dehydration caused by the alcohol. I know this because when I was in my party days a friend of mine taught me to drink a half glass of water for every drink I consumed. And no, it doesn't water anything down like they tell you because alcohol is alcohol and it's the % and amount you drink that gets you drunk, water does not absorb like food does. I never had any serious hangovers again even if I drank too much and got sick the night before, I had no headache or light sensitivity and once the alcohol was out of my stomach I didn't continue getting sick.
> 
> If you are going to drink, do so responsibly and take care of yourself. There is no excuse if you don't and you should suck it up if you feel ill the next day because it's no one's fault but your own. Stating you feel ill is one thing but don't bitch and moan about it to me, I will have absolutely no sympathy.

Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)

I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)

How is the labour going Nina?


----------



## tublet

Lou belle and Louiae that's awful I would go completely mental!!

Midwife has been she's not dropped at all, sweep booked in for end of the week and I will be induced on the. 19th if nothing happens. My hospital will only let you go 12 days over, which i prefer as its before Christmas.

Midwife told me to have lots of sex hahaha


----------



## Ninagrrl

Kandidancer said:


> I don't know if this is a sign or not. I've just been to loo (loose bowels), and since then I've had tightenings at the very top of my bump. Baby is moving lots, I feel very sick and my face feels quite warm. Rest of my body is normal. I feel also that I want to cry, I've moved round the house for a bit and keep sipping water but nothing has changed could this be labour? Xx:hugs:

It is a sign but doesn't always mean that labor is imminent. Loose bowels can be clear out or just loose from baby dropping and compressing everything, the tightenings are likely just BH and are designed to prep your uterus for labor but that can go on for both weeks and months. Feeling sick to your stomach can be clear out or just caused by the BH putting pressure on your stomach and causing you to feel sick. Both the emotional as well as feeling warm can be caused by changing hormones similar to the beginning of pregnancy, except now hormones are changing to help prep you for having your baby. And even if you do get close to labor, maybe you'll go into labor right away like some or maybe you'll be like the rest of us and have a million of frustrating false starts. I hope in you don't go through too many because it can be so frustrating and give you this feeling that you will never have your baby. I made it all the way to painful contractions every 5 mins, leaning up against a wall while sitting down, unable to walk or talk or do pretty much anything but focus on the contraction and try to remind myself to breathe, and it just stopped and went away. Good luck to you, I will say that it is a sign at least that your body is moving in the right direction and prepping you even if it's not the main event yet.



Nikkinoonoo said:


> Last night I was getting BH accompanied by loads of pressure in my bum and loolah which made me wince. Kept happening (no pattern) when I was sat down or laid back but went if I sat forward or got up and walked around bizzarely? When the pressure did get me it made me wince tho which excited me a bit so I went to bed hopefull and woke up to nada!
> I have been getting loads of pressure down there again like the baby's going to poke its head out for a look about. I have had a baby before but was induced and had Epidural so no experience of these feelings at all. Anyone else getting similar or have any advice? xXx

The pressure could actually be a couple or combo of things. Pressure is caused by baby dropping and pressing against the cervix and it is also a form of BH. I would say if it goes away when you get up and walk then it is likely BH but if the pressure stays but there is no tightenings or can't be timed because it's constant, it is likely engagement. My BH NEVER go away from drinking water but do go away when I get up and walk around. The contractions I'm getting now intensify if I get up and walk and although they are no longer regular like they were yesterday, they are actually not BH but early labor contractions that are designed to help with effacement and dilation.


----------



## lou belle

[QUOTE\]

Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)

I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)

How is the labour going Nina?[/QUOTE]

Thanks ruby i really dont begrudge him the odd night out as he also wrks very hard. i just hate dealing wth the fall out and having all that go on in my house... bit of a neat freak to say the least! :) i hope he is all apologies too as it was genuinely vile to walk into a house in such a state... in d end he cleaned up nd i didnt do it for him. i know ill have to deep clean but oh well :/ 

I hate listening to anyone moaning about being soo hungover since i been pregnant, but iv been there myself too! 

must go to twn to do the shopping now, i feel like a treat... iv been eating really well but just feel like some naughty comfort food lol any excuse xx


----------



## RUBY2122

lou belle said:


> [QUOTE\]
> 
> Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)
> 
> I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)
> 
> How is the labour going Nina?

Thanks ruby i really dont begrudge him the odd night out as he also wrks very hard. i just hate dealing wth the fall out and having all that go on in my house... bit of a neat freak to say the least! :) i hope he is all apologies too as it was genuinely vile to walk into a house in such a state... in d end he cleaned up nd i didnt do it for him. i know ill have to deep clean but oh well :/ 

I hate listening to anyone moaning about being soo hungover since i been pregnant, but iv been there myself too! 

must go to twn to do the shopping now, i feel like a treat... iv been eating really well but just feel like some naughty comfort food lol any excuse xx[/QUOTE]

You deserve more than one treat! Get a cream cake AND a chocolate muffin!!


----------



## Ninagrrl

RUBY2122 said:


> Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)
> 
> I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)
> 
> How is the labour going Nina?

I've had a lot of drunkard bfs in the past that took advantage of me so maybe my lack of tolerance comes from that. If my OH cleaned it himself and didn't expect me to clean up after him then it wouldn't be an issue. My OH drinks maybe once a year other then the occasional drink during a holiday or special occasion so I've really never had to deal with it but once and it was just that he missed the toilet in the bathroom when he got sick and I had to clean it up or deal with the smell. That is tolerable. Someone puking in my bed, regardless of how nice they are or the fact that they are all drunk is unacceptable in my eyes. I would totally flip and that would be the end of partying in the house. The party mess would be annoying but tolerable. Just the whole pissing/puking in places other than a trashcan, toilet or outside is unacceptable. At least puke on the floor!

As far as the labor, I'm frustrated. I'm still getting contractions but they are all over the place not consistent but are more painful. I'm really not sure they are even BH contractions still because if I get up and walk around they intensify. I'm debating on just getting up and walking around until they get too intense and then sitting and repeating once they back off again, see if I can get them to come more regular. I am really sure this is the beginning of my labor and it really didn't "stall" like the last 3 times but that it backs off to give my body a break. It's still frustrating because I don't know if I'm coming or going. I slept and when I woke up there was nothing for about an hour and then I had a couple 20 - 30 mins apart and now they are anywhere from 5 - 20 mins apart. I think inactivity causes them to fade and the trick to keeping it going is staying active but it's so uncomfortable and tiring!


----------



## lou belle

Ninagrrl said:


> lou belle said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)
> 
> I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)
> 
> How is the labour going Nina?
> 
> I've had a lot of drunkard bfs in the past that took advantage of me so maybe my lack of tolerance comes from that. If my OH cleaned it himself and didn't expect me to clean up after him then it wouldn't be an issue. My OH drinks maybe once a year other then the occasional drink during a holiday or special occasion so I've really never had to deal with it but once and it was just that he missed the toilet in the bathroom when he got sick and I had to clean it up or deal with the smell. That is tolerable. Someone puking in my bed, regardless of how nice they are or the fact that they are all drunk is unacceptable in my eyes. I would totally flip and that would be the end of partying in the house. The party mess would be annoying but tolerable. Just the whole pissing/puking in places other than a trashcan, toilet or outside is unacceptable. At least puke on the floor!
> 
> As far as the labor, I'm frustrated. I'm still getting contractions but they are all over the place not consistent but are more painful. I'm really not sure they are even BH contractions still because if I get up and walk around they intensify. I'm debating on just getting up and walking around until they get too intense and then sitting and repeating once they back off again, see if I can get them to come more regular. I am really sure this is the beginning of my labor and it really didn't "stall" like the last 3 times but that it backs off to give my body a break. It's still frustrating because I don't know if I'm coming or going. I slept and when I woke up there was nothing for about an hour and then I had a couple 20 - 30 mins apart and now they are anywhere from 5 - 20 mins apart. I think inactivity causes them to fade and the trick to keeping it going is staying active but it's so uncomfortable and tiring!Click to expand...

To be honest its the only time theres ever been a party in our house so its not like im just a pushover. he cleaned it up (just nowhere near my standards). as for someone puking in my bed, no its not acceptable but at least it can be washed out whereas the carpet floors would have been a disaster and an expense. im glad the guy just managed to wake up when he vommed as opposed to choking on it. im soo not impressed with my OH or friends but i know it wont be happening again (not in my house anyway). OH will be getting the cold shoulder until i hear a genuine apology


----------



## Ninagrrl

lou belle said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lou belle said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! Wouldn't want to be in your OH's shoes if he did any illicit drinking! :)
> 
> I think you have to weigh stuff.. if my OH was out boozing every night.. or even every week come to that I would be proper pissed off but a couple of times in 9 months is not much... and I don't know about anyone else's OH but mine works really hard and is an amazing husband and father too.. he doesn't get many opportunities to blow off steam so I try not to begrudge him on the rare occasions he does so. Besides... am saving up my passes for when I am done breastfeeding... ;)
> 
> How is the labour going Nina?
> 
> I've had a lot of drunkard bfs in the past that took advantage of me so maybe my lack of tolerance comes from that. If my OH cleaned it himself and didn't expect me to clean up after him then it wouldn't be an issue. My OH drinks maybe once a year other then the occasional drink during a holiday or special occasion so I've really never had to deal with it but once and it was just that he missed the toilet in the bathroom when he got sick and I had to clean it up or deal with the smell. That is tolerable. Someone puking in my bed, regardless of how nice they are or the fact that they are all drunk is unacceptable in my eyes. I would totally flip and that would be the end of partying in the house. The party mess would be annoying but tolerable. Just the whole pissing/puking in places other than a trashcan, toilet or outside is unacceptable. At least puke on the floor!
> 
> As far as the labor, I'm frustrated. I'm still getting contractions but they are all over the place not consistent but are more painful. I'm really not sure they are even BH contractions still because if I get up and walk around they intensify. I'm debating on just getting up and walking around until they get too intense and then sitting and repeating once they back off again, see if I can get them to come more regular. I am really sure this is the beginning of my labor and it really didn't "stall" like the last 3 times but that it backs off to give my body a break. It's still frustrating because I don't know if I'm coming or going. I slept and when I woke up there was nothing for about an hour and then I had a couple 20 - 30 mins apart and now they are anywhere from 5 - 20 mins apart. I think inactivity causes them to fade and the trick to keeping it going is staying active but it's so uncomfortable and tiring!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest its the only time theres ever been a party in our house so its not like im just a pushover. he cleaned it up (just nowhere near my standards). as for someone puking in my bed, no its not acceptable but at least it can be washed out whereas the carpet floors would have been a disaster and an expense. im glad the guy just managed to wake up when he vommed as opposed to choking on it. im soo not impressed with my OH or friends but i know it wont be happening again (not in my house anyway). OH will be getting the cold shoulder until i hear a genuine apologyClick to expand...

I hope you didn't think I was saying you are a pushover because that is not my intention at all. I just feel for you and your situation, especially being at the end of your pregnancy. I'm just irritable from going on 4 days of near constant labor with only a couple breaks in that. I would totally flip at this point in pregnancy! But, I flip at OH letting trashcan overflow because our 4 year old will start playing in it. It really is just the point I'm at in pregnancy, everything gets me worked up, even if it's not my issue. 

On a good note, OH told me to wake him up when it's time to get our son ready to go to school so he can help me. He's sleeping on the couch to make it easier. Normally I get our son off to school all by myself every morning and with how much it hurts to move around, it'll be nice for a change.


----------



## lou belle

Think im a bit oversensitive right now sorry.. im just fed up too, total lack of sleep due to babys movements, OH having a messy weekend and just a general feeling of being fed up of being so pregnant! in the past week iv started getting stretchies on my bump nd feel a bit crap wth no energy. feels selfish saying it but i just want ti be "me" again.. in the bigger pucture iv had it really good but everyone has a breaking point.. OH keeps asking if baby has been moving ok and wen i tell him ya iv been awake all night he says well its great hes moving ok (which it is lol) i feel like strangling him haha! think im also fed up because apart from the odd BH im not having any symptoms, no plug, baby no longer engaged, babys now in an oblique position and it feels like im going backwards! i know im early still but im dreading being over due. my mom was over due by 5-7 days wth all 3 of her kids and i feel i cud end up the same. despite all my bouncing n rocking, walking, sex, hot curries.. hit baths.. everything! 

Glad to hear ur OH will get your son ready and that you can hopefully get some rest or even a little break. hoping all your symptoms finally get you into established labour soon!x


----------



## Ninagrrl

It's easy to get touchy at this stage. We are all uncomfortable and emotional and ready to just be done. I don't have to worry about going overdue but reaching my due date will make a difference on if I get my VBAC or a repeat section. This starting and stopping is making me extra irritable and I think irritability is also one of my early labor signs. I don't get all emotional and weepy, I'm likely to bite your head off though! 

So talking to my mom this morning and she thinks the change in the contractions is actually because she thinks I'm completely effaced so laying down stops labor and getting up puts enough pressure to start contractions again, so standing up and walking makes them stronger. Makes sense. She also told me that the part of dilation from 1cm to 4cms is the slowest process of labor so she thinks I'm somewhere in that area. Once my body gears up enough to get me past 4cm labor should come on strong and fast and that is when I'll need to go to L&D. It's a total waiting game right now. I just hope we are talking a few more days and not an entire week right now because I'm just so done with this steady onslaught of contractions that feel like it's getting me nowhere fast.


----------



## hakunamatata

Ninagrrl said:


> Well, I seemed to have stalled AGAIN. This makes the 4th stall in 2 weeks where I build up to just the point of thinking I'm going to be heading to the hospital soon and then it stops. It's not so much that I am frustrated that I haven't had her already, it's just that it would be ideal for me to have her sometime this week and I have this fear that I'm just not getting anywhere with this. I know I am, I lost a whole bunch of mucus plug so obviously I dilated at least a little bit and it does seem to be getting stronger each round that I go so one of these times I'm going to be heading to the hospital. The question is, will it be soon enough to avoid a c-section. I only have til 18th - 20th and they will likely talk to me later today about when I will be scheduling my section so I will likely know more after this appt. I am so terrified of having a repeat section that I think that is mostly where my frustration and anxiety over the stalled early labor is coming from.

How far overdue will they let you go before scheduling a c-section? I have a cs scheduled during week 42. I hope you get your vbac and you don't get pressured into a early cs. 

It's still fairly early for you. You haven't hit your EDD yet. Sounds like your body is warming up for the main event. Try to relax as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## Ninagrrl

hakunamatata said:


> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I seemed to have stalled AGAIN. This makes the 4th stall in 2 weeks where I build up to just the point of thinking I'm going to be heading to the hospital soon and then it stops. It's not so much that I am frustrated that I haven't had her already, it's just that it would be ideal for me to have her sometime this week and I have this fear that I'm just not getting anywhere with this. I know I am, I lost a whole bunch of mucus plug so obviously I dilated at least a little bit and it does seem to be getting stronger each round that I go so one of these times I'm going to be heading to the hospital. The question is, will it be soon enough to avoid a c-section. I only have til 18th - 20th and they will likely talk to me later today about when I will be scheduling my section so I will likely know more after this appt. I am so terrified of having a repeat section that I think that is mostly where my frustration and anxiety over the stalled early labor is coming from.
> 
> How far overdue will they let you go before scheduling a c-section? I have a cs scheduled during week 42. I hope you get your vbac and you don't get pressured into a early cs.
> 
> It's still fairly early for you. You haven't hit your EDD yet. Sounds like your body is warming up for the main event. Try to relax as much as you can :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not being pressured into an early cs. My son was born 39+1 with signs of aging placenta due to my diabetes. As an added complication, I also have a 2 vessel cord with this baby and both conditions it basically recommends induction or c-section if labor hasn't progressed between 39 - 40 weeks. I actually voiced my concerns about going past my EDD and my doctor agreed that it would be better to schedule a c-section for EDD or a couple days before. They don't want to do a c-section too early though because GD can cause babies lungs to develop slower. It's why we decided to wait until closer to due date before repeat section and gives me a larger window to go naturally and have my VBAC. It makes me nervous though, which is why I want baby to come this week instead of next.


----------



## mum2liam

well.... this one is new to me lol... TMI girls, just a warning 

ive had the biggest and quite loose bowel movement, not quite diarrhea , like ive never had before lol
I was just like, Wow lol

certain to feel a bit lighter after that!!


----------



## hels08

mum2liam yeah youll get that now lol, with my first two i had it for a few days before labour but for this one ive had it for the last 2 weeks! oh and ive got terrible wind lol, ever so dignified and ladylike!


----------



## mum2liam

hels08 said:


> mum2liam yeah youll get that now lol, with my first two i had it for a few days before labour but for this one ive had it for the last 2 weeks! oh and ive got terrible wind lol, ever so dignified and ladylike!

haha, I know, wind, but better an empty house than a bad tenant lol

yeah I never had this with my previous 3, so very new to me, rather that than constipation though!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ninagrrl said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninagrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I seemed to have stalled AGAIN. This makes the 4th stall in 2 weeks where I build up to just the point of thinking I'm going to be heading to the hospital soon and then it stops. It's not so much that I am frustrated that I haven't had her already, it's just that it would be ideal for me to have her sometime this week and I have this fear that I'm just not getting anywhere with this. I know I am, I lost a whole bunch of mucus plug so obviously I dilated at least a little bit and it does seem to be getting stronger each round that I go so one of these times I'm going to be heading to the hospital. The question is, will it be soon enough to avoid a c-section. I only have til 18th - 20th and they will likely talk to me later today about when I will be scheduling my section so I will likely know more after this appt. I am so terrified of having a repeat section that I think that is mostly where my frustration and anxiety over the stalled early labor is coming from.
> 
> How far overdue will they let you go before scheduling a c-section? I have a cs scheduled during week 42. I hope you get your vbac and you don't get pressured into a early cs.
> 
> It's still fairly early for you. You haven't hit your EDD yet. Sounds like your body is warming up for the main event. Try to relax as much as you can :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not being pressured into an early cs. My son was born 39+1 with signs of aging placenta due to my diabetes. As an added complication, I also have a 2 vessel cord with this baby and both conditions it basically recommends induction or c-section if labor hasn't progressed between 39 - 40 weeks. I actually voiced my concerns about going past my EDD and my doctor agreed that it would be better to schedule a c-section for EDD or a couple days before. They don't want to do a c-section too early though because GD can cause babies lungs to develop slower. It's why we decided to wait until closer to due date before repeat section and gives me a larger window to go naturally and have my VBAC. It makes me nervous though, which is why I want baby to come this week instead of next.Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense! :thumbup: Glad you're not being pressured into a cs, that is a complaint of some trying for vbac. I've never heard of a 2 vessel cord before - wow. I really hope you do get your vbac but of course first and foremost healthy baby and healthy mom! :hugs:


----------



## Louise88

MY BABY IS ENGAGED!!!!!!! 

Went to hospital for a blood test, midwife did blood pressure etc. my heart rate was high so I was stuck on a monitor to check baby she felt babies position and told me he was engaged!!!! So happy!

Down side is my iron levels have dropped and they've up'd my tablets to 3 a day since they reckon they don't have much time to get the levels up so putting me on a higher dose to push it up as much as possible.

Eep!!!!! Best news ever hope this means il have my boy in the next week.


----------



## JayMari

I am also fed up! I am so sick of this, I have about a week left befor my due date but most likely I will be going over. I really would hate to be in the hospital for Christmas so I am thinking about requesting an induction after 40 weeks.
I thought I escaped back pain and pelvic pain but nooo, it hurts so bad to sit, walk, get up off the toilet! And I have BH everyday all day and its very uncomfortable. Luckily I have had no heartburn or acid reflux, i probably would have wanted to die . I'm hoping this little one makes his entry sooner rather than later
Last night I noticed I started losing pieces of my plug though. But it was just Alittle bit. I hope things speed up :cry:


----------



## Kandidancer

Yayyyyy Louise that's great news. Hopefully all us mummy's will have our babies very soon. I'm feeling loads better now, must have been BH but they hurt. Don't Think I will cope with labour very well I was almost in tears with them bloody things. Xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

Dont want to jinx myself... but I think it has started!! Been having strong bh all afternoon and over the past two hours there us more of a definite relaxin between. ..had a bit of mucus loss too that was slightly blood tinged....


----------



## Kandidancer

RUBY2122 said:


> Dont want to jinx myself... but I think it has started!! Been having strong bh all afternoon and over the past two hours there us more of a definite relaxin between. ..had a bit of mucus loss too that was slightly blood tinged....

Oooooh good luck, fingers xed it will turn into something for you xx


----------



## Louise88

RUBY2122 said:


> Dont want to jinx myself... but I think it has started!! Been having strong bh all afternoon and over the past two hours there us more of a definite relaxin between. ..had a bit of mucus loss too that was slightly blood tinged....

Good luck! Really hope this is it for you! :D


----------



## RUBY2122

Thanks!! 

Am pretty convinced although I know pro domal labour can go on for a while. Have put MIL on alert and notified nursery that it may not be us doing drop off tomo! Just getting bags together and settling down for some dinner...


----------



## lou belle

thinking of u ruby, hope this is it fr you!!


----------



## lola85

good luck to everyone!!! so exciting!!
Ive been having back pain which has increased tonight but its not in my lower back its sort of central...in line with belly button so I dont think its anything :(


----------



## JayMari

Goodluck ruby. I hope this week is my week too *fingers crossed*
Please keep us updated


----------



## Blah11

Well I had a nice day today followed by a crap appointment. I saw a consultant over the growth issues and she basically advised against a home birth. She was clearly against them anyway and started spouting off risks of small babies at birth and how they can struggle. They don't even know my baby is small they're only going off fundal height which is still 34cm at 39w. I have to go to day assessment unit on Monday for ctg and another growth scan.
Just want her born now :( no signs of labour.


----------



## ClairAye

Fingers crossed, Ruby! :D


----------



## RUBY2122

He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.


Omg congrats! That was quick!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Oooh how exciting! Congratulations!
Post photos soon <3


----------



## lau86

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

Wow he didn't waste any time!! Congratulations x


----------



## lou belle

awh well done n congrats ruby!! love his name too :D x


----------



## Louise88

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

Congrats that was quick!! Love the name! You must share a picture soon bet he is gorgeous!


----------



## jesssika

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

YAY!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

Woohoo congrats!! So happy for you! Hopefully this starts the domino effect for all of us!!


----------



## lou belle

Babywhisperer said:


> RUBY2122 said:
> 
> 
> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.
> 
> Woohoo congrats!! So happy for you! Hopefully this starts the domino effect for all of us!!Click to expand...

I agree! hoping for pains fr all of us asap


----------



## Ninagrrl

I wanted to wish all of you ladies good luck. I am no longer labor watching due to declining health. I now have a c-section scheduled for this Friday so I won't be updating on this thread anymore. I am sad that I will never experience natural labor and I'm frustrated with all the pain I have been through for the last 2 weeks and will continue to experience for the next couple of days with pretty much no progress made. My body just isn't made to labor naturally and it would be too much of a risk to wait past 39 weeks to hold out for a slim chance.


----------



## Louise88

Terrible insomnia tonight fell asleep at 9pm and woke at 1am and have been wide awake since :( thing is I feel shattered it seems this last week for me has been no sleep on no sleep suppose my bodies just getting me trained for when I have my baby! Experiencing a lot of mild cramping and painful backache have taken paracetamol but it seems to have just took the edge of it :( totally fed up with pregnancy now.


----------



## JayMari

Ninagrrl said:


> I wanted to wish all of you ladies good luck. I am no longer labor watching due to declining health. I now have a c-section scheduled for this Friday so I won't be updating on this thread anymore. I am sad that I will never experience natural labor and I'm frustrated with all the pain I have been through for the last 2 weeks and will continue to experience for the next couple of days with pretty much no progress made. My body just isn't made to labor naturally and it would be too much of a risk to wait past 39 weeks to hold out for a slim chance.

Aww I'm sorry Nina. There's still a few more days before Friday though. But on the bright side, you know exactly when you'll have your LO. I wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Ninagrrl said:


> I wanted to wish all of you ladies good luck. I am no longer labor watching due to declining health. I now have a c-section scheduled for this Friday so I won't be updating on this thread anymore. I am sad that I will never experience natural labor and I'm frustrated with all the pain I have been through for the last 2 weeks and will continue to experience for the next couple of days with pretty much no progress made. My body just isn't made to labor naturally and it would be too much of a risk to wait past 39 weeks to hold out for a slim chance.

So sorry to hear this but please keep us updated as to your progress and delivery. It may not be what you want but the end result is the same. A happy and healthy baby to bless your life. Good luck.


----------



## RUBY2122

Thanks so much for all your good wishes! Will post a birth story later. Will also keep stalking this thread until all of you pop!!


----------



## lauraairving

So bored complete insomnia! This is the third night of it happening. Lalalaa what to do at 5 am?

Congrats ruby yey x


----------



## JayMari

It's only 12 am in the states. But I know I'm going to be up till about 6 or 7. This is an everyday thing for me and its so annoying


----------



## Louise88

Seems were all suffering from insomnia at the moment!


----------



## jesssika

Yep definitely over the insomnia! It's debilitating :(


----------



## lau86

Sorry you can't have a natural delivery nina. At least your baby will be here soon! Yep the insomnia is enough now! Didn't sleep till about half two last night. Have still got a cold which LO has now caught- great!


----------



## Blah11

Aw congratulations ruby what a good weight! I'm very jealous :)!


----------



## Blah11

Also im sleeping like a log lately lol! I've not really got anything to report this morning :( lots of pressure in my bits doing the school run but that's it. Had a good few braxton hicks last night but I fell asleep so obviously they weren't coming to anything boo!
Really hope I have her before Monday.


----------



## molly76

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

Yay congratulations that was quick lol delighted for u, and love the name! 

Well ladies I have woke this morning with a tummy bug, diarrhoea and nausea. Dh has had to do the play school run, just hoping kids don't take it couldn't cope with that at minute:nope:


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls! 
Sorry for late update, been a bit crazy!
Baby girl was born via cesarean at 13.39 on Saturday. 7lb 11oz. 
After 4 pessaries and 2 sweeps she still wouldn't engage or move at all but was getting a bit annoyed so we all thought best to have a c section. Was really weird but worth it for her! She is adorable, will post pics when I can on the computer. She is so cute!! Very very sore after section, if you have one then make sure you take your painkillers regularly! Will do more of a birth story when I get home and a bit more with it.. Hope you ladies are all well. Hang on in there, they are worth it! X


----------



## mum2liam

Have to say im sleeping loads better this past week, wasnt for most of this pregnancy but not gonna get too used to it lol


----------



## Kandidancer

Bonnie11 said:
 

> Hi girls!
> Sorry for late update, been a bit crazy!
> Baby girl was born via cesarean at 13.39 on Saturday. 7lb 11oz.
> After 4 pessaries and 2 sweeps she still wouldn't engage or move at all but was getting a bit annoyed so we all thought best to have a c section. Was really weird but worth it for her! She is adorable, will post pics when I can on the computer. She is so cute!! Very very sore after section, if you have one then make sure you take your painkillers regularly! Will do more of a birth story when I get home and a bit more with it.. Hope you ladies are all well. Hang on in there, they are worth it! X

Yayy congratulations on your girl, can't wait for photos 
Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Ninagrrl said:


> I wanted to wish all of you ladies good luck. I am no longer labor watching due to declining health. I now have a c-section scheduled for this Friday so I won't be updating on this thread anymore. I am sad that I will never experience natural labor and I'm frustrated with all the pain I have been through for the last 2 weeks and will continue to experience for the next couple of days with pretty much no progress made. My body just isn't made to labor naturally and it would be too much of a risk to wait past 39 weeks to hold out for a slim chance.

I agree with other posters the main thing is a healthy baby, hope all goes well for you Hun, not long now xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

RUBY2122 said:


> He is here!!!! Luke Alexander arrived at 9.52pm 8lb11oz. Absolutely thrilled.

Congratulations, lovely name, can't wait for photos xx:hugs:


----------



## molly76

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> Sorry for late update, been a bit crazy!
> Baby girl was born via cesarean at 13.39 on Saturday. 7lb 11oz.
> After 4 pessaries and 2 sweeps she still wouldn't engage or move at all but was getting a bit annoyed so we all thought best to have a c section. Was really weird but worth it for her! She is adorable, will post pics when I can on the computer. She is so cute!! Very very sore after section, if you have one then make sure you take your painkillers regularly! Will do more of a birth story when I get home and a bit more with it.. Hope you ladies are all well. Hang on in there, they are worth it! X

Aww congratulations:flower:


----------



## lola85

Congratulations ruby and bonnie11!!! 
Xxx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations on your little girl bonnie11!


----------



## hels08

well backache keeps coming and going and mild contractions/braxton hicks but just as soon as they start they stop again! grrrrr, sweep tomorrow if nothings happened x


----------



## lauraairving

Is anyone else feeling they're just guna be pregnant forever hahaha?!


----------



## lau86

Yes.... I'm trying to stay positive but really I'm feeling quite fed up now :(


----------



## nyomi1990

Thought seen as i am 3 days from my due date Id join you girls... I am exactly the same, contractions on and off for a week... very bad backache today, what Im hoping was a clearout (tmi sorry lol) lots of extra discharge but did look like a decent size piece of plug once again 2 much info... 

Im so ready for her too be here but am so deflated. Im exhausted lol 

xx


----------



## Blah11

Congrats bonnie! Exciting thatppeople are having babies now!


----------



## linz85

I haven't got any symptoms at all. 3 days overdue. Can see me being induced again like last time :-/
And to top it off, found out we have a mouse in the bedroom somewhere! LOL


----------



## lauraairving

I feel like there's no light at the end of the tunnel lol. Dunno what I'll focus on once my due date passes tomorrow


----------



## jesssika

I'm absolutely done! Due tomorrow, have my 40 week MW appointment at 2:45 today, will ask her if I can have a sweep if she doesn't offer it! So over this :nope:


----------



## lauraairving

Me to Jess it's awful:( I have my sweep Thursday. When you Focus on a day for 9 months and it passes it's really deflating haha


----------



## tublet

Strangely now I have seen my midwife I feel much better. Still no change I'm only 4/5 with no change at all but I feel much better knowing they will only let me go 12 days over (my hospitals policy) so only 9 days left maximum!

I can't see her moving she seems far too snug!

Attempted sex last night it was a disaster, I'm not in the mood for it and I have no flexibility haha.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Yes! Congrats Bonnie! Let's keep this pace going! Someone has to be next and soon!

Afm, got work that someone else due after me (xmas eve DD) had her baby over the weekend. I have a friend due New Year's Eve and she's dropping fast. I swear I am going to be the last one standing.

Question for you ladies on EDD. They first said the 22nd, then changed it to the 19th, but my LMP was March 17 or 18 with a 26 day cycle, which puts me a couple of days later. Which is more accurate?


----------



## Kandidancer

I know how you feel. My mums friends DIL is 3 cm dilated she's not due until Jan 1st, they've sent her home, but say she will have it by the weekend. I'm gutted I'm not due until 22nd and am sure she will have her baby before me. 
Xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Babywhisperer said:


> Yes! Congrats Bonnie! Let's keep this pace going! Someone has to be next and soon!
> 
> Afm, got work that someone else due after me (xmas eve DD) had her baby over the weekend. I have a friend due New Year's Eve and she's dropping fast. I swear I am going to be the last one standing.
> 
> Question for you ladies on EDD. They first said the 22nd, then changed it to the 19th, but my LMP was March 17 or 18 with a 26 day cycle, which puts me a couple of days later. Which is more accurate?

My LMP was march 13th, my EDD has been 18th, 25th, and then 22nd. I still think its 18th I'm due. But my mw says 22nd. I get confused by it all, so I say we're due 18-22nd. Hopefully it'll be correct. Sorry I can't help you but just to let you know that it's not just you that's got differing due dates. Xx:hugs:


----------



## JayMari

Everyone is having babies and I'm sitting here like :wacko: ! I really hope this LO arrives this week or weekend. 
Congrats Bonnie! 
I think Laura will be next to have her bundle ..


----------



## MBGibbs

I am going to smack my OH with a brick if he says to me once more "how about sex to start things off..?". NO! My SPD is so bad I can barely separate my legs to roll over in bed, let alone have sex.
Oh my god. Gain some sensitivity please!
Xxx.


----------



## lauraairving

I have just been on a 40 minute walk... It took me 10 minutes to get there and 30 to get back hahah. I couldn't hardly walk. I'm hoping I just get all labour signs at once cos I feel absolutely fine :( boooooooo xxxx


----------



## lauraairving

My belly hasn't even dropped boohhoooooo :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Louise88

lauraairving said:


> My belly hasn't even dropped boohhoooooo :(

Don't worry about that Hun sometimes bumps drop the second labour starts, so it doesn't mean you'll go over or anything. Hope your not waiting much longer for your baby :)


----------



## lauraairving

Thanks Louise I hope so! My muscles in my pelvic area seem to be the only thing that's changed. They hurt so much haha xx


----------



## jazzandru

I'm so disappointed. Really thought something was happening. Up all night with cramps and pain in lower belly and back. Extra discharge the last couple of days. BH as normal but also stronger painful tightenings and a dragging feeling that made me feel I need the loo. Went on all day. Sat down to rest at 6 and had nothing since! So there was me all geared up and arranging someone to run me to the hospital if need be in the night and now I'm no further along than before. 

I have a week till EDD but really want her to hurry up!


----------



## JayMari

lauraairving said:


> I have just been on a 40 minute walk... It took me 10 minutes to get there and 30 to get back hahah. I couldn't hardly walk. I'm hoping I just get all labour signs at once cos I feel absolutely fine :( boooooooo xxxx

This reminds me of the other day when I took about an hr long walk and was so tired I had to call a taxi to take me back home. I thought I could do it


----------



## Babywhisperer

JayMari said:


> lauraairving said:
> 
> 
> I have just been on a 40 minute walk... It took me 10 minutes to get there and 30 to get back hahah. I couldn't hardly walk. I'm hoping I just get all labour signs at once cos I feel absolutely fine :( boooooooo xxxx
> 
> This reminds me of the other day when I took about an hr long walk and was so tired I had to call a taxi to take me back home. I thought I could do itClick to expand...

We all had the same idea today! I just got back from a mile walk in the snow to my acupuncturist. She treated about 5 points and half way thru she came back in to push needles deeper and baby started to move around immediately and got strong hiccups. The insertion points became white and when she took the needles out some spots bled and she was super excited. She said this was a sign of great energy. It won't induce me immediately but she said I should feel some contractions. I am going back Friday after my next OB appt.


----------



## lauraairving

I really struggled with the walk back! I went on my own too, silly me lol. Ooo fingers crossed for you. I fe surprisingly amazing tonight minus pelvic muscles hurting.. Maybe this is a secret sign hahaha. Id LOVE him to come tomorrow on his due date 11/12/13 is a really cool birthday :(


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I went for my 40 week appointment today, nothing's changed apart from I've gone from 3/5ths engaged to 2/5ths, don't think this means much though as baby can still keep moving up and down for now.
The midwife did say that at my 41 week appointment she would offer me a sweep, just got to decide whether to accept it or not :)


----------



## Blah11

I've felt a bit weird all day. Lots of pressure thats making me feel like I need to wee constantly but that's kind of all I can put my finger on.
Just put up the Christmas tree and finished wrapping the kids Christmas presents this morning so really ready for baby! People starting to text and ask if any signs of baby already :( sigh.


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats Molly11!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lauraairving said:


> I really struggled with the walk back! I went on my own too, silly me lol. Ooo fingers crossed for you. I fe surprisingly amazing tonight minus pelvic muscles hurting.. Maybe this is a secret sign hahaha. Id LOVE him to come tomorrow on his due date 11/12/13 is a really cool birthday :(

The mile there wasn't too bad except for the hill. The mile home I started getting achy and sore in my pelvis. I am having a hard time getting up from the couch I'm so sore. Baby had another round of hiccups!

I'm thinking of going back into my office tomorrow despite the below freezing temps we are getting. All the snow and slush has already frozen making our back deck an ice skating rink.


----------



## MBGibbs

Oh my gosh Laura you might not have dropped, but your bump is so cute!
Mine is no where near as impressive as yours.
<3


----------



## lauraairving

Aw thankyou MBgibbs. It's SO big, pictures do not do it justice. It's officially my due date and I'm feeling pretty depressed right now lol!


----------



## jesssika

lauraairving said:


> Me to Jess it's awful:( I have my sweep Thursday. When you Focus on a day for 9 months and it passes it's really deflating haha

Ahh it really is! It doesn't help when everyone asks you constantly if baba is here yet!!


----------



## lauraairving

Well today is my due date:( tomorrow is my sweep at the midwife. She was adamant I wouldn't make it to tomorrow's appointment. Her clinic was fully booked and ages actually booked me in when she's supposed to finish work, that's how certain she was I wouldn't make it! Well how wrong was she cos I'll definitely be seeing her tomorrow blahhhhhhhhhgh


----------



## Kandidancer

Fingers xed for you Laura, I wouldn't mind my baby coming today it's a great date to be born 11/12/13. If my baby did come early it'd be this Friday the 13th. She's been a madam since our first scan and has never behaved. I've told OH if I do go into labour on Friday I'm keeping my legs shut til midnight xx:hugs:


----------



## jesssika

lauraairving said:


> Well today is my due date:( tomorrow is my sweep at the midwife. She was adamant I wouldn't make it to tomorrow's appointment. Her clinic was fully booked and ages actually booked me in when she's supposed to finish work, that's how certain she was I wouldn't make it! Well how wrong was she cos I'll definitely be seeing her tomorrow blahhhhhhhhhgh

I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope your sweep is successful :D 

My midwife said no to a sweep today, as apparently at my hospital midwives are not allowed to do them... So I'm booked into doctors clinic to have one done, they're only open one day a week, which is Tuesdays. I'll be seeing a doc on the 17th, he'll give me an internal and a sweep and also book my induction. :( I hope I don't even have to go to that appointment! BUBBA YOU ARE EVICTED GRRR!!


----------



## tublet

Omg just got up and went to the toilet and I have a swollen vagina - it's not sore or anything just very weird! Have read its normal and blood pressure etc. anyone think this could be a good sign, given I have had no signs?!!


----------



## Kelskiii

It seems everyone I know is queue jumping at the minute :haha: i'm supposed to be first!!

Had a midwife appointment this week ... once again she was busy/rushed ... said she would see me again on my due date 17/12 ... give me a sweep 24/12 ... induce me in the new year (16days over).

At first I thought no way am I getting a sweep Christmas eve & how could they not induce me until the new year ... but then I thought my midwife says something different everytime I see her so can't see any of that happening :haha:

I'm just hoping baby will come of its own accord around its due date. I've had every symptom going for slow labour for the last 2weeks so until the contractions hit I won't be paying much attention to symptoms.

Congratulations to all the babies that have been born ... and to all due will keep my fingers crossed it will happen for us all soon! :happydance:


----------



## lauraairving

I was so excited when I found out his due date was 11/12/13 but I knew the chances of him coming today were slim. I just didn't expect me to be so big, uncomfortable, emotional and fed up. Lollll. I REALLY don't want my baby to come friday the 13th and I think he's going to :( my auntie had a still born baby 2 years ago on Friday so don't want him born on her anniversary as it's hard enough for us all anyway especially my auntie. But if he comes he comes I suppose. 

Don't even talk about queue jumpers!!! 5 people I know who we're due after me have had their babies!!! One girl was due the 10th JANUARY for god sake and she's home with baba. I'm so jealous. My body isn't doing it's bloody job :(:(:(


----------



## lola85

Today was my original due date based on LMP and I wish it still was ha! 12week scan put me back 10days grrrrr!!! I've spent yesterday & today in hospital with possible blood clot :( just fed up now this is my 10th time in hospital during this pregnancy and I just want baby out now!! Friday 13th wouldn't suprise me either ;)


----------



## lauraairving

Aw hope you're ok Lola! 10th time in hospital doesn't sound good x


----------



## Zuki

17 days to go. Suddenly the same amount of time that seemed a lifetime leading up to a scan, seems like no time at all! 
Nervous, but exhausted and I'm ready to get my hands on my little dude now!


----------



## jesssika

Right now I think I wouldn't give a damn if she was born on "Black Friday", I just need her out :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Just had my sweep, no signs, babies head is too high and not engaged so unless I can get babies head down they were doubtful it will do much. I am 1-2am dilated with favourable cervix tho so fingers crossed :) xXx


----------



## Zuki

Wish I'd chosen to go on mat leave sooner. I've got till next Friday at work still... :cry:


----------



## lauraairving

Wow Zuki you need a medal. Time will fly I suppose though!


----------



## Zuki

lauraairving said:


> Wow Zuki you need a medal. Time will fly I suppose though!

I think sectioning would be more apt! :haha:
I'm EXHAUSTED!!! Lol!!!

On top of that we're trying to buy a car, which normally I'd be loving being a total petrolhead, and as much as DH tries he just doesn't clean stuff properly so I'm being a total control freak about blitzing our place! 

<-- This mama bear needs to be knocked out so she's forced to get some rest!! :coffee:


----------



## lauraairving

My whole house is spotless and now I'm just lounging about. You'd think I have depression. I'm only getting out of bed to eat and wee lol. I can't cope doing this much longer I'm going slowly insane. Maybe we need sectioning together lol. Get your feet up before baby arrives! X


----------



## Blah11

Nic my baby is still completely free too. Roman didn't engage until in labour either so I don't really think it matters when you're on 2nd or more baby x


----------



## Kelskiii

Well looks like i'm the queue jumper now!!

Waters started leaking at 11.30am .. been to the day centre & its confirmed my waters have gone.

They have left me to get things going myself .. if not have to go and be induced at 9am tomorrow!!

Getting a lot of period pains & backache. Just going to check my hospital bag then off for a long walk with DH.

Excited - Scared - Anxious !!


----------



## lola85

Kelskiii said:


> Well looks like i'm the queue jumper now!!
> 
> Waters started leaking at 11.30am .. been to the day centre & its confirmed my waters have gone.
> 
> They have left me to get things going myself .. if not have to go and be induced at 9am tomorrow!!
> 
> Getting a lot of period pains & backache. Just going to check my hospital bag then off for a long walk with DH.
> 
> Excited - Scared - Anxious !!


Ooooo exciting good luck!!!
I want to queue jump lol!!!! X


----------



## MBGibbs

Lucky you! If it weren't for the fact I can feel little bub moving, I'd think I was no longer pregnant (apart from big old bump!).
No labour signs what so ever.
Xxx.


----------



## lauraairving

Good luck kelski :)! Xxx


----------



## tublet

Good luck Kelski I'm jealous!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lola85 said:


> Today was my original due date based on LMP and I wish it still was ha! 12week scan put me back 10days grrrrr!!! I've spent yesterday & today in hospital with possible blood clot :( just fed up now this is my 10th time in hospital during this pregnancy and I just want baby out now!! Friday 13th wouldn't suprise me either ;)

Good luck Lola, sorry to hear you're in the hospital for something other than delivering!!

Feeling less sore after yesterdays walk, couldn't sleep past 5, decided to brave the deep freeze in NYC and went to work...I am making people nervous being here 8 days from my EDD. A woman in my cafeteria still thinks I will go on the 15th. The full moon is on the 17th though which as all nurses have told me, L&D wards are overflowing during full moons.


----------



## lola85

Babywhisperer said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Today was my original due date based on LMP and I wish it still was ha! 12week scan put me back 10days grrrrr!!! I've spent yesterday & today in hospital with possible blood clot :( just fed up now this is my 10th time in hospital during this pregnancy and I just want baby out now!! Friday 13th wouldn't suprise me either ;)
> 
> Good luck Lola, sorry to hear you're in the hospital for something other than delivering!!
> 
> Feeling less sore after yesterdays walk, couldn't sleep past 5, decided to brave the deep freeze in NYC and went to work...I am making people nervous being here 8 days from my EDD. A woman in my cafeteria still thinks I will go on the 15th. The full moon is on the 17th though which as all nurses have told me, L&D wards are overflowing during full moons.Click to expand...

Thanks I'm ok just waiting final test results to give me the all clear and can go home! No labour signs here in fact I feel like im going backwards I've got hardly any cm, no sign of any plug and no real BH! 

My friends a midwife and she hates working nights on a full moon she says its manic ;) here's hoping for a few full moon babies!!!


----------



## Blah11

Im sooo tired today. Had a 2 hr nap after dropping my dd off at school and lazed about since! Feel a bit sicky too :( labour signs are non exsistant so knowing my luck I'll end up having a bug!


----------



## Blah11

Kelski I hope things get going soon! X


----------



## lau86

Good luck kelskii! Giving birth is really just alot of queue jumping isn't it! Or waiting patiently, depending on which camp you fall into... I'm trying to be philosophical can you tell!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kelskiii said:


> well looks like i'm the queue jumper now!!
> 
> Waters started leaking at 11.30am .. Been to the day centre & its confirmed my waters have gone.
> 
> They have left me to get things going myself .. If not have to go and be induced at 9am tomorrow!!
> 
> Getting a lot of period pains & backache. Just going to check my hospital bag then off for a long walk with dh.
> 
> Excited - scared - anxious !!


good luck!! Let's keep the momentum going!! Who's next?????


----------



## JayMari

Kelskiii said:


> Well looks like i'm the queue jumper now!!
> 
> Waters started leaking at 11.30am .. been to the day centre & its confirmed my waters have gone.
> 
> They have left me to get things going myself .. if not have to go and be induced at 9am tomorrow!!
> 
> Getting a lot of period pains & backache. Just going to check my hospital bag then off for a long walk with DH.
> 
> Excited - Scared - Anxious !!


Omg seriously jealous, and we have the same due date if I'm not mistaking you said the 17th right? Uugh lol. 
So exciting. Good luck and please update us :happydance:


----------



## JayMari

Based off of my LMP and cycle length (34 days) , i calculated my due date should actually be the 24th! I can go 2 weeks over! I want to cry I just know I'm going to be overdue. I want my baby by next week Friday :(


----------



## Kandidancer

Good luck kelskii xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Been to mw appointment today, don't know what to think now. 

She initially said she thought baby was engaged then checked again and said she wants me to go for a scan as she may be breech, it's either that or a bony arse. My bump has always been 1 cm smaller than my week, today I'm 38+3 weeks pregnant. But bump is still showing 36. 
Then she did my blood pressure and it's 131/97! She did it 4 times and it didn't drop. My last appointment I had high blood pressure and after resting up for a couple of days I went back and all was fine. This time she phoned hospital who told me to go straight down. So spent 2 hrs being monitored and blood pressure came down and baby was monitored she is perfect thankfully. 
I'm just not sure what to think about my bump measuring a bit small. Although I feel huge everyone comments that I'm not huge but I'm naturally small anyway, and my mw says I'm basically just carrying baby nothing else, but now I'm worrying that the placenta is bad or there isn't much fluid. OH is frantic and I'm pretending I'm chilled to try and calm him (god help me when I give birth with him with me). :hugs:Xx


----------



## Hope115

Kandidancer- awe keep us posted- my DH ges really stressed too when i have to go to the MD's for baby- almost went into preterm labor at 35 weeks- now watch me go overdue lol. I just him he can stay at the top of the bed and cut the cord once baby is here lol. I also have my best friend who is gonna be in the room with me who just had a baby 9 months ago- so hopefully between the two of them it will all be good :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Kandidancer said:


> Been to mw appointment today, don't know what to think now.
> 
> She initially said she thought baby was engaged then checked again and said she wants me to go for a scan as she may be breech, it's either that or a bony arse. My bump has always been 1 cm smaller than my week, today I'm 38+3 weeks pregnant. But bump is still showing 36.
> Then she did my blood pressure and it's 131/97! She did it 4 times and it didn't drop. My last appointment I had high blood pressure and after resting up for a couple of days I went back and all was fine. This time she phoned hospital who told me to go straight down. So spent 2 hrs being monitored and blood pressure came down and baby was monitored she is perfect thankfully.
> I'm just not sure what to think about my bump measuring a bit small. Although I feel huge everyone comments that I'm not huge but I'm naturally small anyway, and my mw says I'm basically just carrying baby nothing else, but now I'm worrying that the placenta is bad or there isn't much fluid. OH is frantic and I'm pretending I'm chilled to try and calm him (god help me when I give birth with him with me). :hugs:Xx

If baby is starting to engage then your fundal height can start to drop back a bit as it probably means that you bump is dropping iykwim? 
I have measured either accurate or one week behind but since 36 weeks it has started to measure a little more behind, at my 40 week appointment this Tuesday I was measuring 37 weeks as she is now 2/5ths engaged. :)


----------



## JayMari

Came back from dr's appointment. At 36 weeks I was 1.5 dilated and now at 39 I am 3 cms. He said he's sure I'm having my LO before my due date. Yeah right! I hate when they get my hopes up like that . But I'm glad I have some progress.
Don't know if it was the walking, the sex, or I'm just naturally dilating


----------



## lauraairving

I posted a thread earlier as ive chemical burned down below with hair removal cream. Anyway had a lot of blood on the tissue so I've used a mirror to look. There's a cut there so the bloods not coming from inside. But I'd just wiped and there was clear liquid like dripping out of me. Not like loads but a few drips as I was looking. I've just put a pad on, could it just be discharge?


----------



## Blah11

I think I've overdone it on my gym ball :( my whole vagina is achey and sore after bouncing away for an hour or so. Not done anything either contraction or even braxton hicks wise. Oh well another day down!


----------



## Blah11

lauraairving said:


> I posted a thread earlier as ive chemical burned down below with hair removal cream. Anyway had a lot of blood on the tissue so I've used a mirror to look. There's a cut there so the bloods not coming from inside. But I'd just wiped and there was clear liquid like dripping out of me. Not like loads but a few drips as I was looking. I've just put a pad on, could it just be discharge?

Could be but maybe not :)!


----------



## lauraairving

I've got a pad on to monitor it! I hope I'm not in labour lol my chemic burn is really hurting :(


----------



## Blah11

:( are you taking paracetamol? Shame we can't have ibuprofen cos that'd be good. Get some witch hazel gel tomorrow hun x


----------



## Babywhisperer

lauraairving said:


> I posted a thread earlier as ive chemical burned down below with hair removal cream. Anyway had a lot of blood on the tissue so I've used a mirror to look. There's a cut there so the bloods not coming from inside. But I'd just wiped and there was clear liquid like dripping out of me. Not like loads but a few drips as I was looking. I've just put a pad on, could it just be discharge?

Aloe will help the burn too. 

Just got back from work and running errands. My underwear was soaked with discharge and I'm much more wet than I have been. I also had stomach cramps and a clear out. I guess getting up at 5 and going to work could have helped me make some progress?

Finally made dh install car seat base as he's been putting it off. Thank bod for YouTube. They had a 5 min video that was DH proof !!


----------



## MBGibbs

Oooh exciting Laura, hopefully you go into labour soon because you deserve that little baby! How's the stinging feeling?
<3


----------



## Babywhisperer

Been having a lot of belly tightening and stronger period type cramps in front. So tired. Going to bed early, will see how I feel for work tomorrow. Definitely want to do another acupuncture session tomorrow. Dh said I was moaning in my sleep again last night like I was in pain. I remember period like cramps waking me up a few times. 

Will this ever develop into something? Fridays appt better show some progress!


----------



## jesssika

Oh Laura! Sods luck you'll go into labour with this burn!


----------



## skainatsky

As of Monday I was 3cm dilated, got my sweep, today lost my plug and have been very sore ever since. This is my 4th and my last 3 were born two weeks early is naturally I was hoping for the similar outcome... 38.3...


----------



## hels08

Well after being told foe 6 weeks i wont make my due date in now officially overdue! Had a sweep yesterday and had backache and mild pains but nothing significant, getting bored now lol


----------



## lauraairving

I don't think it was my waters but I have the midwife today ;) going to see what she thinks whilst doing my sweep! The stinging is still awful I'm dreading having to explain to my midwife haha! Thanks for all your concerns will keep you updated:)!


----------



## Hope115

Did alot of last min shoppig today- was running around for like 5 hours- now having alot of pelvic pressure and period like pains but no BH or tightenings. Also did number 2 three times today! Maybe i over did it?


----------



## Blah11

Bah still pregnant here too! Belly feels very tight in general today she's running out of room lol nothing more to report sadly. Gonna get my little girl off to school then its her nativity and im getting highlights tonight :)


----------



## molly76

Well ladies still pregnant here too, was unwell on tues came in to get checked yesterday, they have admitted me overnight for fluids as I am dehydrated! They say it could be an infection or the start of labour, fingers crossed it's the latter! Hope u r all keeping well and have those babies soon!


----------



## tublet

Still pregnant here! Sweep this morning and induction been booked in!


----------



## lauraairving

December babies are stubborn :(


----------



## Kandidancer

Is it worth phoning hospital, my feet and ankles are swollen this morning. I was at hospital y'day with high blood pressure 131/97, which did come down quite quickly. And I've got a growth scan at 2:30 today. I've read my hospital notes and they have written a trace of protein in my urine too. I'm just worried it could be something bad xx:hugs:


----------



## tublet

lauraairving said:


> December babies are stubborn :(

Maybe they all want to be born on Christmas Day?!


----------



## tublet

Kandidancer said:


> Is it worth phoning hospital, my feet and ankles are swollen this morning. I was at hospital y'day with high blood pressure 131/97, which did come down quite quickly. And I've got a growth scan at 2:30 today. I've read my hospital notes and they have written a trace of protein in my urine too. I'm just worried it could be something bad xx:hugs:

I would phone up, no point in sitting there just worrying :hugs:

Your hoping to be going later today anyway you could mention this on the phone?


----------



## Zuki

lauraairving said:


> December babies are stubborn :(

Maybe this lot just take after their mothers...? :haha:


----------



## lou belle

my OH has been telling me bubs will be a stubborn so and so just like me, cant image possibly being preg fr another 4 weeks but at the same time i dont feel like im at the "this is d last straw" uncomfortable stage yet.. baby still seems to have a lot of wiggle room and is still only 1/5 engaged! pls move dwn bubs...


----------



## JayMari

Everyone keeps saying I'm going to have baby this week! At first it was exciting but now I'm nervous that he will because I'm not ready, even though I want him out oh sooo badly. 
I've been having braxton hicks all night with a little lower back discomfort and Alittle while ago I felt a little wet down there so I checked and noticed a bit of clear stringy discharge which I assume was part of my plug because it wasn't a lot.


----------



## lauraairving

Sounds so promising jay. Eeee how exciting. You're never going to be prepared for a baby.. I keep trying to tell OH this lol. He's so nervous bless him! Everyone has said the baby will come Sunday at the latest to me so we shall see. I'm not convinced. Unless the sweep really works


----------



## JayMari

If LO does decide to show a little early, I hope he gives me atleast till the weekend. I haven't even finished our hospital bags and baby laundry !
Overall I'm just so nervous about being a mom :/


----------



## Louise88

Well sounds like my hospital are clueless got told baby was engaged on Monday, saw my midwife today and babies not fully engaged he's 2-3/5 I know he can move up and down but I thought once fully engaged they couldn't move. My boy has also gone back to back again :dohh: lol I have a sweep booked for 30th December if he doesn't come before then, I'm actually hoping he stays put as I do live the sound of a New Years baby :D


----------



## mum2liam

Everyones getting closer!! Its exiting!

I had regular braxton hicks last night and in bed, with mild period type cramping under my bump, did for a minute think , oh this could be the start!
I did wash my car and front windows yesterday, so im assuming i over did it.
Still having them but not as regular, and not getting any worse.
But im ever so tired all the time! 
Im super exited tho, only 13 days till xmas day arrgghh.... :)


----------



## lau86

Still here aswell!! Midwife appoitment in half an hour, hope she agrees to do a sweep even though I find it embarrassing (don't know why!)


----------



## Kandidancer

Been to hospital for scan. They are inducing me tonight. Baby has stopped growing showing on bottom line, they're not sure why this has happened. They've given me a sweep (bloody hurt). I'm just soooo scared something is wrong with my baby. They've assured me she's fine, blood, heartbeat, and placenta all fine. But I'm scared something is going to happen to her. Xx


----------



## MBGibbs

Kandi don't panic, I am sure everything will be okay, you will be I'm the best possible care for you and baby, and you finally get to meet your little one!
Keep us updated.
<3


----------



## Babywhisperer

Kandidancer said:


> Been to hospital for scan. They are inducing me tonight. Baby has stopped growing showing on bottom line, they're not sure why this has happened. They've given me a sweep (bloody hurt). I'm just soooo scared something is wrong with my baby. They've assured me she's fine, blood, heartbeat, and placenta all fine. But I'm scared something is going to happen to her. Xx

Deep breaths, they are being overly cautious which is good. Baby will be fine. They just don't want to take any chances. Stay positive and focus on the fact you'll see you baby healthy as can be very soon. Your attitude will affect how things go so try and relax, if there was a dire emergency they'd have you sectioned already with baby out.


----------



## Kandidancer

Thanks ladies I think I'm probably in shock to be fair. May have a shower and try and calm myself down a bit xx:hugs:


----------



## lola85

Good luck Hun! Hope you have a quick and straight forward induction and labour just focus on the end result :) update when you can xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have been losing my plug throughout the day today after my sweep yesterday. I was really not expecting anything to happen but it has!! xXx


----------



## RUBY2122

Good luck Kandidancer...am sure baby will be fine, try not to worry although I realise that is impossible! 

Good luck Nickinoonoo....sounds very promising! !!


----------



## JayMari

I've been losing thick clear mucus all morning. Is this my plug? I'm worried im going into labor (just my nerves as a FTM) . The mucus is clear with no blood


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Ladies.. glad to see 2 more babies have arrived safely.. hope mum and babies are fine :) good luck to all others, heres hoping you havent got long left to wait to meet your precious bundles..
ive made a group for us all
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2082859-december-babies-2013-a.html#post30862879

im not sure if that link will work so if it doesnt then its in the baby and parenting groups for us all to keep in touch and have a chat with how each other are and babies growing etc..
fingers crossed i see you there soon :) xx


----------



## Hope115

Kandi- thinking of u n ur lil one today!!! Sounds like they r just beig safe- if they were truly worried they would have sectioned u already. Concentrate more on the fact u get to meet your LO soon! I know easier said then done.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Heading home from work. Getting annoyed with all the comments about if my water will break at work, aren't I cutting it close, why are you here? I'm trying to stay busy and not milk the excuse of being prego for not coming into work when I feel up to it. Trust me if I felt that something was imminent I'd stay home. They all look at me like a ticking time bomb. 

Have dr appt tomorrow at 9am and then working from home. Hoping I can squeeze in a acupuncture session today.


----------



## lauraairving

I had my sweep. I'm 1cm dilated. I've had pink discharge now just had blood streaked mucus. Is this my show or just irritated cervix from sweep ? X


----------



## JayMari

Sounds like it could be either or. Fingers crossed that its your show :happydance:


----------



## RUBY2122

Hey girls...hope you are all ok. Posted birth story now if anyone wants a read. X


----------



## lola85

A guy in a shop today asked how long I had left when I told him he said great our little girl arrived 3weeks early last week....I called him a queue jumper and walked off!!! *hormones* but seriously not due for 9 days and I've had atleast 5 people call/txt today telling me to hurry up!!!


----------



## Blah11

I've had 4 newborn pics on my Facebook wall today! One baby not due for another 5 weeks!
I keep thinking I'm having tightenings but I think its just the baby movement :(
Going shopping tomorrow so will be doing all the silly old wives tales - pineapple, curry, clary sage etc. COME ON BABY DUE DATE IS LOOMING!


----------



## Kandidancer

They've put the pessary thing in, can't remember its name tho. Bloody hurt like hell. We've got a lovely midwife called Sam, she's going to monitor me again at 1 am. So far I've had a couple of tightenings but I mostly feel like I need to fart. Not sure if this is normal or not I shall mention it when she next comes in xx:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Good luck hun hopefully we'll have a baby announcement by tomorrow lunchtime!


----------



## Hope115

So im 1 cm dilated :)!!! LO was measuring in the 34th percentile at 35 weeks and now he is down to the 10th percentile !!! :( they did a NST and he was fine and wiggling all around so doc doesnt seem to concerned since me, my sis and mom were all small at birth- but she wont let me go past 39 weeks just in case- so looks like if i dont go into labor on my own then ill be induced the 22nd or 23rd. At least i wont be goin past due but still scary :(--- ladies that are patiently waiting take comfort in knowing all is well with ur LO and they just want to cook a lil longer cuz they can :)


----------



## ALISON69

Hi all 
Just to let ya know my little girl was born on 11/12/13 at 2.36am 
3 weeks early after being induced with a 36minute labour from start to finish. 
We have names her 
Darcey Jayne


----------



## lauraairving

Yey congrats. Sounds like a few of us have good news tonight! I'm having period pains but they're constant and can't really time them. Nothing too unbearable I'm just not comfy x


----------



## MBGibbs

Congratulations Alison, that's wonderful news.
Laura, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for you because I'm determined you have your little boy before I have mine so you can tell me what it's like! Haha.
<3


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Alison!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ALISON69 said:


> Hi all
> Just to let ya know my little girl was born on 11/12/13 at 2.36am
> 3 weeks early after being induced with a 36minute labour from start to finish.
> We have names her
> Darcey Jayne

Congrats!! Sounds like a lot of progress for you ladies too. I got home from work and zonked out for over and hour then went to acupuncture. I am still having a little white discharge but not a lot. I have my dr appt tomorrow and the acupuncturist told me to call her with any update from the appt. I plan on walking a lot tomorrow to see if I can shake this kid loose! Now if dh could come home from work sometime soon maybe we can dtd but I doubt it.


----------



## tublet

All my aches and pains have stopped! Went to bed feeling ill after my sweep and no nothing! Good thing is my bump has dropped again so at least that's something!

C'mon baby!!!


----------



## JayMari

I've been having a dull lower back ache and bh for most of yesterday and losing clear thick mucus all day. Could this be labor or just my body preparing? I'm worried I'll be in labor and not even know it


----------



## Louise88

JayMari said:


> I've been having a dull lower back ache and bh for most of yesterday and losing clear thick mucus all day. Could this be labor or just my body preparing? I'm worried I'll be in labor and not even know it

Sounds more like its preparing, I've been having lower back ache, loss of plug and lots of BH for weeks and my babies still tucked up in there lol. Try not to worry about not knowing when your in labour, its possible to miss the 1-4 first cm dilation, but you'll deffinatly know once your in established labour (5cm) there's no denying the contractions/pain at that stage. Hope you have your baby soon though :hugs:


----------



## jesssika

Congrats Alison :)


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations Alison! :)


I've had a couple of tightenings this morning that spread round my back and felt more contractiony than braxton hicks but I've not had any since my kids woke up. Got my 2 yr old today as no nursery so wouldn't be great timing anyway lol! Maybe tonight if bub wants ;)


----------



## molly76

Aw congrats Alison! I got home from hospital yesterday! Turns out it was an infection, they attempted a sweep before I left but midwife couldn't reach my cervix! So I guess it will be a while yet, quite disheartened as I have been having a lot of pain and tightenings:nope:


----------



## lauraairving

Hi ladies a bit of an update.. Had pink discharge and a bloody show last night after sweep. Been up all night with pelvic pain but was very upset as the discharge stopped. Been back to bed as I felt rubbish and it's easier to sleep whilst OH is at work and I'm now loosing mucous plug. Please something be happening :'( I had contractions last night I think but none now x


----------



## JayMari

lauraairving said:


> Hi ladies a bit of an update.. Had pink discharge and a bloody show last night after sweep. Been up all night with pelvic pain but was very upset as the discharge stopped. Been back to bed as I felt rubbish and it's easier to sleep whilst OH is at work and I'm now loosing mucous plug. Please something be happening :'( I had contractions last night I think but none now x

It sounds like things are going in the right direction for you.
I still have this annoying backache with bh but the pain isn't progressing. I feel like crap too


----------



## lauraairving

I'm so fed up, as I'm sure you are too:( I just hate not knowing.. I can't cope being pregnant for another 12+ days I really can't :( x


----------



## Blah11

Ive had nothing all day. Backache now but I've been busy today shopping and cleaning. Got lots of ready mmeals in the house just incase!


----------



## lola85

Don't get disheartened Laura I cant imagine how frustrating it is but like jaymari says it sounds like things are moving in the right direction and hopefully you'll have your lo for Christmas &#128512; 

Molly hope your ok now you've got antibiotics! 

Nothing to report for me...if it wasn't for the kicks and big bump I wouldn't believe I was pregnant! This is going to be a January baby I'm convinced! Got family down till 2nd Jan which is 12days after EDD and when ill be induced so can guarantee she will arrive on the 3rd lol!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just saw the Dr and now being monitored. Everything looks good, fluid, cord...doesn't look like any contractions so far. She said the cramping and discharge are from the cervix softening but I'm maybe only a fingertip dilated which last week I was completely closed. Ho hum.


----------



## MBGibbs

Same goes for me Lola.. Our due dates are only a day apart though which is probably why. 
Laura I have my fingers crossed for you. <3


----------



## lauraairving

Thankyou everyone. Hopefully I'll have some news for you all soon! Xx


----------



## RUBY2122

Hang in there Laura...remember my response to thread when I hit 38+5...I totally thought all symptoms had gone and I was gonna be in for long haul...and before the day was out he was here!! It wont be long now.


----------



## lauraairving

You ladies are keeping me going! I'm fed up of hearing silly remarks from friends and family telling to stop being impatient! Loving all your support thankyou :) I'll be on the way to hospital posting in this thread to let you all know for sure haha xx


----------



## letdoit

This wait is driving me bananas. Come on baby Maison ....mummy can't wait to hold you. 

EDD : 18/12/2013

I initially thought I was going to be early ...but no symptoms at all.

Lets hang on there ...ladies


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I lost my plug yesterday and feel absolutely no different, was hoping it may start something but still very much pregnant... My waters broke with my daughter at 38+2 which is what I am today and I delivered her at 38+4... Was hoping to follow suit this time haha xXx


----------



## jazzandru

Everything I thought was a symptom has led to nothing. EDD is Weds. Was hoping not to need the sweep that is booked Monday but unless something drastically changes over the weekend.....


----------



## jesssika

Don't know whether bubba is just tricking me or something may be happening... Having tightenings of my bump with period like pain underneath that stretches around my lower back like a band every 25-ish minutes, lasting about a minute, has been going all night!! (It's 7:30am where I live right now) hoping I won't need Tuesdays appointment lol! Knowing my luck these are just braxton hicks playing tricks on me, wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Blah11

My little one has been mega active tonight. Shes been rolling around for agggges and setting off bhs. Still have an achey back but no tightening in it so I know I'm not having contractions booo.
Hoping her crazy movement is her trying to move down.


----------



## MBGibbs

How's it going Jesssika?
<3


----------



## hels08

Me too jessika, not much after sweep weds but for last few hrs had huge big clumps of plug and tightening's on n off, not painful but uncomfortable, hoping it turns into something in exhausted and ready now!! X


----------



## lauraairving

Yey Jess keep us updated!! 
I've just got back ache and had lightening from his head when he moves. Nothing regular it's just constant xx


----------



## MBGibbs

Oooh back in the game! I've just had awful diarrhoea (sorry guys!) but this makes me hopeful as it's the only sign I've had for a while now..
<3


----------



## lou belle

spent aaages bouncing on my ball today n yesterday nd think it might have helped baby drop! thought bump looked a little lower but decided it was wishful thinking, then OH came home nd told me bump looks a lot lower nd more pressure! small victory but it really is d little things these days..


----------



## JayMari

Symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I am becoming obsessed. I need a break


----------



## Hope115

I just lost my mucous plug !!!


----------



## JayMari

Hope115 said:


> I just lost my mucous plug !!!


Was it bloody?


----------



## Hope115

It was alot of clear/white relly thick jelly like mucous one half and then the other half was dark brown with a lil pink tinged. I almost took a pic but figured ppl would appreciate me not too lol.


----------



## JayMari

Hope115 said:


> It was alot of clear/white relly thick jelly like mucous one half and then the other half was dark brown with a lil pink tinged. I almost took a pic but figured ppl would appreciate me not too lol.

Sounds promising! Update us


----------



## JayMari

Still having this dull back ache with my braxton hicks. 2 days now. Lost clear mucus plug. And nothing else! Uugh this is frustrating.when am I gonna go into labor!:cry:


----------



## RUBY2122

My money is on today...for both of you Hope115 and Jaymari!


----------



## JayMari

RUBY2122 said:


> My money is on today...for both of you Hope115 and Jaymari!

Lol please don't get my hopes up


----------



## lauraairving

Labour watch is boring. I get all excited n gear up OH then nothing. This baby is such a tease. He's going to be a handful when he's here lol x


----------



## hels08

just lost a load more plug! seriously dont know how i can lose anymore, must have the biggest ever! there really cant be anything left inside me! with my last DD i lost it in the morning and she was here 12 hours later, been losing it 3 days now and still nada! just the normal stomach cramps that ive had a few days, come on now baby, mummy is done!


----------



## jesssika

My tightenings have tapered off :( waaaah haha


----------



## tublet

Still nothing sigh! 5 days until my induction. As much as it's not what I wanted (or ever thought I would need) at least the end is in sight!


----------



## Louise88

My bump has halved in size over night (just by view not measurements lol) and I'm experiencing cramps, baby could just be in a weird position causing my bump to shrink or it could be my waters and baby dropping, suppose il just have to Wait and see :)


----------



## lau86

I'm not sure I can keep coming on here, having a real downer at the moment! It seems like everyone is having a baby (early might I add!) except me! I know most of you are in this situation so it's all in my head but it's harddddddd. Where's my little bundle.


----------



## Blah11

Nothing again for me. I'm extremely tired today thanks to my 2 year old deciding sleep is something he doesn't need lol


----------



## Blah11

& I'm due tomorrow so looks like I'll be joining you guys in the overdue club :(


----------



## JayMari

lau86 said:


> I'm not sure I can keep coming on here, having a real downer at the moment! It seems like everyone is having a baby (early might I add!) except me! I know most of you are in this situation so it's all in my head but it's harddddddd. Where's my little bundle.

Aww its ok Hun. Everyone is different, don't let it bring you down. We will all have the same results in the end whether we are early or late :hugs:


----------



## lauraairving

Lau I actually have days where I think I've got depression haha!! I love coming on here as it's the only place I know I'll be understood but then the early babies are breaking my heart haha. But strangely I'm also really happy for the ladies and love reading their stories. Hormones aye? X


----------



## tublet

lauraairving said:


> Lau I actually have days where I think I've got depression haha!! I love coming on here as it's the only place I know I'll be understood but then the early babies are breaking my heart haha. But strangely I'm also really happy for the ladies and love reading their stories. Hormones aye? X

I'm the same, I'm also at a point where I have waited so long I'm convinced I'm going to be induced so just no stressing and going to enjoy my last 5 days before I go into hospital!


----------



## Louise88

lau86 said:


> I'm not sure I can keep coming on here, having a real downer at the moment! It seems like everyone is having a baby (early might I add!) except me! I know most of you are in this situation so it's all in my head but it's harddddddd. Where's my little bundle.

:hugs: I'm sure il be exactly where you are now in a couple of weeks, I'm convinced il be joking the January baby thread instead lol


----------



## lauraairving

In trying to think of a plan of action as I know baba is coming via induction Christmas Day. I can't decide whether to have a pretend Xmas on Xmas Eve or after baba is here. I've got him so much my first Christmas goodies so I'll probably wait until after hmmm. Such a disaster. Naughty baba causing me so much hassle haha. I'm going to walk around a Christmas market for a few hours to see if baba comes xx


----------



## tublet

We had a pretend Christmas last weekend, we had a big turkey roast and exchanged Christmas cards. We figured even if baby did arrive on time we would be so out of it on Christmas Day due to lack of sleep we would celebrate early!


----------



## Louise88

lauraairving said:


> In trying to think of a plan of action as I know baba is coming via induction Christmas Day. I can't decide whether to have a pretend Xmas on Xmas Eve or after baba is here. I've got him so much my first Christmas goodies so I'll probably wait until after hmmm. Such a disaster. Naughty baba causing me so much hassle haha. I'm going to walk around a Christmas market for a few hours to see if baba comes xx

We've decided that if baby comes on Xmas day we will celebrate Christmas on Boxing Day instead considering I get out of hospital same day like I want :)


----------



## Kelskiii

Our beautiful baby *** GIRL *** Rosie Marie arrived 12/12/13 at 6.17am weighing 7.4lb.

Yellow bump turned pink!!

Quick birth story ... waters leaking 11.30am 11/12 contractions started coming every 3 to 5 minutes from 3pm ... Went to the toilet at 9pm gush of waters full of baby poop ... Straight to hospital stuck to a bed on monitors, clip on baby's head, blood taken from baby several times. Contractions started coming on top of each other from 1am, tens machine got me through to this point then gas&air from 1am ... got to 4am still not dilated enough to push they gave me diamorphine to make me sleep during the "one minute" break I was getting so I had energy to push. Started pushing at 6am ... 6 pushes & little miss was here!!

Then tens machine was the best thing ever!!! I used it all the way through & don't know how I would of managed without it.

We got home last night, breastfeeding going well, struggling at first but we seem to be getting there. Rosie has also recently found her very high pitched voice!!

Good luck to everyone !! Will be back on the boards once visitors have eased off !!


----------



## Louise88

Congrats on your baby girl kelskiiii!


----------



## Louise88

Cramps are still happening and I'm starting to loose huge bits of plug also getting a lot of lightening pain in my cervix really hope this is the build up of labour starting soon!


----------



## jesssika

Can't help but feel so jealous of the ladies going early also! Where's my baby :( 
Congrats to all of you though, I'm happy for you all :D stupid hormones haha!


----------



## JayMari

It is now 7 am in the states and I have yet to fall asleep. Having a lot of discomfort in my lower back with every BH . It's not painful really, just really irritating. There's no pattern either. It's really frustrating that I'm so exhausted and can't sleep with these BH. I'm ready to lose my mind :cry: :cry:


----------



## lauraairving

Congratulations on your new baby:)

I'm also soooo jealous Jess. I'm sure these ladies understand, they have felt the same way at some point lol! 

I have a pad on and having LOADS of yellow watery discharge. Had a bit more of a bloody show this morning.. But only a tiny bit. Everyone guessed baby would come tonight or tomorrow on my guess the date and weight so fingers crossed. It's my Nan's 69th birthday today, so would've been lovely for baby to share it. It's 1pm now so looking unlikely :(


----------



## lauraairving

Has anyone else had yellow discharge:(? The nhs website says it could be an infection but I dunno if it's just more plug ..


----------



## Babywhisperer

JayMari said:


> It is now 7 am in the states and I have yet to fall asleep. Having a lot of discomfort in my lower back with every BH . It's not painful really, just really irritating. There's no pattern either. It's really frustrating that I'm so exhausted and can't sleep with these BH. I'm ready to lose my mind :cry: :cry:

I was up late too, until 1am. Baby is back to knocking around and causing pain in my pelvis. No position relieves this. Everyone is calling and saying they have had me on their minds and that they think I will go very very soon. Saw some cousins, aunt and uncle last night that are in town and they all want me to go today! They want to meet him before they leave tomorrow. Ummmm yeah I'll get right on that for you. Going for acupuncture session #3 in a little while then off to friends to see their baby who came a week early. Grrrrr. I want to avoid induction and having a large baby but I've come to accept that I have no control. I just want a healthy baby. It's still such an abstract thing to me that I will be holding my baby or how I will feel. I can't wrap my head around it. 

What's bothering me right now is one friend in particular that bad a bad labor experience. She was induced, stalled at 5cm and after 30 hrs had a c section. She is having a hard time hearing up for trying to have another baby bc she's so scared of that happening again. She has been really negative and keeps telling me I'm going late and keeps telling me all the negative things she experienced. It's like telling someone whose about to get on a plane how you almost died in a plane crash and that you never want to fly again. It's not supportive and it's not nice. I'm avoiding talking to her. Dh thinks my positive attitude and how he keeps telling her and her dh that I've had such an easy pregnancy and haven't complained at all really must irk the hell out of her. She keeps saying we have no clue how hard labor, coming home, breast feeding, having no life, and all the changes are. I guess I don't look at the negative like she does, I look at how wonderful this blessing is and how grateful we are bc we didn't get prego after trying for one month like she did. I really wish people thought before they spoke. 

End rant.


----------



## Blah11

lauraairving said:


> Has anyone else had yellow discharge:(? The nhs website says it could be an infection but I dunno if it's just more plug ..

My plug is yellowy green :/


----------



## lauraairving

I've had like mucous, like a jelly thing haha, a bloody show, pink discharge and now I've got yellow discharge. Pregnancy is sooooool lovely!:( and confusing


----------



## RUBY2122

Kelskiii said:


> Our beautiful baby *** GIRL *** Rosie Marie arrived 12/12/13 at 6.17am weighing 7.4lb.
> 
> Yellow bump turned pink!!
> 
> Quick birth story ... waters leaking 11.30am 11/12 contractions started coming every 3 to 5 minutes from 3pm ... Went to the toilet at 9pm gush of waters full of baby poop ... Straight to hospital stuck to a bed on monitors, clip on baby's head, blood taken from baby several times. Contractions started coming on top of each other from 1am, tens machine got me through to this point then gas&air from 1am ... got to 4am still not dilated enough to push they gave me diamorphine to make me sleep during the "one minute" break I was getting so I had energy to push. Started pushing at 6am ... 6 pushes & little miss was here!!
> 
> Then tens machine was the best thing ever!!! I used it all the way through & don't know how I would of managed without it.
> 
> We got home last night, breastfeeding going well, struggling at first but we seem to be getting there. Rosie has also recently found her very high pitched voice!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone !! Will be back on the boards once visitors have eased off !!

Yay!!! Congrats! !


----------



## lauraairving

It's been 48 hours since my sweep nothing's guna happen now:(:(:( will have to have another Monday :(


----------



## lou belle

Girls how are you all coping wth this fed up feeling? :( Especially those who are overdue?

Im still only 38weeks but cant seem to snap out of it and suck it up! iv had a pretty good pregnancy nd nt too many physical complaints but now im just done in.. i want my baby in my arms NOW. im pissed at myself fr feeling like this wen i cud have potentially 3 and a half weeks left befre i meet my baby. Im dying to know if its a boy or girl, dying to settle on a name, dying to hold him/her so close!! i havnt been doing my usual walking the past week n i miss it, the weathers so awful here nd i really dnt wanna get sick so iv been staying in...


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

lauraairving said:


> It's been 48 hours since my sweep nothing's guna happen now:(:(:( will have to have another Monday :(

Same here been three days for me, I lost my plug Thursday but nothing since xXx


----------



## lauraairving

Lou you just have to plod along:( I've had depression I swear haha!! I've had days where I've just laid in bed all day feeling sorry for myself! Xx

Nikki it's so annoying. I'm having pains but they're constant not like contractions. It's like lightening with backache xx


----------



## JayMari

Omg just gave birth !
Baby boy , 8 pounds 8 ounces. Waters broke at 9:15 and he born at 11:45 am . Its now 1:21 pm.
Birth story when i get a chance


----------



## lauraairving

YEYYYY! Finally jay. Who am I going to complain to now? You were my agony aunt hehehe. OMG ruby predicted you'd have baba today.. How scary!!! Congratulations him. Sounds like a very quick birth well done x


----------



## Louise88

Congrats jay! I'm well jealous lol how my birth goes that quick!


----------



## Hope115

Yay congrats Jay- u gave birth like my kother does- really really quick, eith me her wtarrs broke n i was there within 4 hours, with my sis her waters broke and she was almost delivered in the car on the way to the hospital!! Congrats.

Not having any signs after losing my plug yesterday. Really hoping i go into labor myself- im terrified and having nightmares of being induced at 39 weeks :( what if my body isnt ready n then i have to have a csection, what if baby isnt ready :(--- no one in my family has ever needed to be induced or have a csection (n i have 8 aunts and many cousins). I know baby is measuring small and they r worried- its just getting really scary for me... Induction and to worry about baby :(- kinda freakin out


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations jaymari!


----------



## lou belle

wow jaymari well done!! congratulations :D


----------



## lola85

Congrats jaymari!!! X


----------



## Babywhisperer

JayMari said:


> Omg just gave birth !
> Baby boy , 8 pounds 8 ounces. Waters broke at 9:15 and he born at 11:45 am . Its now 1:21 pm.
> Birth story when i get a chance

Congrats!! What a fast labor! Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## mum2liam

Congrats on all the new babies ladies!

I think ive overdo e it, my back aches and baby feels so low, im getting punching below my hairline down there.
We hired the rug doctor today, wanted to have fresh carpets for xmas/baby
Then i went to tesco to get some bits, been having several BHs for days now, so been on my feet all day And have an achy lower back and still having these BHs which do have a little pain with them.

Have to have a little rant tho, 
Im a little bored of close relatives, thinking they can predict when baby is coming. My reply is always, well no one knows, and i get back, well i just have a feeling im telling you.
Im like hang on, i have lots of feelings, ie. aches, pains, BHs etc etc. and even i cant attempt to predict it.
I think if i do have him early i will soon get fed up with all the " i told you so" i knew it comments lol


----------



## MBGibbs

Oh my goodness how exciting! Congratulations!
<3


----------



## Blah11

Loads of cervical pain tonight so hopefully she's dropped! Due date tomorrow so def time to come out baby!


----------



## RUBY2122

Many congrats JayMari! !!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> Loads of cervical pain tonight so hopefully she's dropped! Due date tomorrow so def time to come out baby!

Me too! Lots of shooting pains when I went to see my friends 2 week old baby boy then all of a sudden....it was like someone put a cellphone on vibrate in my vagina. I kept looking for my phone but it was in the car. It went on for a minute or 2 then stopped then began again. We went to dinner and it happened again! What are these vibrations??


----------



## ClairAye

JayMari said:


> Omg just gave birth !
> Baby boy , 8 pounds 8 ounces. Waters broke at 9:15 and he born at 11:45 am . Its now 1:21 pm.
> Birth story when i get a chance

That was fast! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

I'm joining in now, I said I'm happy to go after 39 weeks but I'll give in now :haha:


----------



## nyomi1990

Hey guys just too let yous know I had my gawjus little girl Lilah Rae on the 12. 12. 13. She weighed 7 pounds 7 oz's, Established labour started at around 3.45 when my irregular contractions changed too every 3 mins I was checked at 4.30 and was 6 cm dilated and within the hour I was pushing away, she was born at 6.49am and I could never have done it without the help of my partner and my mom who made me laugh as much as they could through my pain :) 

Never been so happy in all my life. she is beautiful.

Fingers crossed it happens very soon for all of you!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







1463971_693849173981376_1068253716_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 0









1474420_692975947402032_1188869152_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ClairAye

nyomi1990 said:


> Hey guys just too let yous know I had my gawjus little girl Lilah Rae on the 12. 12. 13. She weighed 7 pounds 7 oz's, Established labour started at around 3.45 when my irregular contractions changed too every 3 mins I was checked at 4.30 and was 6 cm dilated and within the hour I was pushing away, she was born at 6.49am and I could never have done it without the help of my partner and my mom who made me laugh as much as they could through my pain :)
> 
> Never been so happy in all my life. she is beautiful.
> 
> Fingers crossed it happens very soon for all of you!!!!!!!!!

She is absolutely gorgeous! :flow:


----------



## nyomi1990

Thankyou :)


----------



## molly76

JayMari said:


> Omg just gave birth !
> Baby boy , 8 pounds 8 ounces. Waters broke at 9:15 and he born at 11:45 am . Its now 1:21 pm.
> Birth story when i get a chance

Woo hoo congratulations:flower:


----------



## molly76

nyomi1990 said:


> Hey guys just too let yous know I had my gawjus little girl Lilah Rae on the 12. 12. 13. She weighed 7 pounds 7 oz's, Established labour started at around 3.45 when my irregular contractions changed too every 3 mins I was checked at 4.30 and was 6 cm dilated and within the hour I was pushing away, she was born at 6.49am and I could never have done it without the help of my partner and my mom who made me laugh as much as they could through my pain :)
> 
> Never been so happy in all my life. she is beautiful.
> 
> Fingers crossed it happens very soon for all of you!!!!!!!!!

Just gorgeous congratulations:flower:


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Loads of cervical pain tonight so hopefully she's dropped! Due date tomorrow so def time to come out baby!

Me too can hardly walk at all this evening, so swollen down below, feel as if baby is going to fall out:shrug:


----------



## lauraairving

I'm having lots of back ache and pains.. It's nothing timeable at the moment. I think it's definitely contractions but I just hope they actually progress. I've had a few false starts since my s&s.


----------



## ClairAye

Oooh, bounce, Laura, bounce! :)


----------



## MBGibbs

Come on Laura <3


----------



## Babywhisperer

lauraairving said:


> I'm having lots of back ache and pains.. It's nothing timeable at the moment. I think it's definitely contractions but I just hope they actually progress. I've had a few false starts since my s&s.

Walk those stairs!!!


----------



## Louise88

Good luck Laura really hope this is it for you! Think your babies made you 
Wait long enough, hoping for a positive update ;)

After loosing huge amounts of plug yesterday, getting lots of cramps and I had load of BH last night that turned painful I've woke up to my body feeling just about normal again, ah well not my turn just yet :)


----------



## Blah11

Good luck for today laura!

My wee man isn't very well today bless him. Nothing new to report cept more mucus loss but it was less globs of jelly like it has been and more like egg whites but about a dozen eggs worth haha! No blood sadly!


----------



## lola85

Good luck Laura I really hope this is it for you!!!

I wish *hormones* and being over emotional was a sign of labour ha! I woke up about 2hours ago and started crying and haven't stopped since...DH must think I've lost it completely &#128514;


----------



## lauraairving

Just woken up and feel fine I'm sooo upset I'm laid in bed crying haha. I'm so fed up x


----------



## lauraairving

Do u think they'd induce me for depression lol?


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations to all the mummies.
Quick update I shall post my birth and pics very soon, I had my baby girl Darcie India. She was born at 12:03 pm (good guess Blah) on Friday 13th December. She weighs 5lb 12 and 1/2 ounce. So am happy with the weight as the dr and mw thought she would be much less. The birth was very traumatic, my blood pressure was through the roof mostly staying at 140/105 and Darcie was very distressed. We had to have ventouse delivery in the end. But we came home yesterday afternoon, she is breatfeeding well and hopefully my milk will come through very very soon. But we are both doing fine and she is absolutely gorgeous I couldnt be more in love. Good luck to all waiting patiently mummies And those that aren't xx:hugs:


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations kandidancer xxxx


----------



## JayMari

Hi ladies. Just updating alittle. Everythings great. We are still at the hospital until tomorrow. Will post pics and birth stort then because im on mobile right now. He came when i least expected it . Lol i was actually on this site in the middle of a really long moan about how im done symptom spotting and then POP, my water broke! Somethin i wanted to experience :) goodluck ladies. Looking forward to some more babies this week!


----------



## lau86

Aww congratulations jaymari and kandidancer!x


----------



## JayMari

Laura and blah sound like they are next! My back aches started wednesday and i gave birth saturday.  Also lost mucus plug for days with no blood at all.
And i would wake up feeling normal again. So goodluck ladies!


----------



## tublet

Congratulations everyone!

I think I'm going to be the last one left on this thread!


----------



## jesssika

Tublet don't be so sure! Haha I'm absolutely gutted with not having my LO!


----------



## Louise88

Lol tub let I wouldn't worry about that I still have a good 3weeks maximum left of my pregnancy  I'm sure my baby will make me suffer the full 3 weeks as well!


----------



## Blah11

Ive felt much more uncomfortable today. It feels like her moving but in my hips? !


----------



## lauraairving

I'm defo guna be last lol! I've had a bath and relaxed again now after a morning of family and friends pissing me off telling me to be patient. I'm just going to count down to Christmas Day and pretend it's my due date(induction date). I feel like deleting my facebook in the meantime as I can't be doing with people saying things like "good things come to those who wait" and all this hahahaha


----------



## Blah11

Its much worse with first baby I bet. At least my monsters keep me busy!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Hi, I know I've only posted on this thread a couple of times but just thought I would let you know that I had my little girl on Friday, 3 days overdue after having no signs whatsoever.

I started getting a few pains not long after lunch time but nothing more than braxton hicks with a bit of period pains, at 4 I phoned the hospital to say I thought I was having contractions but wasn't 100% sure, they was about 4 minutes apart and the hospital said to wait for half hour, within 10 minutes they got a bit stronger and went to 2-3 minutes apart so I phoned them back to say I was going in. We arrived at the hospital at 5.30 where I was 5cm and she was born an hour later in the water.
She was born at 7lb 8oz so not bad considering the midwife had said she would be pretty small only a few days before. 

Good luck to you all still waiting. :)


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations! Lots of babies arriving now!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

It's lovely to hear of all these new babies arriving for the festive season :) Congrats to all the new arrivals and their families xXx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## linz85

Well I'm getting slightly fed up now. Going to be induced on Saturday if baby doesn't show up by then :( Ive got no symptoms apart from a little bum ache every now and again! GRRr was induced with my first DD so I'm guessing I'm heading that way again lol x


----------



## MBGibbs

Hmm.. I'm starting to doubt the fact that I'm even having a baby anymore.
No signs at all! <3


----------



## lola85

MBGibbs said:


> Hmm.. I'm starting to doubt the fact that I'm even having a baby anymore.
> No signs at all! <3

I think we're destined for a Christmas baby and/or a New Years baby between us!! &#128521;


----------



## tublet

I have been to the toilet a lot today - first sign??


----------



## lauraairving

Pray my stretch and sweep works tomorrow please ladies! I have another 2 more booked after that= 4 sweeps! Don't really fancy that them induction blaaaaaaaaah xx


----------



## MBGibbs

Oh god Lola I hope not. I think I'd prefer New Years..
It will work Laura do not fear, you won't last until Christmas Day.
<3


----------



## lauraairving

Good job I didn't find my first one painful or I'd be crying haha. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

My first one hurt like hell, I am dreading my next one on Wednesday :( xXx


----------



## Blah11

Usually they will only hurt if your cervix isn't very favourable.

I have the hospital tomorrow morning booo :( was hoping id had her and not have to go.


----------



## jazzandru

I hope s & s doesn't hurt too much as I have one tomorrow. Had so hoped not to need it.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

They said it was favourable and 1-2 dilated but still bloody hurt, made me swear anyway, maybe I'm just a wimp lol xXx


----------



## Blah11

I was already 3-4cm when I had my sweep last pregnancy maybe thats the difference? 

Desperation calls so doing a bit of nipple stimulation lol


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I been tweaking the old nips too but nothing as of yet :( Did get a few mild pains Friday night after I did it but they soon went xXx


----------



## lau86

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I been tweaking the old nips too but nothing as of yet :( Did get a few mild pains Friday night after I did it but they soon went xXx

Sorry but lol!!! The things we resort to ey.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Indeed! Hip shaking, nip rubbing, very glam this pregnancy malarky eh :) xXx


----------



## lauraairving

My s&s didn't hurt at all. I actually was laughing whilst she was doing it cos she touched babies head and it made him go wild hahaha. SHe was freaked out cos I was laughing and swept around quite a few times haha. I'm a wuss when it comes to pain too! I was 1cm. Hoping things have moved along tomorrow. I really didn't think I'd need it :( was convinced my sweep would work as I've had soooo many signs! Still loosing mucous plug!


----------



## Blah11

I think I've had a few tightenings tonight. Does anyone find it tricky to tell the difference between baby movements and braxton hicks?


----------



## lauraairving

Yes!! My belly goes hard when he moves anyway.. Also, I get lots of pain when he moves his head and I keep getting scared it's contractions ha


----------



## Blah11

Glad its not just me being stupid!


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies can I join you. Am 37+4 with my second baby. Last time I developed high BP (no protein but was incredibly swollen too) and so was induced at 39 weeks exactly. Ended up with a c section at fully dilated. So I've never gone into labour naturally...

This time I've been on aspirin. Ive had no swelling really until this last week just a mild amount of my feet and fingers. But I've had headaches every day so took myself to the midwife drop in on fri. My BP has started to go up again :-( It's nothing too significant at this point but my head is hurting every day. I see the consultant on wed anyway for a sweep (only 38 wks but 39/40 is Xmas day and New Year's Day!) but the midwife wants me back tomorrow to check my BP. I just have a feeling I'm not going to get much further again. My body clearly just rejects pregnancy at this stage

Am hoping for a VBAC so trying all sorts to get myself into labour! Lots of pressure very low down. Plenty of tightenings. Nothing else. Any tips ladies!


----------



## ClairAye

Blah11 said:


> I think I've had a few tightenings tonight. Does anyone find it tricky to tell the difference between baby movements and braxton hicks?

Yes! When s/he shoves their bum out I have no idea if it's that or BH most times!


----------



## MBGibbs

Blah11, me too!
<3


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> I think I've had a few tightenings tonight. Does anyone find it tricky to tell the difference between baby movements and braxton hicks?

I have a hard time too because he pushes out with his butt! Omg am I in pain today ladies. Ran errands with my mom to get some things for the house and standing for 5 hrs non stop I doubled over with sharp pains down low while in Bed Bath and Beyond, I made the amply pierced check out girl freak out. I think baby had dropped more as any pressure just above the pelvic bone can send me reeling. He's been knocking into nerves more the last 2 days and it happens more later in the day. Anyone else having these sharp pains and aches on their lower left side? I'd take the vibrating/buzzing sensations I had yesterday as they were not all together unpleasant! Lol.


----------



## jesssika

lauraairving said:


> I'm defo guna be last lol! I've had a bath and relaxed again now after a morning of family and friends pissing me off telling me to be patient. I'm just going to count down to Christmas Day and pretend it's my due date(induction date). I feel like deleting my facebook in the meantime as I can't be doing with people saying things like "good things come to those who wait" and all this hahahaha

Lmao I saw someone comment that on your post and I just thought "that's definitely on the list of things never to say to an overdue pregnant lady!"


----------



## lauraairving

jesssika said:


> lauraairving said:
> 
> 
> I'm defo guna be last lol! I've had a bath and relaxed again now after a morning of family and friends pissing me off telling me to be patient. I'm just going to count down to Christmas Day and pretend it's my due date(induction date). I feel like deleting my facebook in the meantime as I can't be doing with people saying things like "good things come to those who wait" and all this hahahaha
> 
> Lmao I saw someone comment that on your post and I just thought "that's definitely on the list of things never to say to an overdue pregnant lady!"Click to expand...


OMG seriously I'm getting so annoyed. I completely refused to get out of bed this morning. Was it the "good things come to those who wait" post? 
Seriousssssly? Oh no. I haven't been waiting 9 months or anything!! And actually, do I have any other option other than waiting? No. So take your ridiculous comments away from me before I say something I'll regret when I've got this 285 day pregnancy over with!!!

Why are people soooooooo stupid? Wish they'd leave me alone!!??


----------



## jesssika

lauraairving said:


> jesssika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraairving said:
> 
> 
> I'm defo guna be last lol! I've had a bath and relaxed again now after a morning of family and friends pissing me off telling me to be patient. I'm just going to count down to Christmas Day and pretend it's my due date(induction date). I feel like deleting my facebook in the meantime as I can't be doing with people saying things like "good things come to those who wait" and all this hahahaha
> 
> Lmao I saw someone comment that on your post and I just thought "that's definitely on the list of things never to say to an overdue pregnant lady!"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG seriously I'm getting so annoyed. I completely refused to get out of bed this morning. Was it the "good things come to those who wait" post?
> Seriousssssly? Oh no. I haven't been waiting 9 months or anything!! And actually, do I have any other option other than waiting? No. So take your ridiculous comments away from me before I say something I'll regret when I've got this 285 day pregnancy over with!!!
> 
> Why are people soooooooo stupid? Wish they'd leave me alone!!??Click to expand...

Preach that sister! If one more person posts on my timeline or texts me asking if I've popped yet I'll scream!! It's like sod off, you haven't been friggin pregnant for the past 9 months, you're not currently dealing with with excruciating pain get stuffed!!


----------



## lauraairving

This is how desperate I am... I walked up and dove some stairs 22 times as it's my lucky number.. Hahaha!! Stretch and sweep this morning babies, fingers crossed. I think I'm going a bit insane at this point.. I was starting to doubt the fact in ever guna have a baby this morning lol!


----------



## tublet

Woke up this morning and nothing again, you ladies are going insane try being 9 days over?!!!

Just counting down to my induction now!


----------



## Blah11

I was 9 days over last time tublet its horrible :hugs:

Anyway 40+1 today so I join you ladies :'(! Had an absolute rotter of a sleep last night. Tossed and turning til nearly 3am. Baby was so active and I was getting loads of the horrible shooting cervix pain. I have scan and ctg at 10.30 so hopefully it'll show lots of contractions i just can't yet feel.


----------



## tublet

Awww let's hope so Blah!

I'm still going to the toilet a lot and baby was going crazy last night so I think things are heading the right way.....just slowly!


----------



## lauraairving

That's what I'm doing tub let. Counting down till Christmas Day for my induction day lol. I'm convinced they should give you an induction date and not a due date :( it'd be so much better


----------



## mum2liam

Sorry you ladies are all going over, i did with my previous 2, its not fun :(

Im hoping to get lucky and go early this time around, just for a change lol
Last night I had regular braxton hicks with low period like aches which were creeping round my lower back, it went on for a while, i thought it could be sonething, but woke up with nothing, still the odd BH tho, defo getting more and more as the days go on, but i guess this could go on for weeks. 
9 days till xmas tho, and im super exited :)

Hope you ladies pop soon x


----------



## lauraairving

I have pains in my bottom this morning haha sooooo strange


----------



## molly76

lauraairving said:


> I have pains in my bottom this morning haha sooooo strange

Yeah I can hardly walk this morning, either this baby arrives soon or it's going to be an interesting week or two with two other little ones:dohh:


----------



## lauraairving

Bless you Molly it's not nice is it. If one more person tells me I'll miss my bump I'll scream. I certainly won't I'm afraid x


----------



## Blah11

I've just walked my daughter to school and I def think babys started to engage. Kept getting horrible pains like she was going to fall out of my bum and the walks highlight was being overtaken by a toddler haha.


----------



## lauraairving

I'm setting off for my sweep in a minute so will update you all. Pleaaaaase pray I'm more than 1cm dilated haha x


----------



## lola85

Good luck Laura I hope you've made progress! 

I wish I had any signs at all this baby was coming but nothing! Last appt she was 2/5 engaged but I don't think she's even that anymore. Of there's still no signs next week don't think ill bother with my sweep as don't think it will do anything


----------



## jesssika

Sending luck to you Laura! I have my sweep at 1:20pm tomorrow, it's currently 8pm so I'm sooo excited! Have lost as much mucus plug as could fill a bucket today, I swear! And also had a (TMI) bout of the runs this afternoon, it was so random, and while I had company over too, so awful lol.. Hoping to get some favourable news tomorrow and hoping for a successful sweep!


----------



## Blah11

On my bus on way to hospital appointment. Getting insane amounts of pelvic pressure and I'm just sitting here. Dying to get off this bus so scared of waters breaking that'd be so embarrassing!


----------



## lola85

jesssika said:


> Sending luck to you Laura! I have my sweep at 1:20pm tomorrow, it's currently 8pm so I'm sooo excited! Have lost as much mucus plug as could fill a bucket today, I swear! And also had a (TMI) bout of the runs this afternoon, it was so random, and while I had company over too, so awful lol.. Hoping to get some favourable news tomorrow and hoping for a successful sweep!


Sounds promising!! Good luck :)


----------



## lauraairving

Hi ladies :) I'm 2 cm dilated now! She's advised me to come home and eat and have a bath. She's convinced it's guna happen tonight but if not tonight it'll be this week. She was really surprised it's my first baby as my cervix is so "ready". She's advised me to have a warm bath and some food. Trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## lou belle

sounds good laura fingers crossed fr you! :)


----------



## lauraairving

Thankyou. It sounds like good news but they never actually know x


----------



## lau86

Good luck Laura you deserve it!


----------



## Blah11

Ctg and scan fine. Just waiting on doctor then I can go home :) bp is up slightly, measuring 35cm now but fluid levels are fine.


----------



## molly76

lauraairving said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm 2 cm dilated now! She's advised me to come home and eat and have a bath. She's convinced it's guna happen tonight but if not tonight it'll be this week. She was really surprised it's my first baby as my cervix is so "ready". She's advised me to have a warm bath and some food. Trying not to get my hopes up x

Yay sounds promising good luck keep us up to date! I put my toddler in buggy this morning and went for a good walk! Have an appt on thurs and hopefully a sweep! Just a lot of pressure down below but BH seems to have disappeared!


----------



## lauraairving

Thanks everyone. Glad to hear blah xxx


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Ctg and scan fine. Just waiting on doctor then I can go home :) bp is up slightly, measuring 35cm now but fluid levels are fine.

Glad all is well!!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Oh my god Laura! I am so excited for you!
<3


----------



## lauraairving

Having pains. Still can't time them hmmmm de hmmm fingers crossed x


----------



## hakunamatata

Just hitting 37 weeks myself! :dance: Good luck ladies!


----------



## hakunamatata

lauraairving said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm 2 cm dilated now! She's advised me to come home and eat and have a bath. She's convinced it's guna happen tonight but if not tonight it'll be this week. She was really surprised it's my first baby as my cervix is so "ready". She's advised me to have a warm bath and some food. Trying not to get my hopes up x

Yay!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Boo44 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you. Am 37+4 with my second baby. Last time I developed high BP (no protein but was incredibly swollen too) and so was induced at 39 weeks exactly. Ended up with a c section at fully dilated. So I've never gone into labour naturally...
> 
> This time I've been on aspirin. Ive had no swelling really until this last week just a mild amount of my feet and fingers. But I've had headaches every day so took myself to the midwife drop in on fri. My BP has started to go up again :-( It's nothing too significant at this point but my head is hurting every day. I see the consultant on wed anyway for a sweep (only 38 wks but 39/40 is Xmas day and New Year's Day!) but the midwife wants me back tomorrow to check my BP. I just have a feeling I'm not going to get much further again. My body clearly just rejects pregnancy at this stage
> 
> Am hoping for a VBAC so trying all sorts to get myself into labour! Lots of pressure very low down. Plenty of tightenings. Nothing else. Any tips ladies!

I'm hoping for vbac too!


----------



## MBGibbs

Is anyone else right at the end and just insanely tired all the time..?
I'm so tired! I could literally hibernate until the baby comes.
<3


----------



## hakunamatata

MBGibbs said:


> Is anyone else right at the end and just insanely tired all the time..?
> I'm so tired! I could literally hibernate until the baby comes.
> <3

I've been taking naps at the same time as my toddler lately. :sleep:


----------



## lola85

MBGibbs said:


> Is anyone else right at the end and just insanely tired all the time..?
> I'm so tired! I could literally hibernate until the baby comes.
> <3

I'm the opposite Im restless and can't sleep! But then again I'm not doing anything other than watching tv from my birthing ball lol!


----------



## Blah11

Good luck with the pains laura! I'm still getting horrific effacement/engagement pains and I'm so tired I could sleep for a year! Got to take my daughter to a ballet xmas party then we'll all be having an early night!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> I was 9 days over last time tublet its horrible :hugs:
> 
> Anyway 40+1 today so I join you ladies :'(! Had an absolute rotter of a sleep last night. Tossed and turning til nearly 3am. Baby was so active and I was getting loads of the horrible shooting cervix pain. I have scan and ctg at 10.30 so hopefully it'll show lots of contractions i just can't yet feel.

I've been having those shooting pains for 2 days and while sleeping had a few long stretches of menstrual type pains that lasted for a few minutes then subsided. My next appt is Friday at 40+1 so I won't know until then if I've progressed.

For those symptom spotting, my friend never lost her plug, or had a "show", and no clear out before going into labor. Thinking of going for acupuncture session #4 today or a massage.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lauraairving said:


> Hi ladies :) I'm 2 cm dilated now! She's advised me to come home and eat and have a bath. She's convinced it's guna happen tonight but if not tonight it'll be this week. She was really surprised it's my first baby as my cervix is so "ready". She's advised me to have a warm bath and some food. Trying not to get my hopes up x

Thats great news! My friend was 100% and 3cm and went less than 24hrs later. Had pains in her back at 4pm and had baby by 9:41pm. She transitioned super fast. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Blah11 said:


> Ctg and scan fine. Just waiting on doctor then I can go home :) bp is up slightly, measuring 35cm now but fluid levels are fine.

Glad scan went well. Isn't it funny when they note that bp is slightly elevated...it's like "well I'm super prego and in pain, what else would bp do!" Try and relax and stay hydrated!! 

I have a feeling this is going to be a busy week of births!


----------



## jazzandru

Just had my sweep. Only 1cm dilated but soft. Needs to thin more. Have another booked in 2 days time if this one didn't work. Made baby jump when she got poked in the head!!!


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

At nearly 38 weeks, I've decided to join you ladies! :). I'm sitting in the waiting room of my doctor's right now waiting to be seen! Crossing my fingers for some sort of dilation or SOMETHING as last time my cervix was "soft," but still pretty far back & 0 dilated! I kept waking up last night to some pretty intense hip/lower back pain, but besides that nothing. I haven't even lost any of my plug yet!


----------



## lou belle

Hey shake it baby! you sound a lot like me.. 38 weeks also, no plug, the occasional burst of tightenings/pressure then nothing.. my docs dnt check cervix but i checked mine its very far back, soft nd a fingertip dilated at most haha 

i had check up today nd the head is still only 1/5 engaged nd doctor says it looks like ill be over due... yaay lol x


----------



## Hope115

Nst went well and if baby continues to do ok im being induced starting this suday night starting with cervidil since babys growth is slowing and my amniotic fluid is still ok but dropping.


----------



## lauraairving

Hmm so annoying been having aches and pains all night. Think it's just what a sweep does to me booooo xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hope something happens for you soon Laura! xXx


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

lou belle said:


> Hey shake it baby! you sound a lot like me.. 38 weeks also, no plug, the occasional burst of tightenings/pressure then nothing.. my docs dnt check cervix but i checked mine its very far back, soft nd a fingertip dilated at most haha
> 
> i had check up today nd the head is still only 1/5 engaged nd doctor says it looks like ill be over due... yaay lol x

:haha: SO frustrating!! I just want to meet my little girl! Today my doctor said I'm 50% effaced, and 1 cm dilated! I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything is happening soon - but it's something!! :happydance: She said babies dropping really well for this being my first!


----------



## jesssika

Good luck to everyone!! These little December babies are sticky and stubborn as hell aren't they! 

8am here with sweep at 1:20pm, fingers crossed for some good news!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Wonder how Laura is getting on?
These December babies are most definitely sticky!
<3


----------



## lauraairving

Hey Gibbs. I'm just getting tummy and back ache. I know it's gross but when I was in the shower I self checked and could feel the babies head and fluid haha was so strange. I really don't think I'm guna go into labour on my own, think I need to be induced:(


----------



## jesssika

Had a gush of liquid just before ladies... Am waiting til my sweep appt to bring it up but am hoping it was some of my waters!!


----------



## MBGibbs

My first name is Mia, haha, just feels so odd being called Gibbs! ;)
Oooh :( I was hoping you were in labour.
<3


----------



## JayMari

Laura you're close ! Before Christmas definitely .

Hey ladies, just posted my birth story in the right section. Good luck. Lets see some more babies this week :happydance:


----------



## jesssika

Ladies, I'm in active labour! Went for my sweep and the doctor said I'm already 5cm! The "braxton hicks" I've been having were real contractions!! Being admitted now... Wish me luck.


----------



## MBGibbs

Yay Jesssika, that is SO exciting! Will be thinking of you, you can do it!
Can't wait to see the photos of your little baby <3


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

jesssika said:


> Ladies, I'm in active labour! Went for my sweep and the doctor said I'm already 5cm! The "braxton hicks" I've been having were real contractions!! Being admitted now... Wish me luck.

Yayy! :) can't wait to see pics! 

Just went to the bathroom & when I wiped there was brown discharge. Don't known if its from being checked (although I've never had any problems before!) and the start of something


----------



## lauraairving

Yeyyyyy Jess good luck!!! Send me some labour vibes lol xx


----------



## lauraairving

It bunk I'm guna have to stay off of here until baby comes I'm too depressed and fed up hahaha.


----------



## lola85

Good luck jessika!! Laura it's nearly your time &#128515; xx


----------



## Blah11

Oh yay jess good luck xx

Nothing here cept another crappy sleep! Come on baby :'(


----------



## tublet

Ooh Jessika so exciting good luck!


----------



## molly76

Good luck Jessika, I actually slept not too bad, nothing to report here:nope:


----------



## Blah11

Still feel like the baby is in my bum too lol. Gonna have a chill out day after being so busy yday and just try and forget about labour!


----------



## lau86

Good luck Jessika! You've done well getting to 5cm without even knowing you were in labour! 
I'm still here, still no signs!!! I've been told the boys make us wait longer??? Don't know if that's true though!

Eta hubby has been adamant the whole way through baby is coming on the 17th...


----------



## tublet

Isn't it a full moon today? Here is wishing for lots of labour vibes!


----------



## Louise88

lau86 said:


> Good luck Jessika! You've done well getting to 5cm without even knowing you were in labour!
> I'm still here, still no signs!!! I've been told the boys make us wait longer??? Don't know if that's true though!
> 
> Eta hubby has been adamant the whole way through baby is coming on the 17th...

I've also heard that boys make you wait longer lol bless your oh hope he's right and your boy makes an appearance today, I'm adamant my boy won't come until New Year's Day but there's a part of me who really wants him to come then.


----------



## lola85

I've more faith in the full moon getting things started than my sweep next week lol!


----------



## jazzandru

Just had a third little leak of blood since my sweep yesterday. Wonder if it is a sign something will actually happen?!


----------



## ClairAye

What's the theory behind the full moon then? :)


----------



## Blah11

Something to do with your waters and tides etc!


----------



## Kandidancer

jesssika said:


> Ladies, I'm in active labour! Went for my sweep and the doctor said I'm already 5cm! The "braxton hicks" I've been having were real contractions!! Being admitted now... Wish me luck.

Bloody hell well done, good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

jesssika said:


> Ladies, I'm in active labour! Went for my sweep and the doctor said I'm already 5cm! The "braxton hicks" I've been having were real contractions!! Being admitted now... Wish me luck.

Exciting!!


----------



## molly76

Any updates anyone? Waiting to here some news! Nothing here!


----------



## Blah11

Nope not yet but staying hopeful lol. Had a brisk walk round tesco a while ago and now on gym ball. Just got my usual backache though. 
My midwife phoned earlier saying a week is a bit long til my next day assessment appointment so she'll pop round tomorrow lunch time. Wonder if she'll offer a sweep or not.


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Nope not yet but staying hopeful lol. Had a brisk walk round tesco a while ago and now on gym ball. Just got my usual backache though.
> My midwife phoned earlier saying a week is a bit long til my next day assessment appointment so she'll pop round tomorrow lunch time. Wonder if she'll offer a sweep or not.

I'm sure she will, can't hurt to ask! I have appt thurs and hoping to get one!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Really hoping the moon takes effect.. I haves sweep booked for tomorrow and I'm terrified, rather avoid if possible!
<3


----------



## lau86

No updates here... I've given up, booked to go for a meal and cinema with hubby tomorrow instead!! Take that baby!!


----------



## lola85

Nothing here either spent most of the day on my gym ball don't think it will do much but makes me feel better for doing something lol! Getting fed up now just wish I had some sign baby was getting ready to come out!!


----------



## Blah11

Im feeling tight on my stomach area again. When she engaged I stopped feeling that so hope she's not popped back up!


----------



## RUBY2122

Good lyck Jessika!


----------



## lou belle

spent the day being really busy! iv decided to stop thinking about if nd wen labour will start and just keep myself occupied. i fitted baby car seat nd base to check it wrks in both cars, changed the sheets, finished babys room, did 4 loads of laundry, completely de-moulded my bathroom (it was disgusting!) and did an overhaul of my car!! scrubbed it from top to bottom, inside nd out.. then was about to take it to the garage to have the exhaust pipe fixed and they piece of crap wouldnt start! so.. had to jump start it nd finally got it to the mechanic. last thing i need is an unreliable car so close to my due date! then i got home nd cleaned up, cooked dinner, had a bounce, now sitting on couch, exhausted nd in pain lol but happy to have had such a productive day! :)


----------



## jesssika

She's here- born at 3:28am after 3 episiotomies- safe to say I am VERY sore! I'm absolutely smitten <3 post birth story later! (One day)


----------



## lou belle

congrats jesssika hope you heal fast!!x


----------



## SarahJayne_x

congrats jesssika!!
hope baby is well and you start to feel better soon..
how heavy was she?
hoping all you other ladies go soon.. fingers crossed for you all :)
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Jess! Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## ClairAye

Three episiotomies!?! Ow you poor thing :( They tend to heal quick though so fingers crossed! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats! !! Oooh....get popping those painkillers Jessika.


----------



## Hope115

Jess- congrats!! How much did baby weigh? 

Lou- sounds like u r nesting!!!

For be back has been a lil achy but other than that nothing since losing my mucous plug a week ago! Im supposedly 80 effaced and only 1 cm dilated for like two weeks now- hopefully ill progress a lil more at my next NST this thursday.


----------



## jesssika

She is a beautiful 7lb6oz :cloud9: I spent 2 hours voluntarily pushing after the first half hour of involuntary pushing, her head just wasn't descending as they figured I have a very narrow pelvis I guess! She is a lot bigger than we expected and we are over the moon :flower::baby:


----------



## tublet

We'll ladies I am officially being induced tomorrow! :happydance::happydance:

Sick of waiting around and just want to get on with it!

Funny question but do you ladies feel the baby really pressing down on you and your pelvis so much it makes you wince in pain? I've been having this for weeks and she's not getting anywhere I am starting think its my body that's stopping her from getting out?!


----------



## tublet

jesssika said:


> She is a beautiful 7lb6oz :cloud9: I spent 2 hours voluntarily pushing after the first half hour of involuntary pushing, her head just wasn't descending as they figured I have a very narrow pelvis I guess! She is a lot bigger than we expected and we are over the moon :flower::baby:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hope115

Tublet- thats how iv been feeling for about three weeks now- sometimes it really hurts to walk.... Good luck with ur induction tomorrow- im excited for u and cant wait to hear how it goes.... Im being induced this sunday since baby is measuring small and my fluids are decreasing and nervous about being induced.


----------



## tublet

Hope115 said:


> Tublet- thats how iv been feeling for about three weeks now- sometimes it really hurts to walk.... Good luck with ur induction tomorrow- im excited for u and cant wait to hear how it goes.... Im being induced this sunday since baby is measuring small and my fluids are decreasing and nervous about being induced.

Thank you and I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm nervous too but I am soooo sick of waiting I just want to get on with it and meet my baby so exciting!:happydance:

I am sure you will do great :hugs:


----------



## midg08

Hi ladies! I'm only 36 weeks in the morning however this is my 3rd pregnancy and I went to the doc today. She told me I am 2-3 cm dilated and 60% effaced. I have been having Braxton hicks for about 2 weeks now. All day today (even before the dr appointment) they have increased in frequency. A few have even been painful. She had already said baby may come early since I just had a baby less than a year ago. So today she informed me it could be any time. Of course I also know I could stall out and go for another 4 weeks but can I join you ladies in watching/waiting!!! :)


----------



## midg08

**for the record** I wanted Irish twins. Two babies born within 12 months or the same calander year. My dd will turn 1 on jan 23, and I am due jan 15th.


----------



## lauraairving

Yey Jess congratulations. I'll be stalking facebook for pictures x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Morning ladies, that full moon seems to have done something for me, my waters have been leaking since 3.30am I phoned Triage and they have said I am ok to wait at home for a few more hours as waters are clear and no pain. Hoping to make it to a later time to get my daughter up lol. Good luck ladies, hopefully will be home soon with a newborn! xXx


----------



## RUBY2122

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Morning ladies, that full moon seems to have done something for me, my waters have been leaking since 3.30am I phoned Triage and they have said I am ok to wait at home for a few more hours as waters are clear and no pain. Hoping to make it to a later time to get my daughter up lol. Good luck ladies, hopefully will be home soon with a newborn! xXx

Hurrah! Best of luck Nickinoonoo


----------



## lauraairving

Good luck Nikki! I thought mine were leaking this morning but seems to have stopped now x


----------



## Louise88

congrats Jess on your baby girl! :D

I think I've pretty much accepted now that my boy isn't coming out anytime soon lol I'll be the last one here to give birth I reckon!


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations jess and good luck nic.

Extremely jealous though. I had a few contractions last night but slept all night and absolutely nothing this morning.


----------



## lola85

Congrats jessika!


----------



## molly76

Congrats jess and good luck nikki, nothing here either! I actually have less symptoms than I did a week ago:nope:


----------



## mum2liam

Aww... Another baby, congrats...

Good luck Nikki, its exiting x

Im having a little back ache now and again, but i feel him, hes so big lol, dont think my skin can stretch anymore! Really want to go out shoping about half an hr from where i live but im too nervous incase i dont manage, never had that fear with my others lol
Never mind, 7 days till my due date woo hoo.

Good luck for some babys toay ladies!! Xx


----------



## lauraairving

Molly! I'm the same. I had so many symptoms last Thursday and now I'm fine. The midwife said I'd bleed after my sweep Monday.. But nope nothing. My cervix must be made of steel Hahahaha. I lost my plug and had my show so who knows. I'm having a relaxing day today, watching films and eating chocolate. Counting down til Xmas day, that's when he's coming! They're going to have to force him out lazy baby x


----------



## lau86

Congratulations Jessika and good luck Nikki!! 
I don't think I'm gonna do this on my own..... It's gonna be just like my first. I will ask for induction at my midwife appointment tomorrow I think.


----------



## Blah11

Fell downstairs! My poor bum is gonna be so bruised!

Only me :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Had midwife appointment and got my sweep :)! Babys head is really far down and I'm 3cm really soft and she stretched me to a 4. Come onnnn baby!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

ooh blah sounds really promising!! fingers crossed babys here very soon for you :) xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I went in for assessment at about half 10 this morning, they checked waters, did a trace and sent me home as I am not contracting. I have to go back if anything changes or at 8am for induction. xXx


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Congrats on your little girl Jessika! & good luck Nikki! No more signs over here :(. My brownish discharge has stopped, and most of my symptoms disappeared as well. Ah! Now I'm convinced ill go 42 weeks & have to be induced which I'm dreading.


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Blah11 said:


> Fell downstairs! My poor bum is gonna be so bruised!
> 
> Only me :rofl:

:haha: Last night while cooking, I turned a certain way on my rug and almost fell! Instead I ended up almost doing the splits which only hurt my pelvic region more!


----------



## MBGibbs

Hello everyone :)
I had my sweep today, and since I've had my bloody show.
When I had the sweep she said I was 2cm.
I've been having contractions and tightenings this evening.
I hope this is it!
<3


----------



## lola85

MBGibbs said:


> Hello everyone :)
> I had my sweep today, and since I've had my bloody show.
> When I had the sweep she said I was 2cm.
> I've been having contractions and tightenings this evening.
> I hope this is it!
> <3


Oooo exciting! Fingers crossed this is it for you!! How was the sweep? 
I feel like I'm back in 1st tri as had horrible ms today :(


----------



## Blah11

Ooo gibbs how long after did you have your show? Its been 4 hours for me and nothing yet cept feeling a little crampy.


----------



## lauraairving

Hi ladies oo sounds like a few of us are making progress. I'm having watery pink discharge and backache so heading up to l&d will keep u updated. I don't feel like I'm in labour tho x


----------



## MBGibbs

Almost straight away..
My sweep was okay actually, much better than I expected. I've had sex which has been more uncomfortable recently than the sweep.
It was the walking to my car afterwards which was uncomfortable!
I thought I was going into labour this morning, I was having contractions, then they stopped. Hopefully this will push him along.
Good luck Laura.
<3


----------



## Hope115

Blah- i think u r next !


----------



## jazzandru

Had sweep number 2 this morning. Lost loads of blood this afternoon. Now in hospital waiting to be induced as they want to get her out. Breaking my waters first so see if that works. Been contracting 24 hours but only 3cm and still an hour apart. Bit scared after all I have read about labour after induction.


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations jessika, what a great weight. Hope you heal fast xx:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Hope115 said:


> Blah- i think u r next !

I hope so but no labour signs at all so far! Not even had a show.

Keep us updated laura and gibbs x


----------



## lola85

jazzandru said:


> Had sweep number 2 this morning. Lost loads of blood this afternoon. Now in hospital waiting to be induced as they want to get her out. Breaking my waters first so see if that works. Been contracting 24 hours but only 3cm and still an hour apart. Bit scared after all I have read about labour after induction.

Good luck & hope all goes well! My friend had a great induction a few weeks ago! Induced at 7am baby born 3.30pm with just gas & air. Not all are bad think positive and focus and baby! Look forward to an update :)


----------



## Blah11

Oh yuck I'm getting those horrible effacement cervix pains again! Going to head to bed soon, 4 days over tomorrow booooo.


----------



## lauraairving

False alarm still loosing pink watery discharge. I'm having tightenings which were picked up on the monitor. They were iregular n not very strong. Got another sweep tomorrow. My back is in agony n I have stomach ache. Hoping this is the start. 

Looking forward to your updates ladies x


----------



## JayMari

Congrats jess!


----------



## midg08

Blah11 said:


> Oh yuck I'm getting those horrible effacement cervix pains again! Going to head to bed soon, 4 days over tomorrow booooo.

Just curious- even tho this is my 3rd child I have no clue what the effacement cervix pains you are referring to. I didn't have any contractions with my first over 9 yrs ago. My last one was minimal contractions. I had to be induced with both. Are these the pains that feel like the baby is punching or kicking my cervix in a downward motion!?


----------



## Blah11

midg08 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yuck I'm getting those horrible effacement cervix pains again! Going to head to bed soon, 4 days over tomorrow booooo.
> 
> Just curious- even tho this is my 3rd child I have no clue what the effacement cervix pains you are referring to. I didn't have any contractions with my first over 9 yrs ago. My last one was minimal contractions. I had to be induced with both. Are these the pains that feel like the baby is punching or kicking my cervix in a downward motion!?Click to expand...

Sort of. For me it feels like baby is borrowing her head into my cervix. Its a cross between an electric shock feeling and a stab.


----------



## Blah11

lauraairving said:


> False alarm still loosing pink watery discharge. I'm having tightenings which were picked up on the monitor. They were iregular n not very strong. Got another sweep tomorrow. My back is in agony n I have stomach ache. Hoping this is the start.
> 
> Looking forward to your updates ladies x

Oh dang I was hoping you had had baby :(


----------



## tublet

Induction day! Excited and nervous!


----------



## Louise88

Aww good luck tublet! Hope its easy and quick for you not long until you have your baby in your arms :D


----------



## MBGibbs

Hmmm. Last night I was contracting every 5 minutes, then it seemed to calm.
Since 4am I've been contracting regularly every five minutes again for around 30 seconds.
The thing is though, only occasionally are they "painful", so I'm doubting myself...
<3


----------



## tublet

Louise88 said:


> Aww good luck tublet! Hope its easy and quick for you not long until you have your baby in your arms :D

Thank you! Maternity ward is really quiet so hospital have phoned to say come in as soon as we are ready :happydance: glad to just get on with it!


----------



## Blah11

Good luck girls!


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Hmmm. Last night I was contracting every 5 minutes, then it seemed to calm.
> Since 4am I've been contracting regularly every five minutes again for around 30 seconds.
> The thing is though, only occasionally are they "painful", so I'm doubting myself...
> <3

That is just how my labour started!!

Good luck Tublet!


----------



## ClairAye

When was everyone offered a sweep? I was offered one at 40 + 5 last time but didn't need it, I see the midwife at 39 + 6 and wonder if they give them before the due date? We can't do inductions where I live but they will break your waters if it's not your first baby so I'm slightly hopeful!


----------



## ClairAye

Hopeful that I'll get a sweep earlier because it's my second that is!


----------



## Blah11

ClairAye said:


> When was everyone offered a sweep? I was offered one at 40 + 5 last time but didn't need it, I see the midwife at 39 + 6 and wonder if they give them before the due date? We can't do inductions where I live but they will break your waters if it's not your first baby so I'm slightly hopeful!

Yesterday at 40+2. Your mw might give you one if youve had niggles x


----------



## Louise88

My midwife offered me a sweep for the 23rd so I'd be 39+6 but I declined due to not wanting my baby on Christmas Day lol so I have to wait until December 30th for my sweep instead


----------



## lauraairving

I'm guna write my midwife a Christmas card to sweeten her up.. She might break my waters by accident lol. 
My stomach is hurting so much! It's like that really heavy stomach ache u get when you're on your period but worse x


----------



## Blah11

Come on lauras baby, get out!


----------



## lauraairving

Haha he's such a monkey. Loosing so much plug today. Really hoping these are all positive signs x


----------



## MBGibbs

Clair, the one I had yesterday was before my due date..
Only by two days though, but she didn't seem worried.
Good luck Tublet!
Laura if I have my baby before you I'm going to feel awful, please Laura's baby come out!
<3


----------



## molly76

Aw ladies hoping something happens for u soon! I had a sweep this morning, she said I was very favourable and she could touch baby's head! Bishops score of 9 does anyone know what this means? Have a date for induction for 29th!


----------



## midg08

Blah11 said:


> midg08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yuck I'm getting those horrible effacement cervix pains again! Going to head to bed soon, 4 days over tomorrow booooo.
> 
> Just curious- even tho this is my 3rd child I have no clue what the effacement cervix pains you are referring to. I didn't have any contractions with my first over 9 yrs ago. My last one was minimal contractions. I had to be induced with both. Are these the pains that feel like the baby is punching or kicking my cervix in a downward motion!?Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of. For me it feels like baby is borrowing her head into my cervix. Its a cross between an electric shock feeling and a stab.Click to expand...



It's a hard sensation to describe but you said it well. Electric shock! Lol it stops me in my tracks! Didn't realize those were related to effacement/dilation. :)


----------



## lauraairving

Aw Mia don't worry I'll be happy for you. Maybe they'll come on the same day!! Xx

Molly my bishop score was 8 she said 10 means you're in labour so sounds good news xx


----------



## lauraairving

I hope this is the start of something I feel horrendous!!!


----------



## Blah11

My bishops score is 11/13!


----------



## lauraairving

Bloody hell blah my mw said 13 is where the heads coming out haha!!!


----------



## molly76

lauraairving said:


> Bloody hell blah my mw said 13 is where the heads coming out haha!!!

Lol my money is on blah going next, at least we're going in the right direction literally!:happydance:


----------



## MBGibbs

My money's on Laura.
She's going to pop suddenly and surprise everyone ;)


----------



## lauraairving

Blah sounds ready to go! I hope I go to the midwife and she tells me his heads hangin out hhaha. setting off now! Xx


----------



## molly76

lauraairving said:


> Blah sounds ready to go! I hope I go to the midwife and she tells me his heads hangin out hhaha. setting off now! Xx

Good luck keep us informed!!


----------



## Blah11

Ive had nothing but she's sooo low. Her head is literally lower than my cervix haha. Loads of pressure in my hips cos of her being so low.

Gonna walk round m&s later once the kids are in bed.


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Fx'ed for all you ladies who are so close & having signs! I'm anxious to see who goes next! :)


At work last night had more of the brown discharge - then NOTHING! For the life of me, I can't figure out why I have signs & then they just stop :growlmad: SO frustrating!


----------



## ClairAye

Fingers crossed, ladies!

I'm having period pains in my lower stomach and painful pressure right in my lady bits on/off and have done all day! Doubt it's anything but hopefully my body is getting ready now!


----------



## Hope115

It sounds as though there are a few of u that could go any min!!!! Yay!!

As for me my hips r KILLING me :( woke up every 30 min last nite to switch sides. Im ready to sleep on my back again!!! Have my follow up NST today so hopefully all is ok- not ready to be induced today and would rather it be sunday as planned.


----------



## lau86

Come on we need to keep the momentum going! Doesn't feel like there's been any new babies for a few days! I'm feeling quite down. Had a sweep today, my cervix is unfavourable and I've been booked induction on Boxing Day. Sad that my baby will probably have a Boxing Day birthday.


----------



## lauraairving

I'm sure I'm having contractions. They're quite painful guna start timing them. I'm not 100% x


----------



## RUBY2122

lauraairving said:


> I'm sure I'm having contractions. They're quite painful guna start timing them. I'm not 100% x

Yes!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Louise88

Fingers crossed Laura really hope this is it for you! :D


----------



## molly76

Yay think we need a little one to arrive before morning! I am having some to but think it is just following my sweep!!


----------



## ClairAye

Fingers crossed, Laura! :D


----------



## lauraairving

I've had a sweep too that's why I'm not convinced it's real but I've never had them like this before or been able to time them. Thanks ladies x


----------



## RUBY2122

lauraairving said:


> I'm sure I'm having contractions. They're quite painful guna start timing them. I'm not 100% x

Yes!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Hope115

So my fluids decreased even more- going in tomorrow night to be induced.... Pretty anxious about it- im only a figertip dilated---- hope lil one tolerates the induction and my body goes wih the flow and doesnt fight it.


----------



## Blah11

Sorry to hear that hun. Gl for your induction looking forward to an update and birth story!


----------



## Blah11

Yay laura!


----------



## lou belle

best of luck laura and hope! 

no signs whatsoever from me.. babys head is now completely free so it feels like im going backwards now!


----------



## ClairAye

Hope115 said:


> So my fluids decreased even more- going in tomorrow night to be induced.... Pretty anxious about it- im only a figertip dilated---- hope lil one tolerates the induction and my body goes wih the flow and doesnt fight it.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lauraairving

Is every contraction meant to get more painful. They're more painful than they were earlier but each one isn't getting stronger if that makes sense x


----------



## MBGibbs

I'm having the same thing Laura <3


----------



## RUBY2122

lauraairving said:


> Is every contraction meant to get more painful. They're more painful than they were earlier but each one isn't getting stronger if that makes sense x

That is normal. ..they could vary for a while.


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> I'm having the same thing Laura <3

Whoop! Good luck


----------



## lola85

I think my body is finally getting ready! Woke up 2hours ago (2am) uk time with pain in lower bump then back to sleep but now woken up by back pain and can't sleep through it. It's only on left side though and kind of moves round to lower bump. I know it doesn't mean anything and could go on & off for a while but its nice to know baby may have realised she has to vacate her current premises soon!!!


----------



## lauraairving

Yey Mia good luck. Well mine are quite painful but they're irregular and not getting majorly stronger. Bouncing on my ball now xxx


----------



## babydustpower

Been having lower back pain all day. Started on the left. It'll disappear then come back.

Exciting to see others having the same thing. Hopefully baby will be here soon:happydance:


----------



## Louise88

Aww good luck to everyone who are in labour, very jealous of you all right now lol I'm deffinatly going to be the last one to give birth lol


----------



## Blah11

Its ok louise I'm hanging on too :(

Nothing at all to report cept backache and hip pain I've had for days. Failed sweep :(


----------



## lau86

Good morning everyone! Sending you all labour vibes! I'm not labour watching now, just waiting for induction so I'll just be here checking in on everyone else x


----------



## lauraairving

Thanks ladies hope things happen soon. I'm not 100% it's actually happening. Going to clean everywhere and see if they get worse. Got more show like clumps of blood, so gross hahah x


----------



## RUBY2122

lauraairving said:


> Thanks ladies hope things happen soon. I'm not 100% it's actually happening. Going to clean everywhere and see if they get worse. Got more show like clumps of blood, so gross hahah x

Def sounds like labour Laura, the first part can be super slow.


----------



## midg08

Having lots of contractions both real and fake. Mostly fake with that occasional hey that really freaking hurts, type! Ibpretty much have a backache 65% of the time. usually its low and left but sOmetimes its in the middle or higher up, anyone elses backache move around like that? I have lost a bit of my mucos plug. This lil boy is pushing down pretty hard on my cervix, even the dr said that at my last appt. 
she also said I was measuring big for my week, and all along I said my due date was off by about 2 weeks. She hasn't changed it of course still jan 15, but she is basically on labor watch with me. And wouldn't you know it we are supposed to get a huge winter storm this weekend with lots of ice. That of course means it would be a perfect time for labor to progress!


----------



## ClairAye

Come on, babies!

I'm still having random period pains today, really hope it means labour soon! Had them at the same gestation with DS and went into labour on my due date, fingers crossed! :(


----------



## Blah11

I'm really uncomfortable today :( think shes shifted to one side a bit and its not pleasant!


----------



## lauraairving

Me and oh going on a walk. Still irregular contractions. Had lots of loose BMs and been sick x


----------



## ClairAye

Was having mild contractions earlier every 5 minutes or so but I've only had 2 or 3 in the last 2 hours :(


----------



## Blah11

How you doing Laura? 


I feel really lethargic and weird today :( just been losing more plug but had 2 streaks of blood so maybe things will get going over weekend :)


----------



## Blah11

ClairAye said:


> Was having mild contractions earlier every 5 minutes or so but I've only had 2 or 3 in the last 2 hours :(

I had 24hrs of that with my son then woke up in full blown labour. Really annoying and tiring isn't it :( xx


----------



## katiefx

Had a sweep on wednesday on my due date, had tons of really painful cramps all day afterwards and all day yesterday. Lost loads of bloody show and mucus plug aswell, and now today nothing :( boo. Another sweep booked for Monday at 40+5, which is the gestation I had my son at, hoped I would be earlier this time! X


----------



## katiefx

ClairAye said:


> Was having mild contractions earlier every 5 minutes or so but I've only had 2 or 3 in the last 2 hours :(

I had them every 6 mins lasting 30-40 seconds on Weds after my sweep and they slowly stopped aswell :( so disappointing! X


----------



## ClairAye

Blah11 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Was having mild contractions earlier every 5 minutes or so but I've only had 2 or 3 in the last 2 hours :(
> 
> I had 24hrs of that with my son then woke up in full blown labour. Really annoying and tiring isn't it :( xxClick to expand...

I hope I wake up in labour! They're basically non existant now :( I feel so gutted! Xx


----------



## ClairAye

katiefx said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> Was having mild contractions earlier every 5 minutes or so but I've only had 2 or 3 in the last 2 hours :(
> 
> I had them every 6 mins lasting 30-40 seconds on Weds after my sweep and they slowly stopped aswell :( so disappointing! XClick to expand...

Aw no! :( Hopefully labour starts for you soon! X


----------



## lauraairving

Hey ladies; I'm just waiting at home to get into active labour. I'm about 3 cm. they gave me another stretch and sweep and I'm loosing loads of blood. They also gave me some strong painkillers which have made me feel drunk but not helped contractions lol! She said she expected to see me back tonight but not getting my hopes up x


----------



## Louise88

Laura your babies certainly put up a fight to not come out! Lol good job he'll be all worth it once he gets here, hopefully he's in your arms this time tomorrow :D


----------



## Blah11

Not long now laura :hugs:

I have a poorly boy so just having a chilled night, maybe wrap some presents. Still getting the really bad pressure like shes pushing down and feels like my waters could pop any minute but nothing happens :(


----------



## lauraairving

He doesn't wanna come out does he! I'm so tired haha. Wish he would hurry up x


----------



## molly76

Laura that's great news, hopefully things will step up a gear! After sweep yesterday I am just having the odd BH now:nope: haven't even had any discharge or mucous plug!!


----------



## Blah11

Im past the 48hr window booo! Still hoping something happens over weekend id rather not have Christmas day baby!


----------



## lauraairving

My waters have gone x


----------



## molly76

lauraairving said:


> My waters have gone x

Woo hoo this is it, good luckxx


----------



## Hope115

Yay Laura!!!!


----------



## ClairAye

Yaaay, Laura! So exciting! :D


----------



## lou belle

yay laura!!


----------



## Blah11

Hopefully things will speed up now waters have gone laura x


----------



## ClairAye

Is it normal for baby movements to really hurt between contractions? Still contracting and each movement really hurts, like a sharp pain :(


----------



## Blah11

ClairAye said:


> Is it normal for baby movements to really hurt between contractions? Still contracting and each movement really hurts, like a sharp pain :(

Yes :( its just because your muscles are working so hard x


----------



## Blah11

Im going to bed in a minute still very pregnant with no signs of change!


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Im going to bed in a minute still very pregnant with no signs of change!

Me too, just in bed. I see this is ur third too! They r def going to be stubborn! I just don't want to go into labour over Christmas and miss being with the boys :nope:


----------



## Blah11

Im not actually bothered about missing Christmas day but really wouldn't want my baby to have a Christmas day birthday for the rest of her life :(!
Tomorrow marks 40+6 waaah!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Just popping on quick to update you
Ladies. My water broke while napping on Monday just before 4pm, got to hospital around 6 as I waited for dh, took a shower and got ready. I was only 1cm but 70% effaced. I got the epi at 9:30 pm and at 4am I was 3cm and 90% effaced. They started pitocin and by 8:30am I was 100% and 9cm. I got to 10cm around 10:30 am and labored down to about 0 and started pushing for 2hrs but only got to +1 and started feeling major back pain. I had some piggy back contractions that made baby flip from facing my spine to face up. I pushed some more in every possible position but the Drs felt he was going nowhere and a c section was the safest means to get him out. I broke down crying. Almost 24 hrs from when my water broke baby Jack was born at 4:07 pm Dec 17 at 7lbs 14 oz and 21 inches. He's beautiful and quite the sleeper. 

In the labor and delivery ward all the nurses talked about how so many women were coming in with their waters broke, the blamed the drop in atmospheric pressure as we were getting another snow storm and the next day was the full moon so the ward was overflowing with women in labor. 

Wishing all of you safe, healthy and fast labors!!


----------



## molly76

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations! 

Come on baby my turn next please!


----------



## MBGibbs

Just to update you all ladies, I had a second sweep late last night, and about three hours ago I was just walking up the stairs when I heard a pop and my waters went. I've just come back from L&D, where they said that I should come home until my contractions are stronger and more regular. Trouble is, I'm not having any that I can feel?!
I'm booked for an induction Sunday morning if nothing's happened.
Any advice?
<3


----------



## lola85

Good luck Laura, Mia and ClairAye!

Congrats baby whisperer!!! 

It's officially my due date and nothing as predicted! Count down to induction is now on as baby really isn't showing any signs of wanting to come out!


----------



## Blah11

Good luck girls hope we have some babies this morning!


Another day of nothing here lol think I'm actually going to be pregnant forever! Today is day 6 overdue.


----------



## ClairAye

I was in labour! My phone is about to die so I will do a wee birth story later, but our :yellow: bump turned :pink: three days early, arriving on 21.12.2013 at 5.08am weighing a dotty 7lb 1oz :)


----------



## Blah11

Yaaaay! Congrats can't wait for a birth story and pic. Enjoy!


----------



## RUBY2122

ClairAye said:


> I was in labour! My phone is about to die so I will do a wee birth story later, but our :yellow: bump turned :pink: three days early, arriving on 21.12.2013 at 5.08am weighing a dotty 7lb 1oz :)

Yes! Many congrats! !

Blah11...am thinking of you, must be so frustrating but it wont be long now.


----------



## Louise88

Congrats Claire on your pink bundle :D 

I'm deffinatly going over lol my December baby will turn into a January one either that or I've pulled the short straw and will give give birth Xmas day :haha:


----------



## lola85

Congrats Claire!


----------



## Boo44

Hi girls our yellow bump turned blue on 17/12/13 and I was right! The gorgeous Freddie Paul has now joined our family :cloud9:


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations Claire xx:hugs:


----------



## molly76

Yay congrats Claire and boo!!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations on all the new babies girls x


----------



## katiefx

Congrats on the new arrivals :D x


----------



## lou belle

congrats on the little ones ladies!!


----------



## MBGibbs

Congratulations lucky ladies!
I'm being induced in the morning.
<3


----------



## hakunamatata

Boo44 said:


> Hi girls our yellow bump turned blue on 17/12/13 and I was right! The gorgeous Freddie Paul has now joined our family :cloud9:




ClairAye said:


> I was in labour! My phone is about to die so I will do a wee birth story later, but our :yellow: bump turned :pink: three days early, arriving on 21.12.2013 at 5.08am weighing a dotty 7lb 1oz :)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hakunamatata

MBGibbs said:


> Congratulations lucky ladies!
> I'm being induced in the morning.
> <3

Good luck!!


----------



## lou belle

Best of luck mbgibbs!


----------



## RUBY2122

Babywhisperer said:


> Just popping on quick to update you
> Ladies. My water broke while napping on Monday just before 4pm, got to hospital around 6 as I waited for dh, took a shower and got ready. I was only 1cm but 70% effaced. I got the epi at 9:30 pm and at 4am I was 3cm and 90% effaced. They started pitocin and by 8:30am I was 100% and 9cm. I got to 10cm around 10:30 am and labored down to about 0 and started pushing for 2hrs but only got to +1 and started feeling major back pain. I had some piggy back contractions that made baby flip from facing my spine to face up. I pushed some more in every possible position but the Drs felt he was going nowhere and a c section was the safest means to get him out. I broke down crying. Almost 24 hrs from when my water broke baby Jack was born at 4:07 pm Dec 17 at 7lbs 14 oz and 21 inches. He's beautiful and quite the sleeper.
> 
> In the labor and delivery ward all the nurses talked about how so many women were coming in with their waters broke, the blamed the drop in atmospheric pressure as we were getting another snow storm and the next day was the full moon so the ward was overflowing with women in labor.
> 
> Wishing all of you safe, healthy and fast labors!!

Many congrats!!! Fab news


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Congratulations lucky ladies!
> I'm being induced in the morning.
> <3

Best of luck!


----------



## Hope115

Hey ladies- came to the hospital at 8pm last nite for my induction- only 1 cm and 70% effaced :( cervidil placed. Having frequent contractions but started to get really uncomfortable around 4am... They are right on top of each other :( but they wont check me till 9am- baby seems to be tolerating ok.


----------



## lou belle

hope ur progressing well hope!x


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Hope!


----------



## hakunamatata

RUBY2122 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Just popping on quick to update you
> Ladies. My water broke while napping on Monday just before 4pm, got to hospital around 6 as I waited for dh, took a shower and got ready. I was only 1cm but 70% effaced. I got the epi at 9:30 pm and at 4am I was 3cm and 90% effaced. They started pitocin and by 8:30am I was 100% and 9cm. I got to 10cm around 10:30 am and labored down to about 0 and started pushing for 2hrs but only got to +1 and started feeling major back pain. I had some piggy back contractions that made baby flip from facing my spine to face up. I pushed some more in every possible position but the Drs felt he was going nowhere and a c section was the safest means to get him out. I broke down crying. Almost 24 hrs from when my water broke baby Jack was born at 4:07 pm Dec 17 at 7lbs 14 oz and 21 inches. He's beautiful and quite the sleeper.
> 
> In the labor and delivery ward all the nurses talked about how so many women were coming in with their waters broke, the blamed the drop in atmospheric pressure as we were getting another snow storm and the next day was the full moon so the ward was overflowing with women in labor.
> 
> Wishing all of you safe, healthy and fast labors!!
> 
> Many congrats!!! Fab newsClick to expand...

Congrats babywhisperer! Sorry it was so tough. :hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Good luck hope xx:hugs:


----------



## Kandidancer

Good luck mbgibbs xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise88

I started experiencing abdominal pain/cramps accompanied by Braxton hicks when I was in the bath before and the pain has now moved to the top of my bump where I'm now experiencing tightenings/contractions and with each one I'm getting pressure in my cervix like my body is pushing baby down. Really hope this is the start of labour! Trying not to build my hopes up though but the pain and tightenings are feeling promising at the moment just from the location of them :)


----------



## Louise88

Did a test and stood up as a contraction started and it didn't go away not even while I walked to the bathroom, I've also just lost loads of mucous no blood unfortunately. I'm getting a little excited. Going to get myself to bed and see if I can grab a few hours sleep just incase hoping I don't wake up to nothing!


----------



## mum2liam

Hope its the start of something for you Louise!
Ive had alot of mildly painful braxton hicks today, sporadic though. 
Lots and lots of cervical pressure, and bits of snot like mucas the past couple of days, no bloody show though.
Xx


----------



## lau86

I'm going to be pregnant forever!!!!


----------



## JayMari

Omg so many new babies! Congrats! 
Now where is laura?! Hope youre having your baby
Goodluck new mommies


----------



## katiefx

lau86 said:


> I'm going to be pregnant forever!!!!

This is how I feel!! X


----------



## Blah11

Ive had more blood streaked mucus and lots of pressure but no contractions :(!


----------



## lou belle

nothing happening for me as per usual haha OH and i dtd today nd i didnt get so much as a braxton hicks afterwards! 

iv started to have this all over bump achy feeling a lot the past few days. its a constant ache/tenderness not like a contraction/wave.

anyone else get that?


----------



## Blah11

Yes lou! Kind of like a heavy feeling?
My back is also sore but I need bed lol


----------



## JayMari

Sounds like youre next blah!


----------



## onceisenough1

Ahhh i am getting closer too. good luck everyone


----------



## lou belle

thats it blah, i dont think its doing anything to prepare! 

hoping ur woken with contractions tonight blah, fingers crossed!x


----------



## katiefx

Been woken up at 6am with very strong cramps and lost alot of bloody show. Can't do anything but walk through the pains so realllly hoping this is it!


----------



## Louise88

Woke up at half 11 last night getting intense pains that I couldn't breathe through most the pain was in my back it was so excruciating, I took some paracetemol and it took me hours to get back to sleep, unfortunately this morning pain seems to have subsided :( still getting minor pain but that's it :( on a positive note the tightenings/contractions I was having last night seem to have encouraged my baby to turn round so he's currently not back to back :D something I never thought would happen considering I've been trying to get him to turn for weeks! He has also dropped! For the first time in months I don't have my baby on my stomach or in my ribs feels do relieving.

Good luck to all those who are either in labour or certainly heading that way with bloody shows etc. very excited for you all! I am officially crossing my legs until after Xmas so preying my baby stays put for the time being!


----------



## Blah11

Ah good luck and labour vibes to you girls!

Yet again I've woken up with nothing :( week over now and have to go to hospital in the morning for monitoring. Yuck.


----------



## molly76

Good luck might be a few babies arrive before Christmas by the sound of it! I started losing my plug yesterday but it was very clear no blood! Had tightenings and cramps all day! Slept all nite and nothing this morn:nope:


----------



## Blah11

Cannot believe I'm still pregnant this close to Christmas!


----------



## lola85

Blah11 said:


> Cannot believe I'm still pregnant this close to Christmas!

Ah blah I really feel for u :( I feel frustrated only 1 day overdue nevermind 1week!!! 
When will they discuss induction or would you rather not?


----------



## lau86

Blah11 said:


> Cannot believe I'm still pregnant this close to Christmas!

Blah I actually can't believe you're still here given how ready your cervix is?? Your baby must be clinging on for dear life!!!


----------



## Louise88

Hehe I think it its official December babies are the real stubborn ones! There seems to be a few babies who are ready but are just point blank refusing to come out.


----------



## Blah11

I have until the 28th then midwives officially are no longer on call for me. I think if no baby by then I'll accept an induction although obviously hoping she comes before that :(


----------



## Hope115

Cannon Joseph is here 6 lbs 6 oz- bigger than we expected !!! (Remember induced for small and decresing fluids). Cervidil was all it took-was put in at 9pm, some cramping and aches overnite- at 8am checked 1cm dilated :( but water broke right before. 4 hours later 10 cm and 100% effaced- i was exhausted since i had to wait for my epidural (anastesia was at a c-section :(-not my plan n wanted it right away) so they let me labor down for about an hour than pused for 45 min and he was here. So 1-10cm in 4 hours after water broke for a first baby i would say pretty fast- never had pitocin just the cervidil. Good luck with ur lil ones- they will be here soon!!!


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations on your son x


----------



## RUBY2122

Hope115 said:


> Cannon Joseph is here 6 lbs 6 oz- bigger than we expected !!! (Remember induced for small and decresing fluids). Cervidil was all it took-was put in at 9pm, some cramping and aches overnite- at 8am checked 1cm dilated :( but water broke right before. 4 hours later 10 cm and 100% effaced- i was exhausted since i had to wait for my epidural (anastesia was at a c-section :(-not my plan n wanted it right away) so they let me labor down for about an hour than pused for 45 min and he was here. So 1-10cm in 4 hours after water broke for a first baby i would say pretty fast- never had pitocin just the cervidil. Good luck with ur lil ones- they will be here soon!!!

Hurrah! Congrats!


----------



## molly76

Hope115 said:


> Cannon Joseph is here 6 lbs 6 oz- bigger than we expected !!! (Remember induced for small and decresing fluids). Cervidil was all it took-was put in at 9pm, some cramping and aches overnite- at 8am checked 1cm dilated :( but water broke right before. 4 hours later 10 cm and 100% effaced- i was exhausted since i had to wait for my epidural (anastesia was at a c-section :(-not my plan n wanted it right away) so they let me labor down for about an hour than pused for 45 min and he was here. So 1-10cm in 4 hours after water broke for a first baby i would say pretty fast- never had pitocin just the cervidil. Good luck with ur lil ones- they will be here soon!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations hope!


----------



## katiefx

Congrats hope!! :)

My pains completely stopped after 2 hours :( they were so strong i couldnt stay still and felt very sick. But nothing since. 2nd sweep tomorrow at 5 days overdue, the gestation i delivered my son at. Didnt think i would get this far with my second! X


----------



## Kandidancer

Hope115 said:


> Cannon Joseph is here 6 lbs 6 oz- bigger than we expected !!! (Remember induced for small and decresing fluids). Cervidil was all it took-was put in at 9pm, some cramping and aches overnite- at 8am checked 1cm dilated :( but water broke right before. 4 hours later 10 cm and 100% effaced- i was exhausted since i had to wait for my epidural (anastesia was at a c-section :(-not my plan n wanted it right away) so they let me labor down for about an hour than pused for 45 min and he was here. So 1-10cm in 4 hours after water broke for a first baby i would say pretty fast- never had pitocin just the cervidil. Good luck with ur lil ones- they will be here soon!!!

Congratulations on your little boy xx:hugs:


----------



## tublet

Baby Tublet was born last night via c section. It took three attempts at using a pessary to get my cervix soft enough to break my waters. In between all of this she went back to back and I was in agony!

They recommended an epidural as it had taken 2 days to get me to this point. Loved the epidural it was amazing, and I could feel my legs and move them around. I couldn't dilate past 4cm and ended up having an emergency c section. Section went fine but feeling very sore this morning!

She was a whopper at unexpected 9ibs2 and too big for me to deliver it turns out. She is amazing, we're smitten! Got a private room at the hospital who have been fab and will be staying on the next couple of days


----------



## RUBY2122

Hope115 said:


> Cannon Joseph is here 6 lbs 6 oz- bigger than we expected !!! (Remember induced for small and decresing fluids). Cervidil was all it took-was put in at 9pm, some cramping and aches overnite- at 8am checked 1cm dilated :( but water broke right before. 4 hours later 10 cm and 100% effaced- i was exhausted since i had to wait for my epidural (anastesia was at a c-section :(-not my plan n wanted it right away) so they let me labor down for about an hour than pused for 45 min and he was here. So 1-10cm in 4 hours after water broke for a first baby i would say pretty fast- never had pitocin just the cervidil. Good luck with ur lil ones- they will be here soon!!!

Hurrah! Congrats!


----------



## Blah11

Oooh another baby :D congrats tublet xx


----------



## ClairAye

Thanks everyone! Congratulations Hope & Tublet! :D


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats Tublet!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

congratulations ladies!! looking forward to photos andbirth stories..
blah, been following this since ive had my LO and i can honestly say i really feel for you.. fingers crossed your LO decided to make an appearance this side of xmas for your sake.. *hugs*
anyone heard how laura is too? hoping everything went smoothly for her :)
look forward to hearing some more babies being born soon so more of you lovely ladies can join me and ruby in our december babies group :) xx


----------



## lola85

SarahJayne_x said:


> congratulations ladies!! looking forward to photos andbirth stories..
> blah, been following this since ive had my LO and i can honestly say i really feel for you.. fingers crossed your LO decided to make an appearance this side of xmas for your sake.. *hugs*
> anyone heard how laura is too? hoping everything went smoothly for her :)
> look forward to hearing some more babies being born soon so more of you lovely ladies can join me and ruby in our december babies group :) xx

Yeah Laura posted in third tri that she had her baby boy :)

Think ill start a January thread lol


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations tublet xx:hugs:


----------



## Rose1990

Congrats to you ladies ^.^ 

Ive been having on/off tightenings the last 2days now, nothing regular, no show but I feel like my period is on its way, is that normal?xx


----------



## molly76

Rose1990 said:


> Congrats to you ladies ^.^
> 
> Ive been having on/off tightenings the last 2days now, nothing regular, no show but I feel like my period is on its way, is that normal?xx

I have woke this morning with period pains too, had regular contractions last nite for a few hours! I have accepted I will be pregnant over Christmas!


----------



## Blah11

Me too ^ or knowing my luck a Christmas day baby!

Im off to hospital just now for monitoring and scan :)


----------



## molly76

Blah11 said:


> Me too ^ or knowing my luck a Christmas day baby!
> 
> Im off to hospital just now for monitoring and scan :)

Good luck here is hoping our little baby's either arrive today or stay put for a few days lol.


----------



## Blah11

I don't mind tomorrow or boxing day really. At least you could still make it their day iykwim? I think if she is born on Christmas day id celebrate it on Christmas eve so I wouldn't need to split the day in 2.


----------



## lau86

I'm worried about a Christmas Day baby! I've got induction booked for Boxing Day so Christmas Day I will be crossing my legs ha ha


----------



## mum2liam

I really didnt think i would make it this far this time around, been having so many sore braxton hicks over the last 2 weeks, lots of CM
Im getting nervous now that he is gonna come on xmas day! I really dont mind if he does, i just dont want to miss the day with my other 3 boys, my step son and daughter!
Plus i was hoping he would be out so as to make plenty room for my xmas dinner haha x


----------



## Rose1990

Good Luck Blah at hosp today x

Molly I think our babies are teasing us :') x

Im hoping its a good sign all this period type aching/cramping... I even went xmas shopping today, I kinda hoped that would speed things up but nothing lol. Suppose I need to be a bit more patient lol x


----------



## Blah11

Doctors and midwives not happy with babys growth or movements so I'm being admitted for an induction in an hour :/ disappointed but its the most sensible route.


----------



## special_kala

Blah11 said:


> Doctors and midwives not happy with babys growth or movements so I'm being admitted for an induction in an hour :/ disappointed but its the most sensible route.

Been watching for updates (in a non stalker way of course lol).

These 3rd babies are pickles arnt they! Hopefully she just needs a little nudge along.


----------



## molly76

Good luck blah keep us informed!


----------



## lau86

Good luck blah, you will have your baby for Christmas!


----------



## lola85

Good luck blah!!! 

Congrats tublet!!


----------



## lauraairving

MBgibbs must have had her baba. Haven't heard from her x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck blah :)


----------



## Blah11

Thanks guys! Had my waters broken half an hour ago (literally flooded the bed!) but was getting some tightening before so I reckon the sweep would have put me in labour anyway. Having uncomfortable contractions now but only lasting 30 seconds so have a ways to goyet. HHave cannula in but midwife reckons I'll go into proper labour myself.


----------



## Rose1990

Good luck Blah ^.^ Not long till u can cuddle your baby, so exciting!x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Good Luck Blah, are you at home? x


----------



## MBGibbs

Hello everyone :)
Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
<3


----------



## RUBY2122

MBGibbs said:


> Hello everyone :)
> Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
> Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
> <3

Fantastic news! Well done.

Best wishes Blah!


----------



## lau86

MBGibbs said:


> Hello everyone :)
> Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
> Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
> <3

Congratulations!!! 

Any December ladies still in limbo like me?? Everyone seems to be going off having their babies which is lovely but I'm feeling a bit lonely now!!


----------



## lola85

lau86 said:


> MBGibbs said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :)
> Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
> Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
> <3
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Any December ladies still in limbo like me?? Everyone seems to be going off having their babies which is lovely but I'm feeling a bit lonely now!!Click to expand...

Yep don't worry your not alone! Have you had any signs yet? I've had nothing still undecided whether to accept sweep tomorrow x


----------



## lau86

Oh good,misery definitely does love company!!! Absolutely no signs no. In a way it would be more annoying if I was having signs! Are you worried about the sweep because of the chance of Christmas baby? Or something else? If I was you I would probably not.


----------



## lola85

Yes we don't really want to 'encourage' a Christmas birthday but at same time DH goes away for 10months in 7weeks so we want as much time together as possible as a family before then! As I've had no signs I can't see a sweep being successful anyway but it's difficult to know what to do for the best! Seems selfish to want her out but I want her and daddy to bond as much as possible before he leaves.


----------



## Blah11

Hello! Baby Meadow has arrived! Born 4 hours after my waters were broken weighing 7lb7?!
Went 4-5cm to baby out in half an hour eek!


----------



## Mummylou23

congratulations blah cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## lau86

Wow blah congratulations! Lovely name


----------



## lou belle

well done blah, lovely name :D


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations on the arrival of Meadow, Blah. Gorgeous name!!


----------



## Kandidancer

Blah11 said:


> Hello! Baby Meadow has arrived! Born 4 hours after my waters were broken weighing 7lb7?!
> Went 4-5cm to baby out in half an hour eek!

Wow that was quick well done. Congratulations great name xx:hugs:


----------



## Louise88

Congrats to all the ladies who have their babies! So jealous lol I'm showing pre labour signs so slightly freaking about him coming tomorrow! Hang in there little man lol


----------



## lau86

lola85 said:


> Yes we don't really want to 'encourage' a Christmas birthday but at same time DH goes away for 10months in 7weeks so we want as much time together as possible as a family before then! As I've had no signs I can't see a sweep being successful anyway but it's difficult to know what to do for the best! Seems selfish to want her out but I want her and daddy to bond as much as possible before he leaves.

It's a really difficult decision isn't it! My midwife has said it might help If you were ready to go yourself but otherwise it won't. I've had 2 and they've done nothing. Maybe you could get her to assess your cervix first and see if its favourable? Or could you make another appointment for one on Boxing Day/27th?


----------



## lola85

lau86 said:


> lola85 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we don't really want to 'encourage' a Christmas birthday but at same time DH goes away for 10months in 7weeks so we want as much time together as possible as a family before then! As I've had no signs I can't see a sweep being successful anyway but it's difficult to know what to do for the best! Seems selfish to want her out but I want her and daddy to bond as much as possible before he leaves.
> 
> It's a really difficult decision isn't it! My midwife has said it might help If you were ready to go yourself but otherwise it won't. I've had 2 and they've done nothing. Maybe you could get her to assess your cervix first and see if its favourable? Or could you make another appointment for one on Boxing Day/27th?Click to expand...

Ill see what she says today! I've been awake since 1am with backache and mild cramps so I'm thinking I won't chance the sweep just incase! If she decides to come on her own I can't be blamed in the future lol!


----------



## molly76

Congratulations blah and mbgibbs, lovely news!


----------



## molly76

lau86 said:


> MBGibbs said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :)
> Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
> Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
> <3
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Any December ladies still in limbo like me?? Everyone seems to be going off having their babies which is lovely but I'm feeling a bit lonely now!!Click to expand...

I'm still here for induction sun having loads of signs but nothing hoping nothing happens after tomorrow as I want to c my little boys faces Christmas morning!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

congrats mia and blah.. glad its over with for you :)
now to enjoy xmas xx


----------



## lola85

I'm 2cm dialated still cramping and says cervix is ready. Midwife thinks ill be in active labour by tomorrow didnt even give me an appointment for next week incase need induction.


----------



## lau86

Ooh Lola this could be it! I must say when my midwife has a hunch she's spot on. Are you feeling ready?


----------



## katiefx

Baby Lacey Rose was born 24/12/13 at 3.56pm weighing 7lb 4oz :) 

My waters broke at 9.45am and contractions started straight away. Delivered her just over 6 hours later :) 

She is tiny and gorgeous! So happy to have her for Christmas. 

https://i43.tinypic.com/2znuxqu.jpg

Merry Christmas everyone :) looking out for any xmas babies! X


----------



## lou belle

awh congrats katie!!


----------



## lola85

Congrats Katie! 

I'm still cramping think this could go on for few days atleast! Had bloody show immediately post examination and now started losing plug so I'm hoping its a sign things are progressing! Been having cramps for 24hrs now but I'm glad they aren't stopping and starting (so far!)


----------



## Kandidancer

​


MBGibbs said:


> Hello everyone :)
> Sorry I've been so quiet, I had my little boy this morning at 6.23 after 24 hours of labour!
> Long story which I shall post, but I am SO in love!
> <3

Congratulations Hun, enjoy your Christmas together xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

Merry Christmas to all. Hope those still waiting have a relaxing Xmas Day and the babies hang on.. but only till after Xmas!


----------



## Louise88

Congrats Katie she is absolutely beautiful! 

Merry Christmas everyone hoping those who are still waiting baby holds in there for today :) I'm certainly crossing my legs!


----------



## lola85

*think* I've started having contractions...8mins apart ish and lasting 40s-1min over the last hour. I can feel them building in my back and lower bump and then it just feels like a sudden period pain does this sound like real contractions?


----------



## lau86

Yep that sounds like contractions. 
Congratulations Katie!


----------



## lola85

lau86 said:


> Yep that sounds like contractions.
> Congratulations Katie!

Oh bugger lol! I just hope baby is smaller than the turkey!!!!! X


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations katie!

Good luck lola :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

So quick birth story.


Had been having weekly ctgs and scans after issues with fetal hb and fundal height. Everything had been fine until my 41+1 appointment. My fundal height was 35.5cm and although babys hb was ok, she wasn't moving much at all. I was booked in for a homebirth but doctors wanted me to be induced that day.
I went home quickly packed a bag and my mum took me to labour ward whilst daddy stayed with our other kids. Got seen at 3pm and hooked up to ctg which showed id started contracting anyway. At 3.30pm I had my waters broken and was a good 4cm dilated. They said they'd leaveme til 7.30pm then recheck and maybe start the drip.
After that contractions got steadily painful and I started g&a at around 6.30pm. By 7 I asked if she would check me early. She originally said no but changed her mind and at 7.20pm told me I was still 4-5cm! I was almost in tears at that news thinking I still had hours of ontop of each other contractions.
My mum phoned my oh after that to tell him it'll be a couple of hours and to come but not rush. Whilst she was out of the room I delivered her head! Mw had pressed the emergency buzzer as babys hb dropped to 70 so another mw came in just in time to watch me push her body out and baby meadow was born at 7.41pm. Everyone was very shocked it was so quick at the end, the mw had no gloves on lol.
Bit disappointed that daddy totally missed it but shes here and healthy and thats all that matters!


----------



## RUBY2122

lola85 said:


> *think* I've started having contractions...8mins apart ish and lasting 40s-1min over the last hour. I can feel them building in my back and lower bump and then it just feels like a sudden period pain does this sound like real contractions?

Ooh good luck!


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/20131224_102154_zps130e184c.jpg


----------



## RUBY2122

Blah11 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/20131224_102154_zps130e184c.jpg

Absolutely gorgeous! !!! Many congrats!


----------



## Louise88

Well I'm very confident that I have avoided having a Xmas baby! :happydance:


----------



## lau86

I am not confident! I am having contractions. I think it's gonna be touch and go


----------



## lola85

My waters broke about an hour ago on my way in to get checked but prob be sent home as contractions not really very regular and still 10 mins apart


----------



## Louise88

Aww good luck girls, its official I will be the last one here to give birth lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Blah - what a cutie!!


----------



## lou belle

shes gorgeous Blah!

Dont be so sure Louise!

best of luck Lola :) Lau you never know theres still a good 5 hrs left of christmas day.. hope you get wat you want x


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations she's beautiful xx:hugs:


----------



## linz85

Hi ladies, just thought I'd mention I've had my baby. Woke up at 7:45am on the 17th with strong contractions. Started timing them on my phone and they were 4 mins apart. Went downstairs and phoned the labour ward and the midwife told me to stay at home, maybe get a bath and see how i am in a few hours..
Well my OH was busy getting my 2yr old ready to go to nan's and the contractions were coming quicker every time. I shouted to my oh that I wanted to go to hospital as they were 2 mins apart and really painful. Dropped my little girl off and then took the 15 min journey to hospital which was agony. Couldn't find a car parking space and I was getting the urge to push so my oh had to park in an ambulance bay. Managed to get to the labour ward between contractions and as I got in there another contraction hit and I fell to the floor. Midwives ran over, helped me up and got me in the pool room. I was 9cm dilated at 9:55am.
They started filling the pool and i got in but it kind of slowed my contractions down. Spent around 40 mins in there pushing away with nothing much happening. 
Midwife wanted me to go empty my bladder, so got out the pool and tried to go to the toilet and couldnt so she put a catheter in. Then i tried pushing again but my waters wouldnt break. She then broke my waters and I tired pushing again, going mad with the gas and air. Nothing was happening and I was exhausted by this time, Ellie my midwife went to get a doctor and then forceps were going to be used. 
Next problem was the doctor saw my bowel was badly impacted so he did the undignified digging out poop action. 
Then placed forceps on baby's head and pulled. OMG so much pain. Thought my pelvis was going to snap. With a few more pushes and pulls, baby Paige Elizabeth was born at 12:41pm. Weighing a whopping 8lb 9oz. I was expecting a small baby as my first was only 6lb 3 oz. Paige gave me a 3rd degree tear, so they took me down to theatre and gave me a spinal and stitched me up. Also had a canular in so they could feed me anti biotics and replace blood loss with fluids.
All done and dusted around 3:30pm I was back in the labour room ready to feed my baby. 
Was told I'd be staying in over night as I'd had a spinal and they needed to monitor me.
Next day a blood sample was taken and my iron was discovered to be too low. Only a iron count of 6. Was told I would be having a blood transfusion and needed 2 units of blood. That took 8 hours.
Blood had only risen to 7.8 but they let me home on the 4th day thankfully.

So yes, bit of a traumatic birth and post birth but she's absolutely gorgeous! No more babies for me though, that's scared me for life!
 



Attached Files:







1488798_10152166796677578_1999310195_o.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes what a birth! But congratulations all the same, she's gorgeous!


----------



## lou belle

srry to hear you had such a rough time, hope your healing well nd getting your strength back shes absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Kandidancer

Congratulations she's lovely, hope you are on the mend xx:hugs:


----------



## lau86

My baby is here! Nicholas James joined the world at 00:34 on Boxing Day! Just snuck in there! 
Had a very smooth birth really, by the time I got into hospital and ctg done etc, I was 8-9cm dilated at first examination. Waters were broken and then he came quickly after that! 
At 9pm I was still having Christmas Day at sister in laws so it was all very quick!! 
He is beautiful and is feeding like a trooper. Thanks for all your support ladies and hope you all get your babies soon!


----------



## mum2liam

Congrats on the new babies! Its so lovely to hear!
Im glad i got xmas day over with in regards to baby coming lol but wow was i sore, my back is breaking, if i stand for too long or sit for too long, 
So busy yesterday with the kids, cleaning up, playing with them, feeding them, lovely day tho, but i was pleased to have a hot bath and see my bed.
Still sore today, but not planning on doing much to be honest, stuff my face and laze about heehee.
Id prefer baby to wait one more day, but i am ready now, its my eldest sons birthday tomorrow and ive a sweep booked so who knows.
So exited, yet petrified! Xx good luck in the dec ladies having their babies in the next week, lets hope we do! Xxx


----------



## RUBY2122

lau86 said:


> My baby is here! Nicholas James joined the world at 00:34 on Boxing Day! Just snuck in there!
> Had a very smooth birth really, by the time I got into hospital and ctg done etc, I was 8-9cm dilated at first examination. Waters were broken and then he came quickly after that!
> At 9pm I was still having Christmas Day at sister in laws so it was all very quick!!
> He is beautiful and is feeding like a trooper. Thanks for all your support ladies and hope you all get your babies soon!

Congrats! !!


----------



## Kandidancer

lau86 said:


> My baby is here! Nicholas James joined the world at 00:34 on Boxing Day! Just snuck in there!
> Had a very smooth birth really, by the time I got into hospital and ctg done etc, I was 8-9cm dilated at first examination. Waters were broken and then he came quickly after that!
> At 9pm I was still having Christmas Day at sister in laws so it was all very quick!!
> He is beautiful and is feeding like a trooper. Thanks for all your support ladies and hope you all get your babies soon!

Blimey that was quick, congratulations xx:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Lau!


----------



## lou belle

so i went down to my parents house on the 23rd, came back home today, wanted to stay there till tmorrow but because of severe stormy weather i came up a few hours ago. so all week iv started having tightenings, sharp pains in cervix, loads discharge nd i feel babys heads starting to engage. after driving the 2.5hrs up here i had a lot of bum pressure nd some pelvic pain (new). had tightenings nd mild pains on d drive up. now im having lots of period-like cramping! any other day and id be soo happy but tonight im completely on my own... if this is the start of labour my OH will need to come up from over 3hrs away in a storm! he should have been up tonight but his car started giving trouble..! his mom will drive up here if i go into labour tonight. i dont think i will tonight but this weeks the first time iv had signs.. it would be just my luck lol!


----------



## lola85

My little girl was born Boxing Day lunch time couldn't be happier xxxx


----------



## onceisenough1

Wow, soon it's almost time for the Jan. ladies to begin the countdown! Time is flying!


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

As I'm due January 1st, I've already began mine! :) With severe disappointment I might add :haha:


----------



## RUBY2122

lola85 said:


> My little girl was born Boxing Day lunch time couldn't be happier xxxx

Fantastic!


----------



## hakunamatata

onceisenough1 said:


> Wow, soon it's almost time for the Jan. ladies to begin the countdown! Time is flying!

We are! Come join us.


----------



## hakunamatata

lola85 said:


> My little girl was born Boxing Day lunch time couldn't be happier xxxx

Congratulations!


----------



## onceisenough1

hakunamatata said:


> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, soon it's almost time for the Jan. ladies to begin the countdown! Time is flying!
> 
> We are! Come join us.Click to expand...

Awesome! I am!


----------



## Kandidancer

lola85 said:
 

> My little girl was born Boxing Day lunch time couldn't be happier xxxx

Congratulations can't wait to hear your story xx:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Congratulations lola xx


----------



## lou belle

Is there anyone else still left from december ladies?? Just me nd Louise?


----------



## RUBY2122

I'm still stalking LouBelle! You are not alone.


----------



## molly76

Hi ladies I haven't been on in a while, no internet connection over Christmas! I had a lovely Christmas with the boys! Woke at 2.30am on the 27th to my waters breaking! Our lovely little girl Maisie Ellen was born at 10.15am! Weight 8lb 9oz! She entered the world face first so she is a little bruised and battered but doing well! Congrats to all those who have given birth and all the best to those waiting on their new arrivals!


----------



## lou belle

congrats molly on your little girl!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Molly!


----------



## Kandidancer

molly76 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been on in a while, no internet connection over Christmas! I had a lovely Christmas with the boys! Woke at 2.30am on the 27th to my waters breaking! Our lovely little girl Maisie Ellen was born at 10.15am! Weight 8lb 9oz! She entered the world face first so she is a little bruised and battered but doing well! Congrats to all those who have given birth and all the best to those waiting on their new arrivals!

Congratulations on your girl. A great weight and I love the name xx:hugs:


----------



## RUBY2122

Congrats Molly


----------



## ClairAye

molly76 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been on in a while, no internet connection over Christmas! I had a lovely Christmas with the boys! Woke at 2.30am on the 27th to my waters breaking! Our lovely little girl Maisie Ellen was born at 10.15am! Weight 8lb 9oz! She entered the world face first so she is a little bruised and battered but doing well! Congrats to all those who have given birth and all the best to those waiting on their new arrivals!

Congratulations :flower:


----------

